# der AB Danmark Stammtisch....



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

hej drenge....

da es diese plattform noch nicht gibt und ich vor ca. 6 monaten bei den mod´s mal´ne anfrage gestellt habe...ohne erfolg....erøffne ich mal diese diskussionsplattform...#h

es wuerde mich freuen, wenn wir hier fangerfolge und fragen rund um das angeln in dk...evt. mehr... unter einen hut bekommen...

dieser threat ist nicht nur fuer uns "danske" gedacht, sondern fuer alle die in unserem land spass am angeln haben....

ich hoffe der threat kommt bei euch gut an und bringt uns viel spass und erfolg...:q


hilsen andré


----------



## LAC (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ andre,

ja - dann prost am stammtisch dänemark.
Wird ne grosse tafel werden und ich helfe dir, :mdamit du auch noch zum angeln kommst und nicht tag und nacht fragen beantworten musst.


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ andre,
> 
> ja - dann prost am stammtisch dänemark.
> Wird ne grosse tafel werden und ich helfe dir, :mdamit du auch noch zum angeln kommst und nicht tag und nacht fragen beantworten musst.



skål an die westkueste....#h....

danke otto....zum angeln kommen wir beide schon noch:q....

....aber bei winden um 30 m/s ist es nicht einfach....


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

mal was lustiges zu beginn...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueV5JTfjkXI

so ist es mit der fischerei hier.....


----------



## Sarah S (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo ihr lieben! Habt ihr aber nicht lange durchgehalten heute n8! Kommen grad vom n8 angeln aber die Schleusen waren auf und so haben wir nur Würmer gebadet! Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht und wenn Otto das liest schüttelt er bestimmt den Kopf und sagt das hätte er uns gleich sagen können! Nun sind wir klüger! Liebe Grüße und noch viel Spaß hier #h


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej nicole...

doch ich halte noch durch....schade...aber morgen wird es sicher besser:q


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hatte gestern ´ne 61er multe...beim mefoangeln...gehakt....


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich muss erstmal in´s nest....

..wir lesen und høren uns.....


----------



## Buggi (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hallo fahren am 6.10.07 für eine woche nach langeland zum angeln ist das erste mal das wir nch dk fahren sind gespannt was uns erwartet werde berichten wie es uns ergangen ist bis dann !!!
kannst du uns tipps geben brandungangeln und bootsangeln
vielen dank.


----------



## LAC (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Sahra S
nicole, ich schüttele wirklich den kopf - im hafen wäre es gegangen. Aber was solls, kommt ein neuer tag und auch ein erfolg. 
@ Buggi
auch wenn du das erste mal nach dk fährst, wird es schon klappen, denn langeland zählt zu den besten angelrevieren dänemarks - nun ist die insel lang - wie der name es schon sagt und ich kenne nicht alle stellen - jedoch haben wir immer gut gefangen - wenn wir kurs langeland gingen, dabei hatten wir nie ein bestimmtes ziel im auge. Es sieht also gut aus und ich wünsche dir viel erfolg. Jedoch sei vorsichtig, wenn du dir ein boot besorgst und selbst raus fährst.


----------



## goeddoek (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Andre #h

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das hier gut anläuft :m


----------



## prinz1980 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hallo an alle,
find ich super diesen thread, werde auch einiges zu berichten haben, bin ja bald da...lach..


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hej Andre #h
> 
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das hier gut anläuft :m




hoffen wir mal#h....

war das heute ein wetter...sonne pur und sturm gratis dazu...die mefos haben sich heute frueh nicht blicken lassen...


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> hallo an alle,
> find ich super diesen thread, werde auch einiges zu berichten haben, bin ja bald da...lach..



hej prinz...

freu mich schon auf deine berichte....hier geht ja meist so einiges:m


----------



## seestern95b (17. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

#hHallo, Ihr Lieben!
Am 6.10.07 geht es ab nach Aero. Kann schon jemand etwas berichten über Meerforellenfänge? Gibt es gute Strände zum Fliegenfischen?
Gruß, seestern


----------



## andre23 (17. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



seestern95b schrieb:


> #hHallo, Ihr Lieben!
> Am 6.10.07 geht es ab nach Aero. Kann schon jemand etwas berichten über Meerforellenfänge? Gibt es gute Strände zum Fliegenfischen?
> Gruß, seestern




hej seestern und willkommen...#h

zu aero kann ich leider nicht allzuviel sagen/schreiben....hoffe es finden sich hier andere, die dir weiterhelfen kønnen...

....hier sieht es mit der mefo recht gut aus....allerdings muss man auch wissen wann und wo und wie#h


----------



## LAC (17. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ seestern
@ andre

andre ich habe nicht geantwortet, da ich dachte du würdest dich auskennen und @seestern etwas mitteilen, jedoch auch nicht - kein problem seestern. 
Nun wird unsere tafelrunde grösser und grösser und einige kennen sich sicherlich aus - dann wissen wir mehr.  #h


----------



## andre23 (18. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...

eh ich es vergesse...war heute abend 1,5 stunden am sund...ergebniss: 2 mefos, leider um die 35cm....ist aber immer wieder ein genuss...wetter war zum abend schøn....

war around tuborghavn unterwegs...dorsch und co. fehlanzeige...ist auch etwas flach dort....


----------



## LAC (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo stammtischbrüder,
@ Prinz 1980
da freue ich mich, dass ein dänemark freak wie du es bist, auch bei uns am stammtisch ein platz eingenommen hat. freue mich auch auf deine erfahrungen und berichte und ganz besonders auf unser treffen. Super - machen eine kleinenv party bei uns und wie es ausieht, wird es das 1. AB treffen. Super!!!!!
@ Seestern
ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, betreffend der region um aero, jeoch kann ich dir sagen, es ist ein gutes angelrevier. Nun vergehen noch einige tage bis du dort hinfährst, sollte sich keiner betreffend der fangsituation gemeldet haben - habe ich mich in der zeit schlau gemacht und werde berichten. 
Prost :m stammtisch bruder

Gruss otto


----------



## seestern95b (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

#hHallo an Alle ! Finde ich toll, die Idee mit dem Stammtisch. Bin mit meinen Freunden mindestens 4x im Jahr in Dänemark, meistens auf Fünen, in der Gegend um Ebeltoft herum und auf Als. Meist geht es mit der Spinnrute auf Forelle. Die letzte habe ich im Frühling in Tved gefangen, feines Plätzchen.Jetzt habe ich gerade mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen, macht irre Spaß, nur der Doppelzug will noch nicht so richtig klappen#q aber das wird  ja wohl noch hinhauen, habe ja auf Aero 2 Wochen Zeit zu üben.
Vielen Dank an alle, die schon geantwortet hane, freue mich schon aut die nächsten Beiträge hier im Trööt.
Gruß, seestern


----------



## fish4fun (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Freu mich schon auf die Woche in Hvide Sande anf. Oktober. Mefo hört sich auch sehr gut an, mal sehen ob ich eine finden kann. Auf Mefo hab ich noch nie gefischt und könnte das zum nächsten Ziel erklären. 

Bis bald!

Gruß


----------



## wasser-ralf (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo alle zusammen
#hmöchte als bekennender DK-Fan auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
@Buggi,
nimm auf jeden fall auch paar höhere Gewichtsklassen mit.
Ich bevorzuge zwar das möglichst leichte pilken, aber im Sommer hatte der Belt bisweilen so starken Süd- als auch Nordstrom, daß selbst 250g noch viel zu wenig waren.

Mich selbst würde es ja mal in den Öresund ziehen, bisher noch nicht geschafft|evil:

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Harti (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@alle Stammtischbrüder
ich nehme meinen Stuhl oder besser gesagt die Tastatur und geselle mich dazu.#g
Echt super Idee mit dem Stammtisch.#6
Werde bei Bedarf auch meinen Senf dazu geben und hoffentlich auch wertvolle Tipps von euch bekommen. 

Frage: Wer kennt sich in Loekken und Umgebung aus und kann Infos zum Brandungsangeln + Angeln in den Auen geben? 

@ Otto, hast du meine Mail erhalten?

Bis bald
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej harti, ralf und fish4fun...und willkommen...senf und tipps...hørt sich gut an..:m

@ralf..der sund ist wirklich schøn...weiss wovon ich rede/schreibe....

momentan læuft es mit den makrelen recht gut...hab nach der arbeit schnell mal 5 verhaftet:q...morgen geht es nochmal auf aal...


----------



## LAC (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Harti
Deine mail habe ich bekommen, werde heute oder morgen antworten.
Ich habe in loekken schon geangelt, war ok, jedoch kann ich keine guten informationen geben, da ich selbst gast war. Betreffend der auen, kenne ich den südlichen raum sehr gut, jedoch im norden muss ich mich schlau machen - habe jedoch reichlich unterlagen hier. Nenne mir mal die region - dannn werde ich dir etwas senden.
gruss otto

@ andre
das hört sich ja gut an mit den makrelen - hier läuft momentan der regen gut - war kurz in hvide sande -  zwei angler an der schleuse mit leeren eimern.


----------



## prinz1980 (21. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

leere eimer sind aber ned so toll...lach...

aber das wird schon wenn ich da bin, hab da gute hoffnung


----------



## LAC (22. September 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Ronny, leere eimer sind nicht gut, die heringszeit kommt ja noch und die eimer werden hier dann überlaufen - du kannst guter hoffnung sein.

@ an alle 
Oft stelle ich fest, dass der urlaub nicht immer richtig geplant wird, wenn man die saisonfische (Hering/Hornfisch/ Makrele) gerne in grossen stückzahlen landen möchte. 

Da müssen mehrere faktoren eine rolle spielen, die alle stimmen, da man ja die reise antritt - jedoch kommen die fische zu einer anderen zeit. 
Mann will sie zwar immer fangen, jedoch gehorchen sie nicht. 

Man kann ja nicht alles haben.

Ab oktober ist mit hering in hvide sande zu rechnen der bis weihnachten/neujahr  in grösseren stückzahlen geangelt werden kann.
Dann kommt der hering erst wieder im april/mai 2008 - wo auch der hornfisch kommt, der jedoch bis august bleibt, wobei die heringen nur noch vereinzelt gelandet werden.

Die makrele kommt in landnähe im juli/august - wenn die witterung mitspielt - und kann dann von land aus in hs gefangen werden. (Dieses jahr hat die witterung nicht richtig mitgespielt) 

Dieses zur urlaubsplanung - wenn man die eimer voll haben will und den angelplatz kaum wechseln möchte.

Die anderen fischarten ob im meer, fjord oder fluss, sind fasst alles einzelgänger, die man gezielt suchen muss. Und je nach art muss man schon einige kilometer fahren um sie zu finden.


----------



## Sarah S (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Otto Heute ist doch deine riesen Party, oder? Wünsche euch viel Spaß und trinkt einen für alle daheim gebliebenden mit! Wenn es so wird wie bei unserer letzten Fete werdet ihr einen feucht fröhlichen Abend haben! Mit einen riesen Feuer und viel Fisch auf dem Grill! War echt super danke nochmal! Wünsche allen hier noch viel Spaß! Liebe Grüße #h


----------



## andre23 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...na dann hoffe ich, otto und seine gesellschaft, hat viel spass und læsst den westen ganz...:q


----------



## HD4ever (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ma sone Frage etwas abseits des Angelns ....
was meint denn ihr wäre so der beste Weg sich etwas dänisch anzueignen ? |kopfkrat
VHS fällt bei mir eher flach aufgrund Zeitmangels ...


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ne Dänin heiraten.
Natürlich nur wenn noch möglich.


----------



## Acipenser (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Løkken:
von der Mole mit Wattwurm oder kleinen Fischfetzen auf Platte, in den Sommermonaten gibts hier auch Makrelen und kleine Köhler, das dürfte aber für dieses Jahr vorbei sein. Zu Auen in der Umgebung fällt mir nur die Uggerby Au ein, Richtung Hirtshals. Das ist ein wunderschönes Gewässer, das ich zwar noch nicht befischt, aber zumindest mal angesehen habe. Sieht toll aus. Soll Bachforellen, Regenbogenforellen und Meerforellen haben.

Aerø:
80km Küstenlinie mit abwechsungsreicher Küste (Steilküsten und flacher Strand), im Südwesten soll es sehr fischreich sein (Meerforelle, Dorsch, Hornhecht), Skjoldnæs ist zwar ein HotSpot, aber auch bekannt und entsprechend viel befischt. Von Ærøskøbing kann man auch mit dem Kutter rausfahren.

Petri (und schreibt bitte, wie es war)


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Mensch Andre...mal ne tolle Idee solch einen Thread zu eröffnen...habe ich leider erst jetzt entdeckt und dabei ist Dänemark eines meiner liebsten Urlaubsländer und das nicht nur wegen des Angelns...


----------



## andre23 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ma sone Frage etwas abseits des Angelns ....
> was meint denn ihr wäre so der beste Weg sich etwas dänisch anzueignen ? |kopfkrat
> VHS fällt bei mir eher flach aufgrund Zeitmangels ...




wir kønnten ja einige dænischvokabeln einfliessen lassen:q....

....ich habe es erst hier gelernt, da ich in deutschland nicht wirklich fuendig geworden bin...vielleicht haben ja andere einige gute tip´s...


@hd....an der århusgeschichte bin ich noch dran, meine mail wurde leider noch nicht beantwortet....werde nochmal nachfragen, wenn ich antwort habe, bekommst du sie sofort als pn....


----------



## andre23 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ne Dänin heiraten.
> Natürlich nur wenn noch möglich.




das wuerde dir so passen gerrit:q


----------



## andre23 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Mensch Andre...mal ne tolle Idee solch einen Thread zu eröffnen...habe ich leider erst jetzt entdeckt und dabei ist Dänemark eines meiner liebsten Urlaubsländer und das nicht nur wegen des Angelns...




hej patrick...

...dann hoffe ich, du haust kræftig in die tasten....und das du dk so sehr liebst wuste ich noch gar nicht....

....evt. bald´n schønen familienurlaub....helfe dir dann gerne


----------



## Patrick S. (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej patrick...
> 
> ...dann hoffe ich, du haust kræftig in die tasten....und das du dk so sehr liebst wuste ich noch gar nicht....
> 
> ....evt. bald´n schønen familienurlaub....helfe dir dann gerne


 
Ich kann gar nicht genug von DK bekommen...und der nächste Urlaub in DK ist auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr angesetzt und da sage ich dir rechtzeitig bescheid...vielleicht finden wir ja mal die Möglichkeit einen gemeinsamen Angel-Trip zu planen und durchzuführen...


----------



## andre23 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht genug von DK bekommen...und der nächste Urlaub in DK ist auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr angesetzt und da sage ich dir rechtzeitig bescheid...vielleicht finden wir ja mal die Möglichkeit einen gemeinsamen Angel-Trip zu planen und durchzuführen...




wuerde ich mich auf jeden fall freuen...:q....tip´s und trick´s ab ich auch´n paar...


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> wuerde ich mich auf jeden fall freuen...:q....tip´s und trick´s ab ich auch´n paar...


 
Glaube ich dir gerne und ich werde gerne darauf zurück kommen...allerdings liegt Kopenhagen doch eine ganze Ecke von meinem Lieblingsort entfernt...aber ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin...


----------



## seestern95b (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

|wavey:Hallo Ihr Lieben,
Samstag geht es los nach Aero.@ acipenser, vielen DAnk für Deine Tips. Werde berichten, wenn wir wiederkommmen. Mittlerweile sind wir roundabaut 4x im Jahr im geliebten Dänemark,oft auf Fünen, Als und Djursland. Kann gar nicht oft genug sein. Bis bald, seestern


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> mal was lustiges zu beginn...
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueV5JTfjkXI
> 
> so ist es mit der fischerei hier.....


 
Tolles Video!

Hat der mit der Brille  vom Fisch ausnehmen gegöbelt oder war das nur gestellt?

Werde mich an diesem Thread beteiligen, da ich oft in DK unterwegs bin!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## andre23 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Tolles Video!
> 
> Hat der mit der Brille  vom Fisch ausnehmen gegöbelt oder war das nur gestellt?
> 
> ...



hej borstenwurm....

erstmal willkommen hier...und ich hoffe du haust ordentlich in die tasten und læsst alle an deinen erlebnissen teilhaben...

zum anderen....

das ist eine dænische comedy namens "tak for i aften"...:q

die beiden machen das mit allen fischen...von aal bis zander...allerdings ueberkam es ihm gerade beim lachs...ist nicht gestellt....normalerweise tut er so und læuft kurz vorm erbrechen weg...beim lachs ging es wohl etwas daneben


----------



## Borstenwurm (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Danke für die Aufklärung!

Mache übrigens gerade einen Dänischkurs für Anfänger an der Abendvolkshochschule!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## andre23 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung!
> 
> Mache übrigens gerade einen Dänischkurs für Anfänger an der Abendvolkshochschule!
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm




das hørt sich gut an...wie gesagt, evt. kønnen wir einige dænische sætze demnæchst einbauen....


....wo machst du den sprachkurs denn???....ist der kursleiter ein deutscher, oder ein dæne?

....denn so einfach ist die aussprache nicht:q....und ueber einige deutsche, die meinen DK zu sprechen muss ich ein wenig schmunzeln....

...mein tip...so oft, wie es geht sich mit dænen unterhalten..egal wie schlecht man spricht....und immer schøn zuhøren


----------



## Borstenwurm (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Der Kursleiter ist Deutscher und arbeitet seit 28Jahren in DK.
Er ist Lehrer an einer Schule in Tönder. Det er i Söderjylland!

Den Dänischkrs mache ich an der Abendvolkshochschule in Leck > ca. 15km südlich der deutsch - dänischen Grenze in Nordfriesland.

God nat, Borstenwurm


----------



## andre23 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Der Kursleiter ist Deutscher und arbeitet seit 28Jahren in DK.
> Er ist Lehrer an einer Schule in Tönder. Det er i Söderjylland!
> 
> Den Dänischkrs mache ich an der Abendvolkshochschule in Leck > ca. 15km südlich der deutsch - dänischen Grenze in Nordfriesland.
> ...




de syn´s jeg go om....tak for i dag og go nat

....dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehen....:q


----------



## Patrick S. (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Man man man, es wird Zeit das ich langsam anfange dänisch zu lernen...bisher kam man mit deutsch und englisch eigentlich immer sehr weit...aber als Fan sollte man doch vielleicht mal und sei es nur als Herausforderung eine neue Sprache erlernen...

Weiß einer ob es für die Aussprache zum hören...CD´s gibt und wenn ja wo?

Danke...


----------



## LAC (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo, 
ich habe es auch mal gelernt und lief mit dem kopfhörer durch die gegend und wurde morgens damit wach,  bis ich es nicht mehr hören konnte. Werde mal nachschauen, wo mein lehrbuch mit band ist - dann werde ich dir die ISBN Nr. mitteilen. Ich habe vor 13 jahren  einen intensivkursus (eine Woche) tag und nacht besucht und es war unsere  lehrbuch - hat etwas gebracht - konnte dann etwas reden, etwa wie lyrik, weil es keiner verstand - 
Ich habe immer gedacht ich wäre sprachbegabt, jedoch beim dänischen habe ich meine grenzen gesehen und die aussprache in westdänemark - wird mit untertitel in dänisch im film gezeigt, damit man den fim in der hauptstadt verstehen kann.


----------



## Patrick S. (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen diese ISBN Nummer zu erfahren. Leicht stelle ich mir das auf keinen Fall vor, aber ich brauche mal wieder eine Herausforderung. Und wenn nicht jetzt wann dann???


----------



## andre23 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> , damit man den fim in der hauptstadt verstehen kann.




den lass ich mal so stehen.....


----------



## David31882 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Erstma hallo zusammen, bin ein absoluter Neuling in Sachen Brandungsangeln und hätte deshalb einige fragen an euch Spezis.Ich wollte nämlich nächstes jahr nach Dänemark hoch, genauer nach Kopenhagen.Und wollte mal fragen was ich dafür benötige?

Angel u. Spule?
Schnur und Vorfach?
Blei und Köder?

also wollte an der Küste fischen und es wäre nett wenn ihr mir sagen könntet was man dort fangen kann und am besten womit.

vielen dank der Küstennewbie#h


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo,

ich habe Dänemark bisher nur am Forellensee erforscht.
Nun starte ich mit meinem Sohn (14) unsere erste gemeinsame
Angeltour.
Haus am Föns Vig ist gemietet und ein Schlauchboot mit einem 
6 Ps Motor ist vorhanden.
Wir sind zwar nicht die großen Angelprofis, Möchten aber alle Angelarten ausprobieren.
Wenn es zeitlich passt, wird uns MefoProf in die Geheimnisse der Mefo einführen.
Für uns hat Dänemark ein besonderes Flair und wir freuen schon
auf eine Woche Angelurlaub.
Betreffend eines Sprachkurses sieht es eigentlcih schlecht aus,
da man mit Deutsch und Englisch bisher immer klar gekommen ist.
Für die kurzen Urlaubszeiten ist ein Dänisch-Kurs nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, da man die Sprache nur über längere Kontakte
lernen würde.
Schönes Wochenende

Jonas und Ralf


----------



## andre23 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



David31882 schrieb:


> Erstma hallo zusammen, bin ein absoluter Neuling in Sachen Brandungsangeln und hätte deshalb einige fragen an euch Spezis.Ich wollte nämlich nächstes jahr nach Dänemark hoch, genauer nach Kopenhagen.Und wollte mal fragen was ich dafür benötige?
> 
> Angel u. Spule?
> Schnur und Vorfach?
> ...



hej david#h....

københavn hørt sich gut an....

...also fischen kann man hier soeiniges...kommt auch etwas auf die jahreszeit an...dorsch, plattfische, mefos, makrele, hering, wittling, aal, zander, hecht, barsch...ect.... 

ich angel persønlich ueberwigend im øresund, meist auf mefo, plattfisch, dorsch und aal....direkt in københavn und am strandvej bis helsingør und weiter, sind viele sehr gute angelstellen zu finden....

die ruten und rollenfrage ist natuerlich schwer zu beantworten, es kommt immer ein wenig auf den geldbeutel und geschmack an....prinzipiell kann man aber mit fast jeder rute den sund beangeln....brandungsruten wæren vorteilhaft, aber wenn ich mir ansehe, mit welchen ruten die dænen hier fischen....ist auch fast alles andere møglich...

....zum mefo angeln, nehme ich eine schwere spinn- bzw. eine leichte pilkrute und diverse kuestenwobbler, pilks, bilnker...

zum brandungsangeln verwende ich seeringelwuermer und rekker (krabben/schrimps)....sind aus meiner sicht die top køder hier...je nach beisslaune ist mal der eine bzw. andere besser...oder beide....

die meiste angler verwenden hier vorgefertigte buttvorføcher, ich beforzuge allerdings die einhakenmethode...ist geschmackssache, je nach bedingung mal mit perlen oder buttløffel, mal ohne....ab und an "schleppe" ich auch auf butt und dorsch....

zum makrelen und heringsangeln werden vorfæcher benutzt....

du siehst, viel ist møglich...alles kann, nichts muss...und manchmal muss man einiges probieren....

wære interessant zu wissen, wann du hochkommen møchtest, dann kann ich dir speziell køder, stellen und zielfisch verraten....kenn mich ja ein wenig aus:q...

viele gruesse aus københavn....


----------



## andre23 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



jonas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe Dänemark bisher nur am Forellensee erforscht.
> Nun starte ich mit meinem Sohn (14) unsere erste gemeinsame
> ...



hej jonas og ralf....#h

...na dann viel spass bei eurem abenteuer, mit der mefo wird es schon klappen...ihr habt ja´n spezi an eurer seite:q

viele gruesse nach deutschland


----------



## David31882 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Also da die Schwester meiner Freundin, ende diesen oder anfang nächsten Jahres nach Kopenhagen umzieht. Wollten wir so im Sommer (Juni, Juli, August) nach Kopenhagen fahren.Und ich wollte so auf Dorsch oder Butt angeln.Habe kein Boot also wird mir nur das fischen von der Küste übrig bleiben, oder kann man sich auf irgendwelche Brücken stellen?

technische fragen:
Angel - wieviel wurfgewicht sollte sie haben?
Spule - wieviel meter schnur der stärke ? sollte sie fassen?
Vorfächer - kann ich normale brandungsvorfächer nehmen?oder gehen auch paternoster?
Blei - ist es verboten?oder verkaufen sie es nur nicht mehr?wieviel gramm nimmt man ?
Auflagen - kann ich meinen dreibein high-pod benutzen?
Köder - ringelwürmer und wattwürmer kann man doch da kaufen oder?

Preise sind relativ mittig gelegen.wenn ich weiss was ich brauche kann ich mir paar angebote besorgen.

Hoffe es sind nicht zu viele Fragen, aber habe dort vor den Fisch meines Lebens zu fangen.

Danke schonmal für die antworten.|wavey:


----------



## andre23 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



David31882 schrieb:


> Also da die Schwester meiner Freundin, ende diesen oder anfang nächsten Jahres nach Kopenhagen umzieht. Wollten wir so im Sommer (Juni, Juli, August) nach Kopenhagen fahren.Und ich wollte so auf Dorsch oder Butt angeln.Habe kein Boot also wird mir nur das fischen von der Küste übrig bleiben, oder kann man sich auf irgendwelche Brücken stellen?
> 
> technische fragen:
> Angel - wieviel wurfgewicht sollte sie haben?
> ...




hej david...

boote kann mann hier auch durchaus preiswert mieten...ca. 40€ pro tag (allerdings klein)

....die stellenfrage beantworte ich dir am besten, wenn es soweit ist...es ist je nach wetterlage und windrichtung schwer im voraus zu beantworten...teilweise kann man auch direkt in kopenhagen (freihafen, langliniekai ect.) sehr gut dorsch und platte fangen...ich bevorzuge aber stellen entlang des strandvej....je nach wetter und windrichtung, die nord oder ostkueste....

im juni ist plattfisch sehr gut vertreten hier, mit etwas glueck kann man wahre sternstunden erleben...dorsch ist in den abendstunden eher von land aus anzutreffen....

von hornfischen wimmelt es nur so...und teilweise ist "kochendes wasser" nicht uebertrieben....

zur ausruestung...

je nach angelplatz...

direkt in kopenhagen und an der  ostkueste verwende ich:

*leichte pilkruten 3,90m bis 150g wurfgewicht 

*rolle: mit ca. 250m 0,30-0,35 mono oder  0,10-0,17  geflecht

*blei: 40...ja 40g...bis 60g.....nach dem bleiverbot frage lieber nicht....ich habe keine ahnung....es gibt ein gesetzt, nachdem kein blei mehr verkauf werden darf....schau mal in die angellæden hier und bilde dir deine eigene meinung...

*als vorfach kannst du normale brandungsvorfæcher benutzen...oder dir welche selber binden...persønlich sind mir die vorfæcher vom durchmesser einfach zu stark, daher binde ich selber....ist aber geschmackssache....

*dein high-pod kannst du bedenkenlos ueberall benutzen....

*seeringelwuermer gibt es hier zu kaufen, mit den wattis sieht es eher schlecht aus...wie gesagt, ich bevorzuge ringler und rekker....

ab kronsborg und nordkueste je na wind und strømungsstærke

*leichte pilk/brandungsrute 3,90-4,20m 150-250g

*0,35-0,40 mono bzw. 0,17-0,22 geflecht 300-350m

*50-100g blei


...man kann allerding auch bedenkenlos mit "normalen" ruten und rollen dort fischen...die dænen machen es vor und sind meist nicht weniger erfolgreich als die "high end takle" angler...

lass dir keine geschichten ueber 200-300g blei und riesen ruten erzæhlen...ich habe im mai erlebt, wie eine familie mit 2 ruten 2,7m und ner rolle mit 100m 0,30er ....die unter aller kanone ausahen, 89 platten in 4 std. gefangen hat....

1-2 ruten sind vollkommen ausreichend :q....


evt. wære zu dieser zeit auch eine spinn/pilkrute fuer hornfisch und mefo ratsam...falls du es darauf versuchen møchtest....hornfischangeln(mai-juli) in kronsborg ist ein unvergessliches erlebniss....

PS: wenn du deine "fisch des lebens" ueberreden møchtest, versuch es auf mefo, kann ich dir evt. zeigen....

und wenn du weitere fragen hast...einfach her damit

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...nur mal als kleines beispiel....

ich hatte beim letzten ansitz ueber 30 platten und dorsche in 2 std...

...mein kollege war am selben tag fuer 8 std los und hatte 1 sehr gute platte!!!!...ich bin 25km weiter gefahren als er...

so unterschiedlich ist es hier....


----------



## David31882 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.Freue mich auch schon mal in einem anderen Gewässer erfahrungen zu machen.Ich bin sonst mehr für das fischen in Flüssen und Seen.

so habe mal meine Ausrüstung gecheckt.

1x Balzer Power Stick 135 - wurfg. 40-135g 2,70 m /hatte ich zum hochseeangeln/makrelen

1x Balzer Magic 150 - wurfg. 50-150g 3,00 m /Spinrute

1x Cormoran Corsar Spin 300 - wurfg. 60-100g 3,00 m /sehr alt trotzdem fängig:g
Grundrute
2x Schimano Alivio - wurfg. 50-100g 3,00 m /meine babys - Grundruten

das erstmal zu meinen Angeln.

Spulen kaufe ich mir sowieso jeden 3. Monat neue also ist auch mal eine für das Brandungsangeln drin.

noch eine frage hast du google earth und kannst du mir ein paar screenies schicken?
vom freihafen usw.

bis denne|wavey:


----------



## wasser-ralf (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo, 

möchte mich mal nach der aktuellen Lage am Lille Belt um Middelfahrt/Strip erkundigen. Plane möglicher weise nächste Woche einen Kurztrip zum Brandungsangeln dort hin. 
Weiss jemand, was da zur Zeit läuft;+?

Lg Ralf


----------



## andre23 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej ralf....

kann dir leider wenig dazu sagen....hoffe aber andere helfen dir hier weiter...


ich war zwar nicht los, aber mein kollege hatte gestern 4 mefos(71-49)....komischer weise alle blank...es dauert wohl doch mit der laichzeit.....


----------



## andre23 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...so, dann wird die fussball-em ohne danmark stattfinden...1:3 gegen spanien im energie-park århus....

obwohl wir die bessere mannschaft waren....einfach schade und traurig....

vores em....das war´s dann leider...


----------



## David31882 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> obwohl wir die bessere mannschaft waren....einfach schade und traurig....



waren am WE bei der Schwester meiner Freundin in Molfsee nähe Kiel. Da sie ja nach Dänemark geht wollte sie dieses Spiel sehen, das hätte sie besser gelassen was? hihihihihi Deutschland ist die erst Qualifizierte Mannschaft nach Österreich und der Schweiz.

waren zwar nicht die bessere Mannschaft aber wir haben davor gut gespielt.  LOL|supergri


----------



## MFT-Ralf (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Schade für Dänemark,

die Dänische Nationalmannschaft war bisher immer eine Bereicherung auf internationaler Ebene. Immer für eine Überraschung gut und haben erfrischenden Fußball gespielt.
Übrigens keine Schande, wenn ich ich mich richrtig erinnere
sind schon diverse andere große Nationen in der Qualifikation gescheitert. 

Schönen restlichen Sonntag


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Schließe mich an, finde es auch schade für Dänemark!


----------



## Sauerland (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hi zusammen,

'DK' find ich gut ...oder?

Nachdem Boot und Frau wieder winterfest sind kann ich auch wieder surfen.

Bis demnächst.

Sauerland


----------



## uwe103 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

God Aften |wavey:
Hej Andre, Hej Otto,

tja, ein paar dänische Vokabeln kann ich noch, aber wenn man längere Zeit nichts mit der dänsiche Sprache zu tun hatte, vergißt man auch schnell wieder.

So, zunächst will ich Euch mal mitteilen, dass ich ab sofort auch mit in der Runde meines Lieblingsurlaubslandes dabei bin.
Finde ich total Super, dass es hier jetzt einen Stammtisch für und über Danmark gibt. War bisher ein paar mal in København, auf Fünen, in Ebeltoft und oft in meiner "zweiten Heimat" Esbjerg. Allerdings liegt der letzte Urlaub (nicht nur zum Angeln) auch schon wieder einige Zeit zurück. Also werde ich im kommenden Jahr wohl mal wieder ein bis zwei Urlaube in Danmark einplanen.
Jedoch will ich es dieses mal auf Karpfen und Aal versuchen. Soll ja da auch einige gute Gewässer für geben.

So, dass soll's zunächst mal gewesen sein. Freue mich auf weiteren Austausch hier mit Euch.

Farvel og Mange Hilsen
Uwe


----------



## uwe103 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hatte noch etwas vergessen.

hier wurde nach der ISBN für das Dänischbuch gefragt. Da ich auch mal einen Kurs an der VHS angefangen hatte (musste aber leider aus beruflichen Gründen abbrechen :c), habe ich noch das Schulbuch hier vorliegen. Also, es heißt "Langenscheidts Praktisches Lehrbuch Dänisch und hat die ISBN 3-468-26100-4


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
wie ich sehe steht ihr auf Dänemark...
Also ich werde in naher Zukunft nach Dänemark ziehen und dort eine Zweigstelle unserer Sattlerei eröffnen( Neuanfertigung & Reparaturen von Vorzelten, Bootsplanen, lkw-Planen, Polsterei usw.)Als 2tes bzw. 3tes Standbein werde ich einen Angler-Service eröffnen mit Angelshop,Ferienhaus/Ferienwohnungen/Zimmer nur exclusiv für Angler und deren Familien,Frühstücksservice usw. Zusätzlich eine Bootsvermietung in einen gemütlichen kleinen Dänischen Hafen(1 Dieselschnecke und 1 Quicksilver 560KK) Angeln könnt ihr dann auf Meerforelle,Dorsch, Plattfisch und Co.Downriger,pilkruten,brandungsruten,thermoanzüge ,bellyboote können auch gemietet werden.Ein Guiding Service wird auch Angebooten, für brandungs und bootstouren.So was haltet ihr davon, über eure Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.Viele Grüße Matze


----------



## andre23 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



uwe103 schrieb:


> God Aften |wavey:
> Hej Andre, Hej Otto,
> 
> tja, ein paar dänische Vokabeln kann ich noch, aber wenn man längere Zeit nichts mit der dänsiche Sprache zu tun hatte, vergißt man auch schnell wieder.
> ...




hej uwe...

willkommen hier am stammtisch...

aal und karpfen hørt sich sehr gut an, mein kollege ist, im gegensatz zu mir, ein echter karpfenspezi....und er hat mir viel ueber die bestænde hier berichtet....besonders in nordsjæland....karpfenangel wird hier, zu unrecht, belæchelt...so weit ich weiss, kam der damalige karpfeneuroparekord aus dem furesøen noch bevor frankreich und spanien ect. "in" waren in sachen karpfenangeln....es gibt hier auf nordsjæland viele binnengewæsser, in den man "frei" angeln darf....und der bestand von 40pfd´ern soll enorm sein...dazu muesste ich meinen kollegen aber mal genau befragen...

ich persønlich angel lieber im øresund...


ich denke, wir høren demnæchst voneinander...

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> wie ich sehe steht ihr auf Dänemark...
> Also ich werde in naher Zukunft nach Dänemark ziehen und dort eine Zweigstelle unserer Sattlerei eröffnen( Neuanfertigung & Reparaturen von Vorzelten, Bootsplanen, lkw-Planen, Polsterei usw.)Als 2tes bzw. 3tes Standbein werde ich einen Angler-Service eröffnen mit Angelshop,Ferienhaus/Ferienwohnungen/Zimmer nur exclusiv für Angler und deren Familien,Frühstücksservice usw. Zusätzlich eine Bootsvermietung in einen gemütlichen kleinen Dänischen Hafen(1 Dieselschnecke und 1 Quicksilver 560KK) Angeln könnt ihr dann auf Meerforelle,Dorsch, Plattfisch und Co.Downriger,pilkruten,brandungsruten,thermoanzüge ,bellyboote können auch gemietet werden.Ein Guiding Service wird auch Angebooten, für brandungs und bootstouren.So was haltet ihr davon, über eure Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.Viele Grüße Matze



hej matze....

willkommen, ich wuensche dir bei deinem unterfangen viel erfolg und mæchtig spass...ich denke das wird schon#6...

hilsen andré


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej uwe,
willkommen hier am stammtisch und prost!
sofort eine kleine neue information, ein 12 jähriger hat am sonntag einen lachs von 6 kg und 9o cm länge gelandet. Fangplatz: Varde Å

hej matze,
willkommen am stammtisch, dein vorhaben belebt dänemark - wünsch dir viel glück - dänemark ist ja in deutscher anglerhand, somit treten keine sprachprobleme auf.

hilsen fra Otto


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

:vik:Ja werd auf jeden Fall bis dahin noch Dänisch lernen, wird schon.Freue mich das mein Vorhaben euch gefällt, komme seit 20 Jahren ins südliche Dänemark und kenne dort jeden Graben,Kante, Steine unter Wasser rund um Als,Flensburger Förde,Aero,Lyo,Avernako.Freue mich schon auf zahlreiche Buchungen und Guidingtouren. Viele Grüße Matze


----------



## Windmaster (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin,

bin zur Zeit auf Fünen in der Nähe von Assens (Sandager Naes). Habe hier ein Häuschen bis zum 29.10. gemietet und ein Boot ist auch mit dabei. Hat schonmal jemand hier in der Nähe mit dem Boot gefischt ? Bin eigentlich nur mit der Wathose auf Meerforelle unterwegs und wollte es nun natürlich mit dem Boot mal auf Dorsch, Platte etc. versuchen. Vielleicht hat da ja jemand ein paar Ratschläge für mich oder ist auch in der Nähe und man kann mal gemeinsam fischen gehen. :m


grüße windmaster


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@Windmaster
Andre und ich sind ab Freitag da. Uli auch wohl demnächst, aber der sagt Dir bestimmt extra Bescheid. Und einen Kumpel hab ich ab WE auch noch auf Fyn im Schlepptau.


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Windmaster
> Andre und ich sind ab Freitag da. Uli auch wohl demnächst, aber der sagt Dir bestimmt extra Bescheid. Und einen Kumpel hab ich ab WE auch noch auf Fyn im Schlepptau.



he, he gerrit...

so ist es...immer nur øresund ist auf die dauer auch langweilig|rolleyes...deshalb werde ich mich mal eine insel weiter begeben

kenne ich deinen kumpel....


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

nebenbei...

wir fueren nach 7min. 1:0 gegen lettland...durch handelfmeter ...auch wenn es um nichts mehr geht....


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Nö Andre
Den kennste nicht, ist aber auch nicht direkt mit mir zusammen da.
Reist alleine und wohnt auch woanders.
Kann aber sein, dass er mal mit uns angeln will.


----------



## Harti (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej,

Fussbal ist schon toll, für den der es mag! Wie sieht es denn mit Boxen in DK aus? Lange nichts gehört!

@matze
ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung der Geschäftsidee. So wie Otto es schreibt, ist DK in deutscher Anglerhand und das sollte sich sehr positiv auf dein Geschäft auswirken. Halte uns mal bitte auf dem Laufenden. #6

Wir waren nach vielen Jahren, mal wieder letzte Woche in Lökken und haben gut in den Abendstunden auf der Mole gefangen, Dorsch, Wittling, Plattfisch, Aal, Leng (Baby), Seeskorpion waren dabei. War wirklich ganz Klasse dort, nur die Beschaffung der Watt-/Ringelwürmer war eine Katastrophe. Für die ersten beiden Tage hatten wir uns noch in Flensburg mit den Ködern eingedeckt, aber dann....!#c
Die Forellenseen sind mit Monsterfischen besetzt, aber die Fanquote bei den Salmonidenfängern war trotz der Anwendung der kompletten Trickkiste sehr, sehr bescheiden. 

@andré
Nächstes Jahr wollen wir mal einen Urlaub in der Nähe von Helsingör machen. Ist uns ein bisher unbekanntes Fleckchen Erde. Kannst du uns vielleicht einen Ferienhausvermittler vor Ort nennen? Nach meiner Recherche sind die Angebote dort nicht so reichlich wie an der Nordsee. 

Viele Grüße
Torsten#h


----------



## MefoProf (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Windmaster
> Andre und ich sind ab Freitag da. Uli auch wohl demnächst, aber der sagt Dir bestimmt extra Bescheid. Und einen Kumpel hab ich ab WE auch noch auf Fyn im Schlepptau.




Was muss ich da lesen? Jetzt wollt ihr alle hierher kommen und mir die Fische vor der Nase wegfangen. Das geht ja wohl gar nicht. 

@ harti

Was das Boxen angeht gibt es zur Zeit nur einen Top Mann hier und das ist der Kessler. So weit ich weiss soll der ja jetzt demnächst gegen Calzaghe ran. Da geht es um mehrere WM Titel.


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> @andré
> Nächstes Jahr wollen wir mal einen Urlaub in der Nähe von Helsingör machen. Ist uns ein bisher unbekanntes Fleckchen Erde. Kannst du uns vielleicht einen Ferienhausvermittler vor Ort nennen? Nach meiner Recherche sind die Angebote dort nicht so reichlich wie an der Nordsee.
> ...



hej torsten...

und willkommen....du hast schon recht, ganz so ferienhauslastig ist nordsjælland nicht....es liegt sicher an den grundstueckspreisen entlang des strandvej...ab helsingør, hornbæk ist es aber wieder "normal"

dennoch gibt es genug auswahl...ich werde mich mal umschauen:m...komerzielle anbieter gibt es auch hier reichlich...sologstrand, ferieboiling, dansommer, center ect...

einige eckdaten wæhren aber nicht schlecht...zeit, personenanzahl, ect....

schaue mich dann gerne mal um...von privat ist es natuerlich einiges preiswerter....


hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Was muss ich da lesen? Jetzt wollt ihr alle hierher kommen und mir die Fische vor der Nase wegfangen. Das geht ja wohl gar nicht.




und wie das geht, hoffe ich doch|supergri....werden aber eher sydfyn unsicher machen:m


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@Mefo Prof
Wir suchen noch einen fähigen Guide.


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mefo Prof
> Wir suchen noch einen fähigen Guide.



wie wir....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> 
> @matze
> ...


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Sorry!
Wo kommt das jetzt her?


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...so endergebniss 3:1...ein wenig wiedergutmachung....


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Sorry!
> Wo kommt das jetzt her?




in svendborg guide ich dich schon...|supergri...fuer den rest|kopfkrat#c...


----------



## MefoProf (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Mefo Prof
> Wir suchen noch einen fähigen Guide.



Da könnte eventuell was gehen, allerdings nicht auf Südfünen. Da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus.#c Aber mit Andre wird das wohl auch so laufen.

Der Wetterbericht sieht ja noch ganz passabel aus |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Wir hoffen mal das Beste.
Den Norden kenn ich selbst.


----------



## andre23 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht sieht ja noch ganz passabel aus |supergri



7-9 grad bei sonne...nachts um die 0 grad....|kopfkrat....

hoffe mal das einiges zwischen skårupore-vængemose-lundeborg geht...sonst fjællebroen oder direkt in und rund um svendborg....#c


----------



## uwe103 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> hej uwe,
> willkommen hier am stammtisch und prost!
> sofort eine kleine neue information, ein 12 jähriger hat am sonntag einen lachs von 6 kg und 9o cm länge gelandet. Fangplatz: Varde Å
> hilsen fra Otto



Hej Otto,

danke für den Willkommensgruß. In der Varde Å #d...als ich vor 25 Jahren dort das 1. Mal gefischt habe, gabs nur Barsche :c

Ich glaube, ich muss im kommenden Jahr mal wieder Richtung Esbjerg und RingköbingFjord aufbrechen 

Wenn beliebt, würde ich natürlich auch bei Euch vorbeischauen #h


----------



## uwe103 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej uwe...
> 
> willkommen hier am stammtisch...
> 
> ...



Hej André,

ja genau, in Nordsjæland sollen die besten Karpfengewässer Dänemarks liegen, genauer bei Odsherred - die Lammefjorskanäle. Ich habe hier zu Hause alte dänische Angelzeitungen, wo u.a. auch ein großer Bericht über das Karpfenfischen in DK steht. Ebenso sind in einer anderen Ausgabe die besten Aalgewässer und die besten Zandergewässer angegeben. Allerdings sind die Zeitungen, wie schon erwähnt, einige Jahre alt. Das muss ja aber nicht heissen, dass es in diesen Gewässern heute keine Aale oder Zander mehr gibt.
Aber das werde ich im kommenden Jahr mal austesten #h


----------



## uwe103 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Harti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hej Torsten, vielen Dank, es wird sicher noch 1 Jahr dauern bis wir damit auf den Markt gehen, es werden sicherlich Berichte in Kutter&Küste und Rute&Rolle zu sehen sein.
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Uwe,
kann hier leider noch nix genaues über den Ort sagen,es wird aber ca. 45min hinter Flensburg sein,Richtung Als.Mehr kann ich wirklich noch nicht verraten,es wird aber sicher SEHR gut anlaufen,bin erfreut über eure Reaktionen. Gruß Matze


----------



## andre23 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej matze....

sind dann auch dænen willkommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Natürlich,bei uns ist dann jeder Herzlich Willkommen, erst recht die freundlichen Dänen. Ich hoffe ja auch sehr das auch die Dänen vor Ort unsere Idee annehmen.Es grüßt euch Matze


----------



## andre23 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Natürlich,bei uns ist dann jeder Herzlich Willkommen, erst recht die freundlichen Dänen. Ich hoffe ja auch sehr das auch die Dänen vor Ort unsere Idee annehmen.Es grüßt euch Matze



hej matze,

das nehme ich doch stark am...wer hier mit einem offenen und ehrlichen læcheln einreist, bekommt auch ein lachen und meist freunschaften zurueck...

....wenn es soweit ist werde ich gerne mal vorbeischauen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich nach Dänemark gehe, die Leute sind dort einfach viel freundlicher, und es macht auch viel mehr Spass mit Dänen geschäfte zu machen. Man man so wie es scheint, wird unser Gästehaus wohl platzen bei der Eröffnung.MfG Matze


----------



## andre23 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

werde mit boardie gerrit ab morgen, hmmm, ne, heute abend... mal sydfyn unsicher machen, da ich heute den rechner nicht zwingend anwerfen møchte, wuensche ich allen ein angenehmes und erfolgreiches wochenende...

ein hoffentlich erfolgreicher bericht wird die tage folgen....obwohl ich etwas øresund verwøhnt bin....aber was soll schon scheif gehen...wir sind ja in danmark...:m

....go weekend alle sammen...andré


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Uwe
die zeiten haben sich geändert - heute sind dort lachse, in dänemark bewegt sich etwas. In hvide sande war früher kein mensch - heute fällt man nur noch über angler.
Kannst immer bei uns anklopfen - immer!


@ Matze
darf ich denn auch kommen, werde mich auch anstrengen, dass ich wie ein däne wirke - mit freundlichem gesicht -  obwohl ich keiner bin.*lach 
Ein vorteil habe ich, du kannst dich mit mir verständigen.
Würde mich freuen.

Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

#6Oh ja klar, ich merk schon, das Gästehaus muss wohl doppelt so groß werden#6Muss ja auch unsere Sattlerei zum laufen bringen, da haben meine Frau und ich ja eine Menge zu tun:vik:So morgen will mit den Kutter raus (siehe Foto) und ma gucken ob es noch paar Dorsche gibt.Viele Grüße und ein fängiges Wochenende wünscht Matze


----------



## uwe103 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej Uwe,
> kann hier leider noch nix genaues über den Ort sagen,es wird aber ca. 45min hinter Flensburg sein,Richtung Als.Mehr kann ich wirklich noch nicht verraten,es wird aber sicher SEHR gut anlaufen,bin erfreut über eure Reaktionen. Gruß Matze



Moin Matze,

das hört sich doch verdammt gut an. Vor allem, weil ich in der Gegend Åls noch nie gefischt habe.
Ach ja, und wegen Sattlerei müssen wir dann auch noch mal schnacken. Benötige nämlich 'ne Bootsplane |wavey:


----------



## uwe103 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Uwe
> die zeiten haben sich geändert - heute sind dort lachse, in dänemark bewegt sich etwas. In hvide sande war früher kein mensch - heute fällt man nur noch über angler.
> Kannst immer bei uns anklopfen - immer!
> 
> ...



Hej Otto,

das liest sich ja sehr gut. Dann brauch ich ja vielleicht gar nicht bis zur Gudenau hoch wg. Lachs und MeFo :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Uwe, tja Als ist eine Reise wert.Wir können ja mal mit meinem Kutter rausfahren, du wirst begeistert sein und sollte mal Wind sein kannst an vielen Ecken zum Brandungsangeln oder zum Mefo Blinkern gehn. Ja eine Bootsplane machen wir dir gerne, falls es Akut wirst musst du Bescheid sagen und wir treffen uns in unserer Sattlerei zwischen Hamburg und Flensburg.Viele Grüße Matze#6


----------



## andre23 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...

sind beide gut angekommen...und der erstkontakt war durchaus sehr positiv, wie nicht anders erwartet...heute geht´s zum fischen...mal sehen, was passiert...


----------



## uwe103 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej Uwe, tja Als ist eine Reise wert.Wir können ja mal mit meinem Kutter rausfahren, du wirst begeistert sein und sollte mal Wind sein kannst an vielen Ecken zum Brandungsangeln oder zum Mefo Blinkern gehn. Ja eine Bootsplane machen wir dir gerne, falls es Akut wirst musst du Bescheid sagen und wir treffen uns in unserer Sattlerei zwischen Hamburg und Flensburg.Viele Grüße Matze#6



Moin Matze,

die Sache mit dem Kutter hört sich doch vielversprechend an, werde ich sicher drauf zurückkommen.

Nun zur Bootsplane. Es handelt sich bei mir ein ein kleines Angelboot (3,20 x 1,25 m), welches auf Grund von "keine Plane" die vergangenen 2 Jahre nicht im Wasser gelegen hat. Immer wenn ich es benutzen wollte, habe ich es zu Wasser gelassen und nach dem Fischen wieder herausgenommen. Da bei uns Bootsliegeplätze am Steg auch rar sind, hat man mir schon Nahe gelegt, den Paltz wieder zu räumen, da andere ihr Boot lieber ins Wasser legen wollen |uhoh:
Also wird diese Sache zum Frühjahr sicherlich akut werden.


----------



## uwe103 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge...
> 
> sind beide gut angekommen...und der erstkontakt war durchaus sehr positiv, wie nicht anders erwartet...heute geht´s zum fischen...mal sehen, was passiert...



Hej Andre,

hoffe doch, hier einen Bericht über Eure Aktivitäten lesen zu können #6


----------



## andre23 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej sammen...

@harti...habe gerade mal einige leute darauf angesetzt...und es sieht gut aus (pn)....ich schreibe dir dann:q....1500-1900 kronen:vik:

@uwe...kleiner bericht kommt sicher noch, vorweg, ich bin schneider geblieben:q....einige anfasser...aber wie es ist, fyn und sjælland verstehen sich nicht:q....aber næchstes wochenende gehe ich in ishøj lachse angeln....


----------



## seestern95b (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

#hHallo Dänemarkfans,
das Fazit vom 2-wöchigen Aerourlaub: Mefos, 1x47, 1x43, 1x40cm, viele untermaßige um die 30-35cm.Die Insel ist wunderschön und bietet unzählige Riffs, da die Insel sehr klein ist, ist schnell ein Plätzchen gefunden. Die Fische sind alle vom Ufer aus mit Garnelenfliegen gefangen. Uns hat es sehr gut gefallen, nächstes Jahr wollen wir wieder hin.
Liebe Grüße an alle Stammtischler,
seestern


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej das geht doch,ich will am samstag vor aero angeln (mein Boot steht in fynshavn (Insel Als).Wo ca habt ihr denn gefangen und wart ihr auch mal mitn Boot los auf Dorsch.Viele Grüße M.Gieser


----------



## uwe103 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Seestern,

wurden die Garnelen mit der Fliegen- oder Spinnrute angeboten?


----------



## seestern95b (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej, Matze und Uwe sowie alle anderen Stammtischler!
Dicke Dorsche kann man sogar mit der Spinnrute in Skoldnaes am Leuchtturm fangen. Mit dem Boot waren wir nicht unterwegs. Die Forellen haben wir meistens in der Bucht von Borgnais gefangen, die ist sehr sandig, deshalb die Riffs befischen. Da die Forellen in der 2. Woche weiter draußen standen, haben wir die Garnelen am halbsinkenden Spirolino und 2m Vorfach angeboten. Bei Marstall haben wir auch viele Forellen springen sehen. Viel Erfolg wünscht seestern#6


----------



## uwe103 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin seestern,

danke für die Antwort. Hilft einem schon mal weiter #6


----------



## angelnarr (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Leute,
toller Stammtisch hier. 
Bin auch absoluter Dänemark-Fan. Mache immer Familienurlaub dort und wir sind alle zufrieden. Dieses Jahr waren wir am Ringkoppingfjord. War echt toll. Haben gestern den Urlaub für nächstes Jahr gebucht. Der Familienrat hat beschlossen es geht zum Limfjord (Albaeck/Salling).
Und da habe ich doch gleich ne Frage: Hab irgendwie nicht viel positives über den Fjord gelesen. Gibts da keine Fische mehr? 

Gruß 
Harry


----------



## andre23 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej sammen....

@angelnarr....herzlich willkommen in unserer runde|wavey:...zur aktuellen situation am limfjord kann ich leider nicht viel sagen...

zum wochenende...:m

wir waren gestern zu zweit am sund unterwegs....von 13:00 -17:00 leider ohne erfolg auf mefo....an unserer strecke waren 7 andrer angler unterwegs und was soll ich sagen...19 mefos und 2 lachse kamen zu einem landbesuch aus dem wasser#6....alle samt blank|kopfkrat..scheint die wollen dieses jahr auf liebe verzichten....schon irgendwie eigenartig dieses jahr....die krønung, war ein 14 jæhriger junge, der genau neben mir 3 schøne mefos erwischte:q....er kam mit seiner ausruestung (0,40 mono und alte rute) nur 15-20m ausgeworfen:g....er und sein opa haben sich aber gefreut, wie alle anderen auch....war sehr lustig...es gab jede menge applaus fuer ihn....#6:q

und wie hatten nix, nicht mal kontakt...so ist es eben...:g

um 18:00 wechselten wir dann zum brandungsangeln..... kurz vor helsingør konnte wir innerhalb von 1,5 std. 15 schøne dorsche landen....ich 11 und mein kumpel kim 4....wir haben jeder nur mit einer rute gefischt....die beiden grøssten hatte ich 83 und 71 cm....und ich habe mir erlaubt beide zu entnehmen...beide hatten zusammen 37!!! kleine krabben im magen....1 filet gab es heute...einfach køstlich...werde die woche nochmal los....die dorsche haben sehr aggressiv gebissen...:q

mal wieder ein wunderschøner tag, bei bestem wetter...absolut windstill...und schweden war durch den nebel kaum zu sehen....:q


----------



## andre23 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...und eh ich es vergesse...es waren einige seehunde vor kronsborg unterwegs...ein schønes schauspiel ganz in ufernæhe, welches  ich so auch noch nicht erleben durfte....


----------



## uwe103 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Andre,

so wie Dir bei den Meerforellen, ist es mir vor ein paar Jahren mal an der Brücke in Nyborg gegangen. Habe mich damals aber auch für den jingen Angelkollegen gefreut, nur nicht so breit gelächelt wie er...

Knæk og Bræk zu den schönen Dorschen. Das entschädigt doch für vieles andere #6


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich hatte schon ein breites lachen...nur ist es etwas eigenartig, ich habe seit 3 wochen keine mefo mehr bekommen...dabei bin ich doch "profi"....stimmt mich aber nicht weiter traurig...

die dorsche waren wirklich schon, farbe und auch form....diese woche wird es leider nichts mehr mit der angelei....gibt leider viel zu tun auf arbeit...hoffe aber auf´s wochenende...

....nebenbei...wir haben uns heute mæchtig ueber einen russischen bomber im dk bereich geærgert....kalter krieg scheint back....#d....wir befinden uns auch im wahlkampf...aber ist das ein grund|kopfkrat....|uhoh:#d


----------



## MefoProf (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Wenn es dir hilft: Ich hab zur Zeit auch die Seuche.:c Es geht einfach gar nichts bei den Mefos. Hab neulich von einem gelesen, da hat es fast 2 Jahre gedauert, bis der Knoten wieder geplatzt ist. So lange müssen wir hoffentlich nicht warten.


----------



## donlotis (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ MefoProf:

9 : 0 ! |wavey:

Gruß donlotis


----------



## uwe103 (1. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> ich hatte schon ein breites lachen...nur ist es etwas eigenartig, ich habe seit 3 wochen keine mefo mehr bekommen...



hej andre,

was soll ich denn erst sagen :v
es heisst immer, die MeFo ist der Fisch der 1000 Würfe #c 
ich bin zwar nicht regelmäßig an der Küste, aber wenn, dann probiere ich es zumindest auch immer mit der Spinnrute auf MeFo. mit den Jahren sind da allerhand Würfe zusammengekommen, aber ich habe noch *nie* eine MeFo am Haken gehabt bzw. gelandet :c

Aber: never ever give up !  werde es weiter probieren :vik:


----------



## andre23 (2. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej uwe....

1000 wuerfe, nej tak.....bestes ergebniss meinerseits war 3 mefos bei 5 wuerfen|supergri



.....und heute ist es um 20:59 uhr wieder so weit gewesen....J-DAG:m



www.tuborg.dk/kampagner/kyssetema/ .....:vik:


----------



## seestern95b (3. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

#hHallo mal wieder,
wir fahren am 10.11.07 für eine Woche nach Djursland, genauer gesagt Ebeltoft. War einer von Euch dort Mefos angeln, würde mich interessieren, ob was läuft.
Grüße an alle,
seestern


----------



## uwe103 (3. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej uwe....
> 
> 1000 wuerfe, nej tak.....bestes ergebniss meinerseits war 3 mefos bei 5 wuerfen|supergri
> 
> ...




...wie, hast Du um 20:59 Uhr schon wieder Jul-Tuborg getrunken |kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (3. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



uwe103 schrieb:


> ...wie, hast Du um 20:59 Uhr schon wieder Jul-Tuborg getrunken |kopfkrat




jepp...ist ein muss hier, wird ganz gross zelebriert...20:59 fahren die øl-LKW´s mit weihnachtsmusik aus der brauerei und alle bekommen juleøl#6....der erste freitag im november:m...super sache...und wirklich spassig und erlebenswert:q


----------



## MefoProf (3. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Jedem das seine :q. Ich krieg das Gebräu jedenfall kaum runter |uhoh:


----------



## andre23 (3. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Jedem das seine :q. Ich krieg das Gebräu jedenfall kaum runter |uhoh:



ich trinke auch lieber wein, aber wie ich finde eine klasse tradition#6...und ein mal im jahr geht´s


----------



## goeddoek (4. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Jedem das seine :q. Ich krieg das Gebräu jedenfall kaum runter |uhoh:





andre23 schrieb:


> ich trinke auch lieber wein, aber wie ich finde eine klasse tradition#6...und ein mal im jahr geht´s





Wunderbar, Jungs #h

Sollte Euch jemand Juleøl anbieten also bitte nicht ablehnen, sondern für mich aufbewahren  :q :q


----------



## MefoProf (4. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Den Wein kannst du auch haben. Dafür nehm ich dann die "stinknormalen" Pils. Da weiss man wenigstens wie die Kopfschmerzen am nächsten Tag ausfallen


----------



## folkfriend (5. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wenn es dir hilft: Ich hab zur Zeit auch die Seuche.:c Es geht einfach gar nichts bei den Mefos. Hab neulich von einem gelesen, da hat es fast 2 Jahre gedauert, bis der Knoten wieder geplatzt ist. So lange müssen wir hoffentlich nicht warten.



Moin Moin #h

komme gerade von meinem Wochenendtripp auf Als zurück.

Leider - Schneider :c

War am Samstag zuerst auf dem Damm ( Kenner wissen wo das ist )
Wetter war eigendlich Ideal, deshalb wohl auch die vielen Angler ( aus D, NL,DK usw.) aber..... nichts !

Später zusammen mit zwei Holländern in der Brandung  noch einen Versuch auf Dorsch oder Wittling  gestartet.

Die Holländer hatten zusammen 5 Wittlinge und ich noch nichtmal einen Biss #d.

Sonntagmorgen  bei schönstem Sonnenaufgang  wieder zusammen mit ca. 6 Kollegenauf Mefo`s .

............... Nichts#q !

Habe dann den ganzen Tag über verschiedene Hot-Spots angefahren, doch leider nirgendwo Mefo`s.

Ich denke der Damm ist z.Z. total überfischt denn wenn von Morgens 6 Uhr bis Abends 22 Uhr ununterbrochen ca 6 - 8 Angler ihre Eisen oder Fliegen `raus werfen ist selbst die geduldigste Forelle generft |uhoh:|supergri

Am Abend in Mommark am Hafen dann doch noch einige schöne Bisse in der Brandung gehabt.

Fazit : Tolles Wetter, gute Stimmung, nette Leute getroffen und Fisch giebt`s dann eben beim nächsen mal ( Ich glaube ich habe meine 1000 Würfe auch noch nicht zuammen )#6

LG
Rainer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hey sach mal du in Mommark den nix maßiges gefangen? Bin auch ab und zu mal da und Platte gehen da eigentlich immer,rechts neben den Hafen. Gruss Matze


----------



## folkfriend (5. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hey sach mal du in Mommark den nix maßiges gefangen? Bin auch ab und zu mal da und Platte gehen da eigentlich immer,rechts neben den Hafen. Gruss Matze



Also........direkt rechts vom Hafen waren schon zwei Dänen.

Ich mußte leider 50 m weiter rechts meine Zelte aufschlagen.
Aber wie gesagt  schöne Bisse hatte ich schon.
(man wird ja  langsam bescheiden :g) 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Harti (18. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Stammtischler,

seid ihr schon alle im Winterschlaf oder habt ihr zuviel juleøl getrunken? Ist übrigens eine feine Tradition!|supergri

In fangster.dk hab ich gelesen, dass immer noch reichlich blanke Mefos gefangen werden. Ist das üblich für diese Jahreszeit?

Auch in der Gegend um Helsingör werden vom Boot  und sogar im Hafen Heringe gelandet. Sind die Heringsfänge vergleichbar mit denen in Hvide Sande und handelt es sich hierbei um den gleichen Stamm?|kopfkrat

Wäre prima, wenn jemand dazu mal ein paar Infos hat!

@andre, hast du schon einen heissen Tipp für mich?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## MefoProf (18. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Stammtischler,
> 
> seid ihr schon alle im Winterschlaf oder habt ihr zuviel juleøl getrunken? Ist übrigens eine feine Tradition!|supergri
> 
> ...




Hallo,

blanke Mefos gibt es zu jeder Jahreszeit. Jetzt sind es allerdings überwiegend kleinere Exemplare ( knapp über oder unter 40 cm ), die in der Ostsee anzutreffen sind. Es gibt natürlich auch die sogenannten Überspringer, die die diesjährige Laichsaison (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht mitmachen. 

Generell muss man aber auch sagen, dass bei einigen  Weibchen - selbst wenn schon in die Au gewandert sind und  kurz vor dem Ablaichen stehen - sich das Silberkleid kaum verändert.
Als vierte Möglichkeit bleiben noch die Absteiger, die ihr Silberkleid schon nach kurzem Salzwasseraufenthalt wieder überstreifen.

Hoffe du kannst damit etwas anfangen |supergri

Zu den Heringen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen


----------



## andre23 (18. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Stammtischler,
> 
> seid ihr schon alle im Winterschlaf oder habt ihr zuviel juleøl getrunken? Ist übrigens eine feine Tradition!|supergri
> 
> ...



hej....

mit den mefos ist mir das in diesem jahr auch aufgefallen, viele exemplare bis 50cm sind blank und tummeln sich momentan rund um kronsborg....

...heringe gibt es momentan reichlich, aber von land rund um helsingør gehørt auch etwas glueck dazu, die schwærme sind nicht immer in wurfweite....sternstunden kann man aber immer wieder erleben....in letzter zeit hatten die heringe auch eine gute grøsse...anfang des jahres kann man fast ueberall in københavn heringe landen....von langlinie bis sluseholm....ist aber nicht wirklich mein zielfisch....

...die dorsche sind momentan in bester beisslaune und grosse exemplare sind von land aus zu fangen...mit den platten gestaltet es sich etwas schwieriger...die sind ziemlich launisch...

wir waren gestern mal auf barsch los....und es hat bestens funktioniert...ich hatte 49 stueck, darunter einige ueber 40cm...ein absoluter wahnsinn, die barsche aus der køge bucht ziehen momentan in den store vejle å ...die dænen haben mit lebenden køfi geangelt und einige ueber 50cm landen kønnen...ich habe mein leben noch nie so viele grosse barsche gesehen....

...stelle spæter mal einige fotos rein#h


----------



## andre23 (19. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge....

ich habe heute mit zwei freunden telefoniert, sie waren am wochenende in der næhe von helsingør unterwegs und haben sehr gut hering, dorsch und platten gehabt...sogar 3 steinbutt....

...habe næchsten montag frei und werde mal mit freuden aus norwegen angreifen.....


----------



## SilberMatte (19. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Man ich will auch mal æ und ø und so tippen kønnen.


----------



## andre23 (19. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SilberMatte schrieb:


> Man ich will auch mal æ und ø und so tippen kønnen.



machst du doch gerade|kopfkrat:q:q:q ææææææææøøøøøøøøååååååååå


----------



## SilberMatte (20. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

copy-and-paste. :c


----------



## Harti (22. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SilberMatte schrieb:


> copy-and-paste. :c



Moin,

sei nicht traurig Silbermatte. Du bist nicht allein!:q

@andre
es kommen ja ständig neue mir unbekannte schöne Bräuche zu Tage. Erst das juleøl (@Silbermatte: *ø* hab ich auch reink*ø*piert:c)und jetzt die Barsche die sich irgendwo stapeln. Kannst du bitte mal zu der "Barschwanderung" ein paar Infos geben! Und wo bleiben die Bilder?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Malte (22. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SilberMatte schrieb:


> Man ich will auch mal æ und ø und so tippen kønnen.


Ach so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht, kann man doch an der Tastatur einstellen!
Nur das z und y sind dann auch getauscht


----------



## SilberMatte (22. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Dænke før die Tipps!

Ich spekuliere auf einen milden Winter und werde versøchen in Hvide Sande - wir sind eh´zu der Zeit dort - ein påår Hæringe zu Kødern.

Ende Jænuar geht´s dænn auf die andere Seite. In "süßen Førden" suche ich då nach... na?... genau: Dem Silber der østsøø!

Gruß,
SilberMætte.


----------



## nemles (22. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Nordies,

bin vom 4.ten bis 7.ten Dec. in Kopenhagen, dienstlich.
Komme mit Sicherheit nicht dazu, mal die Angel zu schmeissen.

Würde mich abr gerne mal mit jemanden treffen zum Erfahrungsaustausch, da ich nächste Jahr mit Sicherheit öfter dort verweilen werde.

Besteht da ne Möglichkeit, sich irgendwie zu treffen? Bin in der Nähe vom Tivoli (genau Vester Soegede) untergebracht. Mobil bin ich, also mit Auto.

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Tom


----------



## LAC (24. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Jungs,
hatte reichlich um die ohren und keine zeit für die stammtischrunde - jetzt sage ich prost mit jule bier - das geht quer runter und man kann nicht besoffen werden.

@ Hartri
so wie mir bekannt ist, soll es an anderer stamm sein - betreffed der heringe.
@ SilberMatte
es werden noch heringe in hvide sande gelandet und ich hatte mehrmals das glück, sie in hvide sande auch noch über weihnachten zu landen obwohl es sehr kalt war. Ich habe sie meistens in grundnähe gefangen und keine weitwürfe gemacht - fast 10 m vom ufer  - nördliche seite zum meer hin direkt an der schleuse. (nicht von der steinschüttung aus) dort wo das geländer ist.


Die fischsaison auf mefo und lachs ist seit dem 1.11. nun in den auen zu ende. Hier kurz mal - welche kapitalen brocken am haken gingen 
Vida Au: mefo 4,6, kg, 75cm september, 11cm Abu wobbler 
            lachs: 4 kg
Brede Au: lachs 89cm, 6,125 kg
Ribe Vesterau:  mefo 8,4 kg
Kongeaaen: Lachs 6,9 kg
Holstedt-Sbeum Au: lachs 7,5 kg
Varde au: mefo 5,2 kg 77 cm /otober Lachs 6 kg, 90 cm
Randers Fjord: mefo 12 kg (vom Fischer) lachs: 3,4 kg 70 cm
Alling Au: mefo 8,4 kg  92 cm
Simested Au: bachforelle 45 cm, mefo 4,6 kg 75 cm
Skals Au: mefo 9,4 kg 94 cm, 
Karup Au: mefo 87 cm 7,6 kg  dort wurden schon welche gefangen von 108 cm und ca. 18 kg.

Nur am rande erwähnt - nun die haken spitzen für nächstes jahr.

Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## SilberMatte (25. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@LAC: Vielen Dank für die Infos. Habe mich bereits mit Herings-Rigs eingedeckt (0,55 EUR/Stck., da kann man nicht meckern). Den Standort habe ich mit meinen eingeschränkten Mitteln per Satellitenfoto angesehen. Frühes Kommen sichert dort wohl die besten Plätze (Ich bin schon sowas von heiß!).

Sag´mal, gab es in den Vorjahren auch schon einen so großen Lachsanteil bei der Salmonidenquote/Meer? Ich bin beeindruckt!

Viele Grüße,
Matthias.


----------



## uwe103 (25. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SilberMatte schrieb:


> copy-and-paste. :c



Hej,

warum so umständlich? Einfach "ALT"-Taste gedrückt halten und im rechten Zahlenfeld folgende Zahlenkombinationen tippen. Das ergibt dann:

å = ALT+134
Å = ALT+143
ø = ALT+155
Ø = ALT+157
æ = ALT+145
Æ = ALT+146

Ist doch ganz einfach...:vik:


----------



## uwe103 (25. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> hatte reichlich um die ohren und keine zeit für die stammtischrunde - jetzt sage ich prost mit jule bier - das geht quer runter und man kann nicht besoffen werden.
> 
> @ Hartri
> ...



Moin Otto,

Du musst hier unbedingt Laut geben |director:  wenns in Danmark in den Auen wieder los geht. Ich muss im kommenden Jahr einfach mal wieder einige Tage auf MeFo und Lachs fischen. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige hier vom Stammtisch, die dann Lust haben, mal ein verlängertes WE gen Norden zu fahren.


----------



## donlotis (25. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



uwe103 schrieb:


> å = ALT+134
> Å = ALT+143
> ø = ALT+155
> Ø = ALT+157
> ...



Danke schön, so eine schöne Auflistung wollte ich schon seit Jahren mal machen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## LAC (26. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



uwe103 schrieb:


> Moin Otto,
> 
> Du musst hier unbedingt Laut geben |director: wenns in Danmark in den Auen wieder los geht. Ich muss im kommenden Jahr einfach mal wieder einige Tage auf MeFo und Lachs fischen. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch einige hier vom Stammtisch, die dann Lust haben, mal ein verlängertes WE gen Norden zu fahren.


 
@Uwe,
werde ich frühzeitig machen, damit die mefojäger sich darauf einstellen können. Wobei ich sage, dass man mefos im meer, besser in der ostsee landen kann, da sie dort ein revier haben, welches ideal geeignet ist für den angler, da er bis zum bauch dort im wasser stehen kann ohne dass eine welle ihn an land wirft bzw. versenkt. Jedoch sind die auen optimal in dänamark
Viele grüsse


----------



## SilberMatte (26. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@uwe103: Wie geil ist das dænn!? Allerbæsten Dånk!


----------



## LAC (26. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Alle die dänisch lernen möchten

Die Jarplund Hojskole in Flensburg bietet mehrmals im jahr einen intensivkursus für anfänger an. Dort kann man dann auch wohnen sowie essen. 
Ich habe ihn mal besucht, er ist gut und ich war begeistert, da meine frau auch dort geschlafen hat. Jetzt kann ich ein vernünftiges gespräch mit meiner frau führen - d.h. sie spricht mit mir dänisch und ich antworte in englisch. Wir verständigen uns besten und sollte ich mal ein wort nicht wissen, dann nenne ich es in franz. oder deutsch auch schon mal türkisch bzw. dänisch.
Multikulti ist nun unsere sprache und kein däne versteht uns mehr - muss er auch nicht.
Hier an der westküste wird schon immer eine besondere sprache gesprochen, die versteht auch kein däne in kopenhagen, weil sie den mund nicht richtig aufmachen - da kommt nur ein ton raus.
Im laufe von jahrhunderten hat diese gegend die menschen geformt, man hat sich angepasst, denn wenn sie den mund aufmachen, wird er vom wind gefüllt mit sand - dadurch sind die sätze sehr kurz hier, so glaube ich es oder es muss ein anderer grund sein - da mache ich mir keine gedanken drüber. 

Jedenfalls ist die schule (Telefon 04630 343/344) und der kursus gut.


----------



## andre23 (27. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...

melde mich nur mal kurz, da ich noch besuch habe....

wir waren heute in helsingør angeln, es hat uns fast weggepustet....aber einige dorsche, seelachse und wittlinge kamen raus...platten hingegen fehlanzeige...

@ otto....verschlucken tuen wir nichts...wir sprechen nur etwas anders...jysk ist auch nicht die welt....

fotos und anderes kommen spætestens torsdag.....:m....

....nur soviel, wir hatten mæchtig spass


----------



## börnie (27. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hallo,


jede menge dänemark-experten hier....super !#6

vielleicht kann mir jemand einen tip geben...

nachdem ich die letzten jahre meinen/unseren urlaub in südlichen gebieten verbracht habe, möchte ich im august 2008 mal in die andere richtung. 
ich möchte 2 wochen im august intensiv auf aal fischen. also auf die großen. das hatte ich schon mal in irland gemacht - war super. 
wie sieht das denn in dänemark aus ? kennt jemand ein gutes gebiet, an dem man gute aale fängt und wo nachtangeln erlaubt ist ? vorzugsweise im süßwasser und vom ufer.
ich habe gehört, dass es etwas südlich von hvide sande (im südzipfel des fjords) vielleicht ganz gut sein soll ?!

ich bin noch nie in DK gewesen und möchte nicht in der falschen gegend buchen....

kann mir jemand einen tip geben ???

das wäre wirklich klasse von euch...

danke und gruss

börnie


----------



## LAC (28. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



börnie schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> jede menge dänemark-experten hier....super !#6
> ...


 

Hallo börnie,
das ist schön, dass du mal in dänemark dein glück versuchen willst, ich habe erst gedacht du wolltest meeraal (Conger conger) fangen - weil du irland und die grossen aale  erwähntest, aber dann las ich weiter und siehe da, schon fast die fangpätze - d.h. du willst südlich im fjord den aal (schnürsenkel) fangen.
Ja, diese art ist reichlich noch hier vertreten und einige auch in kapitalen grössen. Wenn du hier im board mal etwas stöberst, wirst du feststellen, dass jeder sie im bereich am ringköbing fjord woanders fängt und auch in verschiedenen techniken.
Du kannst sie im meerwasser landen sowie im südlichen teil im fjord - sie krabbeln überall rum und einige plätze betrachte ich als sehr gut. Bei den Fangmethoden gehe ich unterschiedlich vor, d.h. im meerwasser angele ich ihn anders als im süsswasser, aus bestimmten gründen.
Gute plätze sind im hafen sowie an der schleuse und im fjord im nördlichen teil aber auch im südlichen bereich.
Nun hat das dän. touristikamt, für die angler ein faltblatt bzw. eine broschur veröffentlicht, dort sind alle fangplätze und die fischart gekennzeichnet -  sie ist nicht genau, da ein aal der dort eingezeichnet ist, etwa 3 km lang ist - er wird nur etwa 1 m, aber die bereiche stimmen schon etwa. 

Bin jetzt schon fast auf den kanaren, später mal nenne ich dir meine stellen - wo ich mich immer rumtreibe - da trommle ich auch - und da bekomme ich oft  einen kapitale aal (Anguilla anguilla) zu gesicht. 
Viele grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## börnie (28. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

guten morgen otto,


vielen dank für deine infos ....#6

neeee, in irland haben wir nicht auf conger gefischt sondern 3 wochen (fast) nur auf flussaal. aber auf die ganz großen. davon gibt es dort etliche, da in irland kein mensch auf aal angelt. wir entnehmen dann nur eine kleine menge (z.b. die unglücklich gehakten) und die anderen gehen wieder zurück ins wasser.

ich habe gestern schon wie wild das forum nach tips und hinweisen durchsucht. da gibt es tatsächlich zig verschiedene infos...
ein freund von mir (kein angler) fährt seit jahren nach DK und hat mir freundlicherweise einen angelführer mitgebracht. da stehen auch ein paar hinweise drin. aber mehr zum hering, dorsch usw..
ich plane, mir ein ferienhaus ca. in der gegend von bjerregard für 2 wochen zu mieten. ich versuche ein haus direkt am fjord zu bekommen, weiß aber nicht ob der in dieser gegend aal-mäßig gut ist. ich dachten an den südlichen zipfel des fjords und die einmündung vom fluß im osten.

ich hoffe, ich liege damit nicht ganz falsch....?! oder welchen ort würdest du mir empfehlen ? 
eine wathose muss ich mitbringen - das habe ich schon gelernt...:q...
auch werde ich montagen fürs aufgeschwemmte aal-fischen mitbringen. das machen wir hier übrigens auch. an gewässern mit starkem schlamm oder mit vielen krebsen.

ich wünsche dir einen schönen urlaub auf den kanaren.
würde mich freuen, wenn du mir später nochmal ein paar experten-tips geben könntest...

viele grüße und bis bald

börnie


----------



## LAC (28. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



börnie schrieb:


> guten morgen otto,
> 
> 
> vielen dank für deine infos ....#6
> ...


 

@ Börnie

ja, jeder hat so seine erfahrung und berichtet darüber. 

Nun ist unser fjord keine talsperre oder der bodensee, bei uns muss man sich schon ein wenig umstellen. Die angler merken es kaum, ausser dass ihre "top montagen" versagen, sie gehen leer aus und sind am verzweifeln. 
Der urlaub ist vorbei und schnell werden wir hier informiert, wie schlecht der bestand an fischen ist, da man ja alles richtig gemacht hat - so läuft es oft und dann steht gross geschrieben  "kein fisch mehr in hvide sande". Dieses ist ja falsch, denn gerade diese region hier, zählt zu den besten von dänemark und ich sage beim hornhecht von europa.

Eine empfehlung betreffend eines hauses ist schwer, jedoch findet man am holmslandklit - wo du hin willst - alle 20 m ein ferienhaus, wind ist kostenlos, da er entweder von der nordsee oder vom fjord kommt. Der südliche bereich ist schon ganz gut, denn dann kann man schnell überall mal hin und die entfernungen sind nicht so lang. Und wie ich lese, kennst du dich aus, denn die krebse machen es einem schwer beim aalangeln in der nordsee. Angelt man nach den lehrbüchern bzw. wie man es gewohnt ist, wird die nacht kurz, da man keine köder mehr hat nach einer stunde.
Werde mich noch mal melden betreffend der fangplätze, da die touristenkarte für angler, in meinen augen spielkram ist. Sie macht jedoch ihren namen gerecht - sie ist für touristen gedacht.

Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## börnie (28. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Börnie
> 
> ja, jeder hat so seine erfahrung und berichtet darüber.
> 
> ...




hallo otto,

fein von dir zu hören.#6
also ich denke (glaube), das "dein" gebiet tatsächlich eines der besten in der ganz region ist. deswegen fahre ich auch dort hin. ich wäre auch bereit, bis nach......grönland....zu fahren.|supergri aber warum sooooo weit in der ferne, wenn gute gewässer "relativ" nahe sind.
wir beide wissen, dass jedes fischwasser u.u. total anders ist. deswegen höre ich mich viel um.....frage viel...fahre auch mal einfach so zum "checken" hin usw. usw..
das mache ich fast immer so und dabei lernt man nie aus.
wir haben hier im nordwesten auch einige TOP-gewässer. fast vor der tür. man kennt die stellen, die fische und weiß, wie man erfolgreich sein kann weil man diese "löcher" schon seit gefühlten 120jahren befischt. dann kommen gastangler, die an diesen gewässern sturr so fischen, wie sie es von ihrem gebieten kennen. klar, dass dann bei erfolglosigkeit unmut entsteht. die leute sind oft auch nicht bereit, völlig andere wege zu gehen. hier gibt es z.b. ein wasser, an dem man die wirklich dicken aale an der oberfläche fängt. nicht auf dem grund. da gibts nur kleine (wenn überhaubt). die ursache liegt darin, dass an futterfisch fast ausschließlich ukelei´s vorhanden sind. die aale jagen diese an der oberfläche. aber erzähl das mal den gastanglern...die gucken dich doof an, wenn du bei 3m wassertiefe in 50cm den aalen dein fischchen anbietest...|supergri
wie dem auch sei....du bist vor-ort-experte und ich höre gerne auf dich.
ich habe meine aal-aktion für 2 wochen im august geplant. kann aber sehr gut sein, dass ich vorher mal für ein wochenende komme und die lage checke...
o.k., ist für mich einige stunden fahrt aber das ist es mir wert.

buchen werde ich dann im südlichen teil....

wir bleiben in kontakt...o.k. ?

viele grüße

börnie.....


----------



## andre23 (30. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge,

sådan....wie versprochen ein paar fotos von den letzten tagen.....


----------



## andre23 (30. November 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

.....und einige mehr....


----------



## andre23 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



nemles schrieb:


> Hallo Nordies,
> 
> bin vom 4.ten bis 7.ten Dec. in Kopenhagen, dienstlich.
> Komme mit Sicherheit nicht dazu, mal die Angel zu schmeissen.
> ...




hej tom....

wenn ich die zeit finden sollte, kønnen wir uns gerne mal zum schnakken treffen....vester søgade ist zwar nicht so dicht am tivoli, dafuer aber dichter bei mir....da gibt es eine menge kleine gemuetliche pub´s....und die see´n sind voll mit fisch, leider ist dort angeln verboten....

.....habe næchste woche zwar viel um die ohren....(gehe morgen sogar freiwillig arbeiten)....und am 8. ist julefrokost....aber irgendwie bekommen wir das sicher hin.....

alles andere per pn:m...

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...und entschuldigung wegen den foto´s...der norweger ist nicht fotogen, kann nicht fotografieren....ect.....:q....und die besten erspare ich euch...:q:q:q


----------



## Harti (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...und entschuldigung wegen den foto´s...der norweger ist nicht fotogen, kann nicht fotografieren....ect.....:q....und die besten erspare ich euch...:q:q:q



Hej André,

sind doch tolle Fotos geworden. Bei euch am Øresund (ich habs geschafft das Ø zu schreiben) scheint ja immer was zu gehen.

Meine Urlaubsplanung für 2008 wird auch immer konkreter und den ersten DK Urlaub haben wir fest für die 13. KW 08 am Øresund eingeplant. Auf welche Fischarten kann man dort zu dieser Zeit vom Ufer aus treffen?

André, hast du schon einen "heissen Tip" zum Ferienhaus? 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej torsten....

mein freund ist auf der suche nach einem haus.....momentan geht mein umzug leider vor...lasse dir aber´ne pn zukommen....:m

13 kw....ganz klar jede menge mefo´s.....tip´s gibt es dann, wann, wo, wie.....

....platten beissen zu dieser zeit eigentlich zu jeder tageszeit und sehr agressiv....sternstunden und vor allem grosse exemplare kann ich dir jetzt schon versprechen....:q:q:q

dorsch und hering sind ziemlich tagesformabhængig im mærz, ein kleines boot bzw. kutter steigern die chancen....aber mit etwas glueck und dem richtigen wind/wetter geht sicher auch einiges von land....

fuer den rest, wie aal und æsche ist es noch etwas zu frueh, ebenso fuer die zahlreichen binnengewæsser....

seelachs, wittling und einige andere lassen sich auch ab und an blicken....ende mærz ist schon eine top zeit....fangen wirst du mit sicherheit genug....:q:q:q

bin momentan etwas verschnupft und zu hause, am wochenende ist weihnachtsfeier, aber danach wird wieder angegriffen....

gruesse aus cph.....


----------



## angelnarr (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Leute,
hatte die Frage schon mal gestellt: Was is mit dem Limfjord los?
Gibts da keine Fische. Bin da sehr flexibel, ob Aal, Barsch oder Rotauge, is mir eigentlich egal. Hauptsache angeln und ab und zu nen Fisch landen.
Hab bisher hier nur negatives über den Fjord gelesen und frage mich liegt es an den Anglern (unflexibel) oder am Wasser (Chemieunfall?).
Leute helft mir, angelt denn da niemand?

Gruß Harry


----------



## andre23 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej harry....

lebe etwas vom limfjord entfernt, aber schau mal hier...

http://www.fiskilimfjorden.dk/

dort findest du fast alle info´s zum fjord....:m


----------



## Harti (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Harry,

ich war zwei Mal am westlichen Limfjord Nähe Lemvig. Eine sehr schöne Gegend zum relaxen#6, aber zum Angeln sind wir nach erfolglosen Versuchen an die Nordsee gefahren. Sicher gibt es auch im Limfjord Fisch, es kommt darauf an welche Ansprüche man stellt und welche Fischarten beangelt werden sollen. Aussichtslos einen Fisch dort zu fangen ist es aber bestimmt nicht!

@André
vielen Dank für deine Infos und Bemühungen.
Gute Besserung!|wavey:

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## uwe103 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @Uwe,
> werde ich frühzeitig machen, damit die mefojäger sich darauf einstellen können. Wobei ich sage, dass man mefos im meer, besser in der ostsee landen kann, da sie dort ein revier haben, welches ideal geeignet ist für den angler, da er bis zum bauch dort im wasser stehen kann ohne dass eine welle ihn an land wirft bzw. versenkt. Jedoch sind die auen optimal in dänamark
> Viele grüsse



Moin Otto,

im kommenden Jahr will ich es mal etwas ruhiger angehen lassen (habe ja auch schließlich das Alter dafür...:q) und ich glaube, dass es an den Auen doch ruhiger zu geht, als im Meer.


----------



## uwe103 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



SilberMatte schrieb:


> @uwe103: Wie geil ist das dænn!? Allerbæsten Dånk!



...meinst Du die Liste?...:m...gern geschehen...


----------



## uwe103 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Andre,

wünsche Dir Gute Besserung und eine fröhliche Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## andre23 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej uwe og harry...

geht heute schon wieder besser, liegt wohl am milden wetter....bestes angelwetter:g....und die weihnachtsfeier wird schon.....evt. kennt ihr die dænischen julefrokost-feiern?....ist mit deutschland kaum zu vergleichen....

nun steht es 0:2 gegen den fck....und ich kann mich dem internet zuwenden#d....dachte ich erlebe mal ´ne deutsche mannschaft diese saison i parken....aber das war´s wohl#t.....



uwe103 schrieb:


> Hej Andre,
> 
> wünsche Dir Gute Besserung und eine fröhliche Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## Harti (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej uwe og harry...
> 
> .....evt. kennt ihr die dænischen julefrokost-feiern?....ist mit deutschland kaum zu vergleichen....
> 
> .....



Hej André,

julefrokost-feiern kenn ich noch nicht. Ist das auch so ein schöner Brauch wie mit dem Juleøl für alle?:q:q
Klär uns mal bitte auf!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Malte (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Julefrokost?!

so in etwa  :q

http://www.sjove-billeder.dk/?sjove_billeder=julefrokost.JPG


----------



## bmt_hethske (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hehe, soll auch heute abend zu einem Julefrokost. Denke aber nicht dass es so zugeht wie auf dem Bild....

Aber das Fleggaard Julefrokost in Flensburg soll genau so aussehen


----------



## angelnarr (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@andre23
Danke für den Link. Leider kann ich kein dänisch. Aber die Bilder sind toll.

@harti
Ich denke auch das ich ein paar Fische überlisten werde. Mir geht es ja nicht um den riesen Fang, eher um die Erholung.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge,

also mal kurz zum julefrokost...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julefrokost

es gibt einige arten des "julefrokost"....mit der familie, mit freunden...oder letztlich die legendæren firmenfeiern....

zur letztigen wird es bei mir morgen mal wieder gehen....auf diesen feiern ist alles erlaubt und wird im nachhinein auch alles verziehen...gutes essen sowie jede menge øl, vin...und natuerlich snaps gehøren dazu....julefrokost ist die feier, bei der sich jeder mal anstændig daneben benehmen darf/muss....und meist auch tut....vom chef...bis zum kleinen angestellten...:q:q:q:q

....die geschichten der letzten beiden jahren erspare ich euch lieber....an den dezemberwochenenden ist nach 20:00 uhr hier in københavn ausnahmezustand...|uhoh:

....falls das wetter mitspielt, werde ich aber vorher nochmal zum angeln los....


----------



## angelnarr (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@andre
Das wäre ja mal ne tolle Alternative für unsere manchmal doch recht langweiligen Weihnachtsmärkte.:q
Ich liebe Ausnahmezustand ...:vik:

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Harti (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej,

also haben wir das Thema Julefrokost auch geklärt. Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos und die Links.

So wie ich es schon vermutete, ein schöner Brauch eben!:q:q:q

Ich bin ja gespannt was man hier noch so alles erfährt.

Andrè, wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg (beim Angeln)!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej ihr beiden...

ausnahmezustand ist manchmal eben klasse....

....neben den adventlichen feiern hier, welche traditionell in skandinavien einen høheren stellenwert haben, kann ich auch die feierlichkeiten zum st. hans dag empfehlen....ein muss fuer jeden danmarkfan....dauert noch etwas, aber dann....

http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skt_Hans

.....feierlichkeiten mit dænischem øl, musik und dem typischem st. hans feuer....

....habe selten gemuetlichere feierlichkeiten, bei ungezwungenem zusammen sein, erlebt....


ps: mit dem angeln wird das morgen schon, wetterbericht luegt hoffentlich nicht....mal ´ne kurze mefo-runde drehen....:q


----------



## esox82 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich hab zwar nix hier zu suchen,wollte aber nur mal kurz dem andre hallo sagen kommen!:vik:#h


----------



## andre23 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



esox82 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar nix hier zu suchen,wollte aber nur mal kurz dem andre hallo sagen kommen!:vik:#h




hej andy....

julefrokost ist zu ende:q:q:q:q.....ohhhhhhhhh....gottttttt.....zum glueck:q


----------



## esox82 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

auweia!
hast doch wohl nix gemacht,wofür du dich jetzt schämen müsstest?!?!?!
wie war die mefo-runde?


----------



## andre23 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



esox82 schrieb:


> auweia!
> hast doch wohl nix gemacht,wofür du dich jetzt schämen müsstest?!?!?!
> wie war die mefo-runde?




...ich nicht, aber einige andere schon|supergri....war aber wie immer ´n lustiges fest....#6#6#6....einige haben  den "snaps-absturz" schon vor 20:00 geschafft....und wir haben køstlich gelacht|supergri...mal abwarten, wer sich morgen alles krank meldet....

die meforunde ist leider ausgefallen....hatte zu viel zu tun und heute ist das wetter leider nicht dem entsprechend.....


----------



## esox82 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...ich nicht, aber einige andere schon|supergri....war aber wie immer ´n lustiges fest....#6#6#6....einige haben den "snaps-absturz" schon vor 20:00 geschafft....und wir haben køstlich gelacht|supergri...mal abwarten, wer sich morgen alles krank meldet....
> 
> die meforunde ist leider ausgefallen....hatte zu viel zu tun und heute ist das wetter leider nicht dem entsprechend.....


 

na,hat die halbe firma gefehlt?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Och der Andre ist ne sau


----------



## andre23 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



esox82 schrieb:


> na,hat die halbe firma gefehlt?



ueberraschender weise nur 3 mitarbeiter .....


----------



## andre23 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Och der Andre ist ne sau



dein praktikum 2008 bei mir, findet rund um weihnachten statt!!!#6

hold det op.....:q:q:q....


----------



## andre23 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

.....zur allgemeinen situation rund um den sund, in den binnengewæssern beissen barsch, zander und hecht sehr gut.....

....im sund kommen schøne mefos und dorsche an´s land, die platten machen sich etwas rah....die heringssaison steht vor der tuer....und ich muss am wochenende endlich mal wieder los:q


----------



## andre23 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

mal was fuer die lachmuskeln.....fischer in danmark....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c-SHtDyLEKQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m6U9c7SEfy8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-I0JGFFsuXo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pixIcC4IVKc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fLoYnSmXg_o

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bOfrI5z9sYM


tak for i aften.....wir lieben es....ja puha....:m


----------



## esox82 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> ueberraschender weise nur 3 mitarbeiter .....


 
die zwei vom vorstand und die sekretärin?


----------



## Harti (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej
leider bin ich der dänischen Sprache nicht mächtig und verstehe nur Bruchteile der Videos.|kopfkrat Arbeite stark daran das zu ändern!
Aber "Bilder sagen mehr als Worte".|jump:
Einfach nur genial!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Denke in dem Thread hier sollte ich mich so langsam vllt auch schoma weng einleben, nachdem meine neue (ok, nun auch schon 3 Monate) Freundin gebürtige Dänin ist und alle Verwandten auch noch dort leben...! Denke mal, früher oder später werde ich wohl auch mal mit ihr dort hin fahren...!

Na dann mal hallöchen, hier...!!!


----------



## andre23 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej jerkfreak...

...dann mal los.....#h

@torsten...da mein freund nicht aus dem wald kommt, schau mal hier.... evt. ist etwas dabei....:m....zu der zeit ist noch ´ne menge frei.....høre mich aber noch weiter um....

http://www.cofman.com/search.php?fu...s=0&rooms=&submit.x=115&submit.y=13&test=true


http://www.cofman.com/search.php?pl...s=&submit.x=92&submit.y=15&test=true&start=1&


----------



## Harti (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej,

@jerkfreak
herzlich willkommen am Stmmtisch.#g

@André
vielen Dank für die Tipps!:g
Bin noch intensiv am suchen. Tatsächlich ist noch einiges frei, aber wenn man mit Hund (ist zwar  nur etwas größer wie ne  Katze) und Preisvorstellungen vergleichbar mit der Westküste sucht, reduzieren sich die Angebote drastisch. Ich werde mich wohl oder übel damit abfinden müssen, das es in der Gegend "etwas" teurer ist. Auf jeden Fall scheint die Qualität der Häuser erste Sahne zu sein!#6
Sag mal, wie ist es denn mit der Angelei entlang der Nordküste Sjælands , von Hornbæk Richtung Westen?  

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej torsten....

schau mal hier, 26 freie ferienhæuser in diesem/deinem zeitraum, 1 "katze" ist auch erlaubt|supergri:m

http://www.cofman.com/detail.php?ho...03-22&enddate=2008-03-29&persons=2&country=DK

hornbæk ist schon nicht verkehrt, dort gibt es eine kleine mole, die in den abendstunden immer dorsch und platte bringt#6....bis nach helsingør sind es ca. 10km und eine der besten mefostrecken dænemarks....und in helsingør geht eigentlich immer etwas....

in richtung westen kenne ich mich nicht ganz so gut aus, weiss aber, dass es dort gute brandungsmøglichkeiten gibt....im roskildefjord ist mefo, hecht, barsch und zander in dieser zeit garantiert....watthose aber voraussetzung:m

gruss aus der hauptstadt


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...das preiswerteste haus ca. 230€ pro woche.....


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Nabend Andre!

Hast du auch evtl. nen Link für Ferienhäuser auf Fyn?

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej gerrit....

fuer dich, niemals|rolleyes


















ich schau mal|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

http://www.cofman.com/search.php?fu...ets=0&rooms=&submit.x=85&submit.y=4&test=true

schau mal ein wenig durch, ist der selbe link, nur eben fyn.....wo auf fyn soll es stattfinden???|supergri|supergri

....ich brauche info´s....input eben und havana:m....zeilgebiet?...nord/sued?....


dann such ich dir mal was schnuggliges, preiswertes raus


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Westküste 
Faaborg Helnaes die Ecke so.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Schon was gefunden!
Sandager!


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

....oder das ferienhaus vom letzten fyn-auftritt, falls du dich erinnerst, am 1. tag, die seichte bucht ....das kleine direkt am wasser....das muss doch auch irgendwo zu finden sein....ich suche mal weiter....


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Elsehöved???


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

http://www.sommerhusudlejning.dk/index.php?id=368&month=2007-12&day=15&days=7&house_id=35052

das hier???....da gibt es sooooo einige.....


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

http://www.dancenter.dk/index/danmark/sommerhus/fyn-langeland-aero/sydfyn/elsehoved--31926

http://www.dancenter.dk/index/danmark/sommerhus/fyn-langeland-aero/sydfyn/elsehoved--33667

http://www.dancenter.dk/index/danmark/sommerhus/fyn-langeland-aero/sydfyn/elsehoved--51509

ich glaube eins davon kenne ich|rolleyes....und die preise sind mehr als fair zu geplanter zeit:m


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Andre
Das mit der Nummer 33667 ist perfekt!

Danke!


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Andre
> Das mit der Nummer 33667 ist perfekt!
> 
> Danke!




...ich weiss auch wo es ist:vik:.....erkenne ich dort einen leuchtturm:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Super!

Wird gleich am WE gebucht.
War top da!


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Wird gleich am WE gebucht.
> War top da!




dann lass høren.....:q#6


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Was??


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

wann es so weit ist......da brauchst du die wattbuechs gar nicht mehr auszeihen....direkt aus dem wohnzimmer ins wasser:q.....fuer den kleinen bequemen erste sahne....und dass schønste, keine autofahrten.....


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

http://elsehoved.dk/index.php/527890

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?vand=&mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=9047&actper=

auch mal´ne negativ bewertung  (zweiter link), es ist eben nicht immer was zu holen:g....


....schøner leuchtturm....:q....hatten wir eigentlich schnee....


----------



## andre23 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ torsten.....

schau dir das mal an, auf fliege, hornbæk...wie gesagt, eine der besten mefostrecken in danmark....viele meinen sogar die beste, manchmal auch launisch wie eine diva....ich persønlich habe so meine probleme dort....|uhoh:.....

http://fangster.dk/default.asp?vand=&mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=21481&vaelg=05&actper=

viel spass beim nachmachen....:vik:....aber allemal ein klasse bericht und feiner zwirn....

ps: mein pb ist 12 cm grøsser und gut 3 kilo schwerer...allerdings nicht dort:q....


----------



## andre23 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

zur belustigung muss ich mal klovn på tysk reinstellen...#h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzFSI-RT8pg


ich werf mich weg.....ich habe meine speedo´s verloren:q:q:q....und einiges mehr:m

und das orginal auf dansk

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv1Vda1kX0s&feature=related

:vik:


----------



## Harti (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> @ torsten.....
> 
> schau dir das mal an, auf fliege, hornbæk...wie gesagt, eine der besten mefostrecken in danmark....viele meinen sogar die beste, manchmal auch launisch wie eine diva....ich persønlich habe so meine probleme dort....|uhoh:.....
> 
> ...



Hej André,

ist ja fantastisch! Respekt für diesen Fisch deine pb!#6

Hab nochmal die Häuser durchforstet und mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass die Preise für ein und dasselbe Haus auf den DK Seiten im Vergleich zu den D Seiten um bis zu 60 EUR schwanken. Ist das normal das der dt. Urlauber mehr bezahlen muss als der Däne? Ist mir die letzten 10 Jahre noch nie vorgekommen oder aufgefallen!
Also ein Haus in/um Hornbæk mit Hund + Kamin + Parabol bis zu 350€/Woche ist echt ein Problem! Ich such mal eben weiter!#d

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej torsten....


ich mach noch mal ein wenig druck....ein anderer freund wohnt in hornbæk, ist zur zeit aber leider beruflich in vietnam...und ich habe seine hausschluessel leider nicht, versuche ihn aber die woche mal zu erreichen....evt. kennt er jemanden, bzw. gibt seine herberge preiswert ab....

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

http://www.feline.dk/dansk/sommerhu...trand=&husdyr=1&soegeknap.x=69&soegeknap.y=17

http://www.dancenter.dk/?hc-country=DK&hc-region=90015&hc-area=90056&stlcmpid=9087

http://sommerhusedanmark.dk/sommerhusedanmark/sommerhus/searchResult.do?language=da&husNummer=&regionId=5&lokalOmraadeId=-&ferieType=uge&fra=22-03-2008&tilEnheder=1&voksne=2&minMaxPris=-2000&valuta=DKK&enhed%2822257379%29.totalPris=3.182%2C00&enhed%2822257379%29.currency=DKK&enhed%2822257379%29.currencyPris=3.182%2C00&enhed%2815784736%29.totalPris=4.775%2C00&enhed%2815784736%29.currency=DKK&enhed%2815784736%29.currencyPris=4.775%2C00&enhed%28497220%29.totalPris=3.621%2C00&enhed%28497220%29.currency=DKK&enhed%28497220%29.currencyPris=3.621%2C00&enhed%2822485587%29.totalPris=4.436%2C00&enhed%2822485587%29.currency=DKK&enhed%2822485587%29.currencyPris=4.436%2C00&enhed%2819864077%29.totalPris=2.959%2C00&enhed%2819864077%29.currency=DKK&enhed%2819864077%29.currencyPris=2.959%2C00


.......


----------



## Harti (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej André,

wenn es so weiter geht kenne bald jedes Haus rund um Hornbæk persønlich!|uhoh: Sind wirklich tolle Håuser dabei! Ich werde mich mal mit meiner Bank unterhalten was eine Auslands-Überweisung in DKK kostet. Vielleich macht es ja Sinn dann auf der dänischen Seite zu buchen und den Mietbetrag in DKK zu überweisen.

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen nochmal. Du solltest dich bei den Reiseveranstaltern auf die Gehaltsliste setzen lassen!:q:q:q 

Was geht denn im Moment gerade so im Øresund?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge,

werde die næchsten tage evt. wochen mit dem umbau meiner neuen immobilie zu tun haben.....

deshalb ønsker jeg en glædelige jul samt et godt og lykkebringende nytår....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vZsw5Gg8ls

@torsten....

evt. sollte ich mich mal als reise- und ferienhausanbieter versuchen....sicher ein sehr guter nebenverdienst....am øresund geht momentan sehr gut mefo und dorsch....nur leider komme ich nun nicht zum angeln....barschrekord am wochenende 2, 65 kg!!!! auf nur 48cm!!!!|uhoh:.....fettes teil an besagter stelle....fotos hat ein kollege...versuche sie zu
bekommen....

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

nebenbei, hat der fc københavn 4:0 verloren und ist klæglich aus dem uefa-cup ausgeschieden....welch schande...hatte mich so auf eine deutsche mannschaft i parken gefreut.....ziel war die cl....und nun so einen auftritt....

evt. im næchsten jahr....


----------



## uwe103 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> nebenbei, hat der fc københavn 4:0 verloren und ist klæglich aus dem uefa-cup ausgeschieden....welch schande...hatte mich so auf eine deutsche mannschaft i parken gefreut.....ziel war die cl....und nun so einen auftritt....
> 
> evt. im næchsten jahr....



hej drenge,

sollten die mal gegen eine Norddeutsche Mannschaft im Internationalen Wettbewerb spielen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, einen "Ausflug" nach Kbhvn zu machen...|supergri

Nebenbeibemerkt: mein dänischer Lieblingsverein ist immer noch Esbjerg....:vik:...eben meine 2. Heimat..:m


----------



## Sarah S (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Ihr Lieben! Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben und einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr! |wavey:


----------



## uwe103 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Sarah S schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben! Wünsche allen Frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben und einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr! |wavey:



Moin Sarah,

wünsche Dir und allen anderen hier auch einen Guten Rutsch und eine feuchtfröhliche Feier.


----------



## jerkfreak (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Erstmal allen ein GESUNDES NEUES Jahr!!!

Und so schnell, wie ich hier in dem Thread dabei war (und auch immer brav mitgelesen hab, nur nicht viel getextet) bin ich nun auch wieder weg, 

DENN: Das Jahr `08 hat erstmal mit dem Ende der Beziehung mit meiner kleinen Dänin begonnen...!!!

Danke trotzdem, das ich hier so herzlich aufgenommen wurde und auch des ein oder andre durchs Mitlesen mitnehmen konnte...!

Aber wer weiß, vllt komm ich tortz allem mal nach Dänemark zum Fischen,wer weiß...! Ich versteh mich ja nach wie vor noch recht gut mit der kleinen...!

Tschüssi,
Jerkfreak


----------



## uwe103 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Freunde,

wollte mal nachfragen, ob ihr schon bemerkt habt, dass die Feiertage zu Ende sind und der Alltag uns wieder hat.

Um es mal anders auszudrücken: es ist ziehmlich ruhig hier geworden |wavey:


----------



## andre23 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge,

stimmt uwe, es ist sehr ruhig geworden, ich habe lange zeit mit dem umbau und angeln verbracht....und bin immer noch nicht fertig...mit beiden.....

aber einige schøne mefos bis knapp 7 kg durfte ich/wir drillen...

am wochenende geht es endlich mal wieder richtig los....ein ganzen tag einfach angeln....


----------



## MefoProf (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge,
> 
> stimmt uwe, es ist sehr ruhig geworden, ich habe lange zeit mit dem umbau und angeln verbracht....und bin immer noch nicht fertig...mit beiden.....
> 
> ...



Moin Andre,

na da möcht ich doch gerne mal ein paar Pics sehen, natürlich nicht vom Umbau |supergri.

Auf Fünen zeigen sich noch immer keine Mefos an der Küste.:r.  Möchte wirklich gerne mal wissen wo die sich jetzt aufhalten. Vielleicht sind sie ja rüber zur Teufelsinsel geschwommen.

hilsner fra Fyn


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin Andre,
> 
> 
> Auf Fünen zeigen sich noch immer keine Mefos an der Küste.:r.  Möchte wirklich gerne mal wissen wo die sich jetzt aufhalten. Vielleicht sind sie ja rüber zur Teufelsinsel geschwommen.
> ...



Nee, nee - die stehen hier vor der Küste Schlange und warten wie ich darauf, dass der Wind weniger wird  :m


----------



## andre23 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej....

in ishøj wird momentan sehr gut gefangen und ab letzter woche mittwoch ist die mefo im store vejle å wieder frei....die mefos sind unnormal fett fuer diese jahreszeit und teilweise immer noch leicht braun, liegt sicher am futterangebot....warum auch immer, in der køgebugt/svanemølle/bis helsingør sind sie blank und schmal....

werde morgen wieder los, heute war es ja unmøglich....

ps: foto´s gibt es auch......


----------



## andre23 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee, nee - die stehen hier vor der Küste Schlange und warten wie ich darauf, dass der Wind weniger wird  :m




hej lille nyt dansker....


ne, ne....die stehen ein paar kilometer nørdlicher:m.....


ich wuensche dir alles gute und viel erfolg mit deinem projekt, werde mal nach lolland runter schauen, wenn ich zeit finde....dann machen wir uns beide mal auf die "fedtfinne" los


----------



## andre23 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej georg....


habe in irgend einem threat eine "angelladen-wurm-liste" fuer dk gefunden, welche du gelinkt hast....weiss leider nicht mehr in welchem threat....

fuer die 5 angellæden, die ich kenne stimmt die liste von vorne bis hinten nicht, entweder haben sie bedeutend mehr, oder aber weniger wuermer.....und wattis hat hier keiner mehr....ich habe keine ahnung, wer diese liste erstellt hat???


hilsen andré


----------



## goeddoek (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Tak ska' du ha' , Andre #h

Ja - gemeinsam angeln, GERNE :vik:

Die Aktualität der Liste habe ich nicht überprüft #c Werde aber in dem Thread mal 'nen Hinweis geben #6


----------



## andre23 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...mal ein wenig gute alte dansk musik....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KXNHcDRvgE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQXlDPzvcGU&feature=related


viel spass ....

das macht doch spass#h


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Jepp - Kim Larsen ist klasse #6


Da gibts doch auch so ein schönes Frühlingslied, irgendwas mit "solskinvejr og hyacinther" #c

Kennst Du das? Womöglich weißt Du sogar, wie die CD heißt?


----------



## Malte (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej drenge (og piger?),
da ich ab Februar/März auch eine von "euch" sein will, treibe ich mich hier jetzt öfters rum.

@goeddoek 
das lied heisst *"*Det Er I Dag Et Vejr"

Mvh
Malte


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

JAAAA - genau das ist es #6

Besten Dank :m


----------



## Malte (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Det var så lidt 

#h


----------



## andre23 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej malte...

schøn von dir zu høren...:m....und viel spass und erfolg bei dem, was du vor hast:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EViJFvDc-I

dann schon mal lernen#h

ps: am so. war nicht viel mit angeln, wir hatten ca. 1,5m zu wenig wasser....|evil:...haben gar nicht erst angefangen:g


----------



## Harti (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej,

ich hab´s getan! :q:q:q
Das Ferienhaus in Nordseeland für Ostern gebucht! War echt ne schwere Geburt, aber jetzt ist es amtlich.

Kennt sich jemand in der Gegend um Gillejele aus, Brandung, Hafenmole usw.?;+

Ihr schreibt hier über eine Angelladen Wurmliste. Wo kann man die finden? Interssiert mich sehr, da ich im letzten Herbst-Urlaub in Løkken fast mehr Zeit mit der Ködersuche als mit dem Angeln verbracht habe. Bitte nicht nochmal!#d

@andré
wir könnten uns dann ja mal treffen und gemeinsam angeln gehen. Würde mich echt freuen!#6

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej torsten

gillejele ist gar nicht so verkehrt...schøner hafen, gute mole und eine super landzunge zum brandungsangeln...platte, dorsch und wittling...evt. seelachs...

das kleine ørtchen ist auch eines der wichtigsten fischerei-stædtchen dk´s....und wirklich schøn.... 

zum mefo-angeln solltest du aber ca. 15km nach ost oder west fahren...

ist der termin noch der alte?

hilsen andré


----------



## Harti (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej André,

danke für die Info´s. So æhnlich habe ich es mir auch vorgestellt. Das Haus liegt nur ca. 100m vom Strand entfernt, da werden wir sicher unsere Brandungsruten in Stellung bringen und zum Mefo-angeln gehts dann Richtung Helsingør.

Termin bleibt so, wir werden am 22.03. in Gilleleje aufschlagen.

Hast du eine Info zu Läden in der Gegend wo man Wattis oder Ringler bekommt?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Malte (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej venner,


kennt ihr die schon?
ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert|supergri

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j6PNS5ro36M


----------



## andre23 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej torsten....

versuche es mal hier...:m

http://www.waff-fiskegrej.dk/

habe heute mit einem freund gesprochen, er ist der meinung, brandung erst nach sonnenuntergang in gilleleje#c....da das wasser dort nicht all´zu tief ist...aber dann soll es bestens funktionieren....:q

...hoffe ich habe die woche zeit, ostern und ich habe dann auch noch geburtstag....wird aber irgendwie...hoffe ich....

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> hej venner,
> 
> 
> kennt ihr die schon?
> ...




jepp ... ´n klassiker:q:q:q....

hab da auch noch einige....:q:q:q

wie weit ist es denn bei dir?....


----------



## Malte (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

wie weit?

es geht voran


----------



## andre23 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> wie weit?
> 
> es geht voran



aber hoffentlich nicht nur 5km weiter....


----------



## Malte (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich nicht nur 5km weiter....


nene sind schon etwas mehr


----------



## goeddoek (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> hej venner,
> 
> 
> kennt ihr die schon?
> ...




He - die sind richtig klasse #6


----------



## andre23 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...

in sachen humor und comedy verstehen wir uns doch alle....liegt wohl am land:q:q:q....

war am wochenende kurz los, aber ausser einer 42´er mefo und zwei æhnlichen aussteigern war bei mir nichts zu vermelden... die neue rute hat aber spass gebracht...


wer momentan heiss auf fisch ist, dem empfehle ich den store vejle å....jede menge barsch bis und ueber 2 kg, brassen um den dk-rekord....und gute mefos...negativ ist aber, angler ohne ende....wie am puff....und fuer nichtmitglieder 50 dkk/tag....jahreskarte im verein 120 dkk...barsche allerdings c&r...brassen und mefo nicht

am wochenende geht es mal richtung nordspitze, erst auf mefo und dann mal dorsch und platte ærgern#h


----------



## andre23 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej sa´....

letztes wochenende war zum vergessen, nur das wetter war super....|uhoh:

wo steckt eigentlich der rest der dk-anhænger?#h


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej andre,
ich bin nicht verschwunden, sitze in barcelona und sage prost zu den stammtischbrüdern. Verfolge den stammtisch, jedoch ist die westfront momentan nicht im gespräch. An der ostfront von dänemark kennst du dich bestens aus.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## andre23 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej otto...

hoffe, du hast viel spass und erholst dich ein wenig....

hier brennt ja die luft und man muss angst um sein auto haben....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:....oder auch mehr....

heute geht es aber endlich mal wieder zum angeln


----------



## LAC (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej andre,
bin seit einigen stunden zurück. War keine erholung, jedoch viel gesehen und erlebt.
Die temperaturen hier an der westküste sind ja momentan auch nicht angenehm und ein sturm hat sich schon angemeldet. 
Wie war die angelei? 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Chrissi9776 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo,

als Dänemarkfan freue ich mich das es hier einen Stammtisch gibt für die DK Verrückten bzw. süchtigen.
Leider geht es erst im Oktober wieder hoch an den Ringköbing Fjord.

Was den Sturm von heute betrifft so sah es heute Mittag in Tornby aus, weg war der Strand

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/7538/dsc04597nf4.jpg

Mange Hilsen
Chrissi


----------



## Harti (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Stammtischler,

hatte wenig Zeit und ein paar Probleme mit meinem Rechner und dem neuen DSL Anschluss gehabt. Jetzt läuft aber wieder alles bestens.

@ Chrissi
klasse Foto von den Urgewalten der Nordsee! War auch hier ein schöner Sturm, nur ohne Wellen.

Tatsæchlich ist hier am Tisch Totenstille eingekehrt. Aber so wie es ausssieht, macht das milde Wetter nicht nur Frühlingsgefühle sondern auch die DK-Fans heiss auf´s Angeln. Habe einige im Forum Gurken 2008 gesehen. Warten alle (ich auch) auf die Ankunft der Minisalmos genannt Stint. Wenn die Jungs zu Millionen in die Elbe ziehen gibt es wie jedes Jahr ein Volksfest! :q:q:q

Ich war letztes Wochenende auch das erste mal dieses Jahr los zum Brandungsangeln nach Kühlungsborn an die Ostsee. Konnte Dänemark schon fast sehen. Der Erfolg war zwar bescheiden mit nur einem 40er Dorsch, hat aber richtig Spass gemacht. Leider ist die Ostsee gut 150 km entfernt und man kommt viel zu selten dort hin!

@Andé
Der Countdown läuft, noch 3 Wochen und ich bin am Öresund. Eine ganz neue Erfahrung und ich bin mächtig gespannt was mich dort erwartet.#6
PN folgt!

@Otto
Bei diesen Temperaturen kommt der Hering sicherlich früher als üblich in HS an. Gibt es schon erste Fænge? Melde mich nochmal zum Termin!

Sagt mal, bin gerade dabei die Tour zum Öresund zu planen. Kennt jemand die Mautpreise für die Store Belt Brücke?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## LAC (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Torsten,
die temperaturen sind mild, jedoch ist der wind am blasen und hier und da kommt auch mal die sonne zum vorschein - wann der hering zum vorschein kommt, kann ich nicht sagen, jedoch kann er etwas früher kommen, wenn er auf seiner grossen reise nicht in den netzten der fischer landet.
Schau mal hier rein betreffend der preise:
www.oeresund-bron.dk

Gruß
otto


----------



## andre23 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej an alle...

hatte die letzten tage sehr viel um die ohren und auch noch viel besuch aus deutschland und norwegen....:q

angeln waren wir leider nicht, eben mal wieder einige tage party mit sehr guten alten freunden...:q:q:q

@ thorsten...melde dich mal per pn...habe vom 20-25.03 wieder sehr viel besuch....habe ja schliesslich geburtstag....aber ´ne tour sollte unter umstænden drin sein....#6

store belt bruecke....schaust du hier:m....evt. auch unter tilbud

http://www.storebaelt.dk/kollage/priserprodukter/priser/biler

@otto....zeit ist relativ....nur relativiert sich meine zeit nicht....komm kaum zum angeln, die letzte tour wurde "abgeblasen"....und am samstag steht das næchste orkan-erlebniss an....|rolleyes


----------



## Harti (2. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

Otto und André, vielen Dank für die Infos zu den Brücken!

@André, wir sind bis zum  29.03. in der Gegend und ich würde mich freuen wenn wir eine Möglichkeit zum gemeinsammen Fischen finden. PN folgt.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## andre23 (3. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

....sollte irgendwie drin sein torsten....obwohl meine freunde schon wilde sachen mit mir planen...evt. lande ich die woche in deutschland, norwegen, spanien oder neuseeland.....ich plane aber fest mit danmark....

zur lage hier, heute bestes wetter , schnee ohne ende, der bei 3 grad nicht liegen geblieben ist, freunde waren am sontag (von ishøj unter der kueste) 5 stunden mit dem boot auf mefo raus....null & nix....6 dorsche bis 1,5kg und 3 seelachse bis 1kg....bei wirklich schlechten wetter....

von der platten-front habe ich leider nichts gehørt....

aber keine sorge, das wird noch....

hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (7. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...


morgen geht´s auf mefo....viel sonne und wenig wind....nicht die besten aussichten, aber zum abend sollte etwas drin sein....werde dann berichten....


----------



## MefoProf (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge...
> 
> 
> morgen geht´s auf mefo....viel sonne und wenig wind....nicht die besten aussichten, aber zum abend sollte etwas drin sein....werde dann berichten....




Na dann mal viel Erfolg. Ich wünschte wir hätten hier mal etwas weniger Wind. Werde vielleicht morgen auch mal mein Glück versuchen.:g


----------



## andre23 (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej....

morgen soll es auf fyn doch auch ganz gut aussehen....7-8m/s....und sonne....hoffe du hast erfolg....hier ist die letzten 2 wochen kaum was passiert in sachen mefo...die 250dkk fischer hatten einige....die angler aber kaum....die netze nehmen aber bald ueberhand....

held og lykke i morgen.....


----------



## LAC (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Andre
@ Mefoprof
Hier an der Westküste ist das wetter momentan super - sonne - und nur wenig wind. 
Wünsche euch erfolg.
Grüss otto


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Andre
> @ Mefoprof
> Hier an der Westküste ist das wetter momentan super - sonne - und nur wenig wind.
> Wünsche euch erfolg.
> Grüss otto




Da schließ ich mich so an : knaek og braek #h

Werde heute mal schauen, was Lollands Meerforellen so machen - ob zu Fuß mit Belly Boat oder Kayak weiß ich noch nicht :m


----------



## MefoProf (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin,

Sonne haben wir auch, aber die 7-8 m/s sind es nicht, eher so um die 12. Auf die Jungs vom DMI kann man sich einfach nicht verlassen. So oder so egal, da ich wohl doch nicht loskomme, da die Tagesplanung über den Haufen geworfen wurde. Anstelle von fischen steht nun ein Familienausflug auf dem Programm. Wünsche den anderen Insulaner natürlich viel Erfolg #h


----------



## LAC (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@MefoProf
Inzwischen ist es hier richtig am blasen und auch kalt geworden


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Na, Jungs - dann seid doch froh. Bei Schietwetter kann man ja genügend andere Dinge machen. Hier war heute eigentlich genau das richtige Wetter - nur die Meerforellen wussten das nicht  |supergri

Also - klassische Nullnummer :c

Aber morgen geht's weiter #6


----------



## andre23 (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, Jungs - dann seid doch froh. Bei Schietwetter kann man ja genügend andere Dinge machen. Hier war heute eigentlich genau das richtige Wetter - nur die Meerforellen wussten das nicht  |supergri
> 
> Also - klassische Nullnummer :c
> 
> Aber morgen geht's weiter #6




hej sa´....

dem kann ich mich nur anschleissen....super wetter, zum abend kam etwas wind auf....

nur...wo sind die mefos geblieben???....nicht ein zupper von 15:30 bis 18:30....und dass an der stelle, an der letztes jahr im mærz die post abging....

...´n kumpel hatte heute beim trolling 2 stueck, groesste "nur" 3,6 kg....und dass weit draussen im sund....und fast 10 std. bootsfahrt|rolleyes....


----------



## Harti (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej....
> 
> morgen soll es auf fyn doch auch ganz gut aussehen....7-8m/s....und sonne....hoffe du hast erfolg....hier ist die letzten 2 wochen kaum was passiert in sachen mefo...die 250dkk fischer hatten einige....die angler aber kaum....die netze nehmen aber bald ueberhand....
> 
> held og lykke i morgen.....



Hej Leute,

das Wetter hier in Tyskland war heute genial, 12°C mit Sonne und kaum Wind. Wollte heute auch mal zum Minisalmos angeln fahren, hab mich dann aber wegen den Berichten über ausbleibende Fänge für einen Familientag entschieden. Ist ja nicht so tragisch, da wir in 14 Tagen am Öresund unserem Hobby nachgehen können.#6

@André
Was sind "250dkk fischer";+ und habt ihr auch so massiv mit Netzen an der Küste zu kämpfen? Hier gibt es Strandabschnitte, an denen das Angeln wegen der Netze kaum möglich ist!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej torsten...

mit den netzen geht es noch so....gibt ja genug wasser hier...

250 dkk (kronen) kostet der schein um netze und schnuere zu legen...mit den nebenerwerbsfischer in deutschland zu vergleichen....ich weiss von einem freund, dass in ishøj und in der køge bugt sehr viele bootsbesitzer sich so einen schein geholt haben und netze setzen....gezielt auf lachs und mefo...in den muendungsbereichen der bekannter fluesse....die "lystfisker" angler werden langsam aber sicher sauer....


----------



## andre23 (8. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hier nachzulesen....

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/...9hyragib5hzb58QfznA5Pp7ftolbGmkTy?language=de

unter hobbyangelschein....zum glueck duerfen dieses nur leute mit dauerhaften wohnsitz


----------



## LAC (9. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> unter hobbyangelschein....zum glueck duerfen dieses nur leute mit dauerhaften wohnsitz


 
andre,
da hast du recht, sonst könnte man auch nicht mehr schwimmen, zum glüch ist fast nur die ostssee davon betroffen.
Ich glaube bei uns im fjord wird nur eine bestimmte anzahl zugelassen.
gruss


----------



## andre23 (10. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge....

ohhh...war das heute ein wetter...im hof 18,4 grad auf dem thermometer...da wurde die arbeit erstmal fuer 3 stunden im t-shirt nach draussen verlegt...|supergri


perfektes angelwetter....den rest der woche soll es aber wieder bescheiden werden....


----------



## MefoProf (10. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge....
> 
> perfektes angelwetter....den rest der woche soll es aber wieder bescheiden werden....



da konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen |rolleyes. Einfach nur schön, wenn die Sonne mal wieder etwas Wärme gibt. Zwei lütte Mefos fanden das Wetter auch optimal :g


----------



## andre23 (10. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

....na das ist doch wenigstens ein anfang....hier war am wochenende klubmeisterschaft....ohne eine einzige mefo.....


----------



## Harti (11. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

habe gerade auf fangster eine irrre Meldung über den Fang von 12 Mefos in Gilleleje gesehen "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]masser af fisk og børsteorm". |kopfkrat

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Bekomme schon ganz weiche Knie, da ich genau da ab übernächsten Samstag bin. Fliege? Ringelwurm? Kann ich leider nicht richtig deuten!;+

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Naturköderangeln auf Mefo aus? Kann mir da jemand Tipps geben?

Torsten



[/FONT]


----------



## MefoProf (11. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Leute,
> 
> habe gerade auf fangster eine irrre Meldung über den Fang von 12 Mefos in Gilleleje gesehen "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]masser af fisk og børsteorm". |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo,

du liegts richtig mit deiner Vermutung. Die Würmer schwärmen gerade zum Liebsspiel aus. Das kann am nächsten Sa aber schon wieder vorbei sein. 

Im Frühjahr treiben die Mefos [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]sich [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]gerne in Schwärmen an der Küste herum. Erwischt man so einen Schwarm, sind Massenfänge möglich. Das hat eigentlich nichts mit den Borstenwürmern zu tun. Wenn die Würmer los sind bietet es sich natürlich an mit diesen zu fischen, bzw diese zu imitieren. Zur Naturködermontage gabs vor kurzem erst nen Thread hier.Aansonsten tut es meist auch eine 08/15 Montage mit Spiro oder Wasserkugel. 

Borstenwurmimitate für die Fliegenrute gibt es mehr als genug. 

Dann mal viel Erfolg
[/FONT]


----------



## Harti (17. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

der Wetterbericht kündigt eine Kaltfront nach der anderen an.
Wie verhalten sich da die Mefos? Ich habe gelesen, dass die Fische darauf "allergisch" reagieren! Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps für die Meerforellenangelei bei diesen Verhältnissen geben! Wie sieht es mit Dorsch und Plattfisch in der Brandung aus?|kopfkrat

Bin ab Samstag in Gilleleje und für jeden Tipp dankbar!#6

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## LAC (19. März 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Torsten
es soll richtig kalt werden - so habe ich es gelesen bis 10 grad minus
Melde mich morgen  per pn.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Malte (2. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Keine Ahnung ob es wen interessiert, aber morgen gehts für mich nach Grenaa.
Aber nicht in den Urlaub...
|wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (2. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Wie lange denn?


----------



## Malte (2. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@MefoProf

Naja gut,
ich verlager mein Leben nach DK. Das wollt ich damit sagen


----------



## MefoProf (7. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Malte,

na dann herzlich willkommen im Klub :q . Es lässt sich auf jeden Fall gut leben hier in Dk, auch wenn einiges anders ist als zu Hause in Deutschland. 
Grenaa ist auch ne nette Ecke und bietet aus anglerischer Sicht gute Möglichkeiten.

Gruss von Fünen|wavey:


----------



## Malte (7. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja hier in der Ecke war ich schon øfters als Kind im Urlaub.

Hab schøne Platte und Hornis erwischt.

Gestern hab ich mir mal die netten Steilkuesten von Gjerilld Klint bis nach Fornæs Fyr angesehn.
Da geht bestimmt was auf Mefo.
Wenn meine Angelklotten hier oben sind werde ich berichten.

:m


----------



## Harti (13. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Stamtischler,

wir sind jetzt 2 Wochen wieder in der Heimat und haben unsere Eindrücke vom Øresund verarbeitet. Für uns war es der erste Urlaub auf Seeland und was soll ich euch sagen, wir waren begeistert. Bisher haben wir hauptsächlich die Westküste besucht und sind jetzt bei unserer Erkundungstour durch DK mal auf Seeland gelandet. Kann ich wirklich jedem nur empfehlen, auch diese Ecke mal kennen zu lernen. Landschaftlich sehr schön und touristisch sehr gut erschlossen, aber nicht komplett auf Kommerz ausgelegt, einfach nur sehr natürlich und angeln ist dort ein Vergnügen!:l

Die nordöstliche Küste (weiter sind wir nicht gekommen) ist gesäumt von super Mefoangelplätzen, Kutter zum Hochseeangeln gibt es überall und in der Brandung ist wohl alles möglich.|rolleyes

So viel Plattfisch wie die Woche, habe ich mein ganzes Leben nicht gefangen, ob Abends in der Brandung oder tagsüber im Hafen von Helsingør. Platte bis zum abwinken! Das Wetter war zwar nicht so toll, wir hatten von Schnee bis Sonne alles dabei, aber es war ein Erlebnis bei 5cm Neuschnee abends in der Brandung zu angeln. Auf die Idee würde ich hier wohl nicht kommen!

Die Mefos hatten sich recht rar gemacht. Wir haben nur eine einzige gefangen. Vielleicht lag es am kalten Wetter, aber wie gesagt die Platten waren der Hammer. Die größte in der Brandung hatte 45 cm und im Hafen 52 cm. 

@Georg
eine Woche ist einfach zu kurz! Sicher schaffen wir es das nächste Mal bei dir vorbei zu schauen!:g

@Andrè
wo bist du abgeblieben???;+

@Malte
wünsche dir alles Gute in DK und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!|wavey:

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## goeddoek (14. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Torsten #h

Kein Ding - nächstes Mal #h


----------



## Malte (18. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@Harti 

jau Danke, ich werde berichten, wenn es was zu berichten gibt


----------



## LAC (21. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ andre,
du meldest dich ja nicht - auch nicht auf meine pn. Ist schon einige wochen her - ich hoffe ja nicht das etwas passiert ist beim angeln.
Gruss Otto


----------



## LAC (25. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo, 
liegen die alle hier unterm tisch oder warum ist hier totenstille. Andre, was ist los - vier wochen nichts gehört, trotz pn.


----------



## goeddoek (25. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ooooch, Du - ich hab immer gewartet, dass Du den Anfang machst 

Im Ernst, wirklich sehr ruhig hier. Sind wohl alle Angeln.
A propos - wie siehts bei Euch im Moment aus?

Hier sind die Fische im Moment zickig. Hoffe, dass sich das ändert :m:q


----------



## LAC (26. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@goeddoek
bei uns sieht es gut aus - die heringe laufen wie am schnürchen und jetzt ist ja auch das volksfest in hvide sande - entschuldigung - das heringsfestival.
Als vor einigen tagen die lachssaison begann - kamen die dän. angler wie ein bienenschwarm zu den auen (skjern und varde). Wahnsinnig, was sie gelandet haben.
Sonst läuft alles beim alten, hatte eine truppe vom anglerboard aus hannover hier, waren rund um zufrieden - reichlich fische viel freude.
Grüsse otto


----------



## goeddoek (26. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Na, Otto - das hört man doch gerne #6

Meine Gäste haben bisher auch gut gefangen. Bloss ich komm zu selten und dann auch für zu kurze Zeit zum Angeln 

Hab heute die ersten Hornfiske gesichtet.Obwohl der Raps noch nicht in voller Blüte steht :q Na, ja - bis zum Hornfiskfestival in Kramnitse ist ja noch Zeit 

Morgen werd ich losgehen und 'ne schöne Meerforelle fangen 

Hilsen,

Georg


----------



## LAC (26. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej georg,
drücke dir die daumen betreffend der mefos.
Morgen will ich auch mal nach HS und noch einige heringe landen- kann sein, dass der hornfisch schon da ist - die frühen sind immer kapitale bis 1 m länge.
hilsen
Otto


----------



## Pinn (26. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @goeddoek
> bei uns sieht es gut aus - die heringe laufen wie am schnürchen und jetzt ist ja auch das volksfest in hvide sande - entschuldigung - das heringsfestival.
> Als vor einigen tagen die lachssaison begann - kamen die dän. angler wie ein bienenschwarm zu den auen (skjern und varde). Wahnsinnig, was sie gelandet haben.
> Sonst läuft alles beim alten, hatte eine truppe vom anglerboard aus hannover hier, waren rund um zufrieden - reichlich fische viel freude.
> Grüsse otto



Komme gerade zurück aus DK, eine Woche auf Lachse in der Skjern und Vorgod. Gefangen hab ich nix, aber einen gefangenen Lachs >100cm gesehen und mein Angelfreund hat den fotografiert. Die Fotos mailt er dem dänischen Angler, weil dieser keine eigene Kamera dabei hatte.

Was ich gesehen habe, macht mit Sorge. Durch Angler zermatschte Ufer! Viele Fiegenfischer in Wathosen, die ohne Rücksicht auf vorhandene Vegetation  am Ufer und im Wasser am Ufer entlantrampeln.

Das ist für mich Zirkus, ähnlich wie in Südschweden am Mörrum. Sowas brauch ich nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (26. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Werner,
dieses sehe ich genau so, jedoch darf man es nicht laut sagen, dann werden die fliegenfischer aber wild, da einige glauben, sie hätten die grösste achtung vor der natur.
Sicherlich sind einige dabei - die sich vernünftig verhalten - aber dieses, was du gesehen hast, sind deutliche spuren. Ich sehe täglich - wie gierig angler sein können. Da macht man sich schon gedanken.
Als ich auf der schnellstarsse 11 von Tarm nach Varde fuhr, habe ich gedacht ein unfall wäre an der Varde Au.  An der strasse standen hundert autos - alles fahrzeuge von anglern, 100 m weiter war ein parkplatz - das waren 100 m zuweit. Als ich zur au schaute sah ich nur noch Angler. Nach dem motto - egal, ohne rücksicht,  immer nur der erste sein

Schade, dass du keinen lachs gelandet hast - die fangstatistiken weisen zwar kapitale fische auf, jedoch muss man lange angeln - bis einer am haken hängt. Da ja reichlich angler ihr glück versuchen - sieht die fangstatistuk gut aus. 
Ich glaube sogar, dass die ersten tage beim öffnen der strecke, nur die vereinsmitglieder angeln dürfen und dann erst die gäste - jedenfalls habe ich dieses gelesen, welcher lachsfluss es war, kann ich nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## goeddoek (27. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Pinn #h

Schade, dass Du nichts gefangen hast. Na, ja - nächstes Mal klappt das schon #6


Das ist ja heftig, was Du da beschreibst |bigeyes |uhoh:
Nur leider an vielen Gewässern Gang und Gäbe. Einige sind wirklich mit dem D-Zug durch die Kinderstube und wohl auch durch die Schule gerauscht. Schade, schade 
Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, das die Vereine oder Pächter da nicht mehr drauf achten. Versauen sich doch letztendlich selbst das Geschäft.


----------



## Pinn (27. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Pinn #h
> Schade, dass Du nichts gefangen hast. Na, ja - nächstes Mal klappt das schon #6



Hi Goeddoek,
ich bin nicht sauer darüber, keinen Lachs gefangen zu haben. Meinen ersten Atlantik-Lachs werde ich eh zurücksetzen, egal wie groß der ist. Is'ne Macke von mir. |supergri



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das ist ja heftig, was Du da beschreibst |bigeyes |uhoh:
> Nur leider an vielen Gewässern Gang und Gäbe. Einige sind wirklich mit dem D-Zug durch die Kinderstube und wohl auch durch die Schule gerauscht. Schade, schade
> Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, das die Vereine oder Pächter da nicht mehr drauf achten. Versauen sich doch letztendlich selbst das Geschäft.



Habe Mitte Septemmber eine Unterkunft gebucht, aber da ist an der Skjern auch immer viel los (Saisonende).Schaun wir mal.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## goeddoek (27. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Pinn |wavey:

Das habe ich auch nicht so verstanden. Ist nur schade, wenn man sich - was weiß ich wie lange - auf den Urlaub freut und der ersehnte Fisch alles Mögliche macht; nur nicht anbeißen  :q

War bei meinem zweiten Besuch am Spey leider so. 14 Tage fleißig geangelt und - nichts 
Mich lenken dann traumhafte Landschaften und nette Einheimische auch nicht mehr so richtig ab :q

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Wumsel (30. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Weiss zufällig jemand wie das wetter die nächsten 2 wochen in HS wird??
Den blöden onlinewetter diensten kann man ja nicht trauen. 
Könnte gleich hochfahren, aber muss noch 3 tage warten. :-(

Lg aus Sachsen


----------



## Powerdonald (30. April 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

http://www.esmarch.dk/wetter/hvidesande/

Der passt meistens


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ alle
Das wetter ist momentan super ! Kann sich jedoch ändern - ich habe es nicht im griff.

Was macht denn unser andy? Mache mir sorgen - denn es sind schon wochen, wo er sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat.


----------



## goeddoek (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> Das wetter ist momentan super ! Kann sich jedoch ändern - ich habe es nicht im griff.
> 
> Was macht denn unser andy? Mache mir sorgen - denn es sind schon wochen, wo er sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat.




Jepp - das Wetter ist klasse. Haben gestern und heute bis neun Uhr Abends draussen gesessen.


----------



## LAC (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - das Wetter ist klasse. Haben gestern und heute bis neun Uhr Abends draussen gesessen.


 
Georg, 
ein super wetter für anfang mai und ich bin momentan nur draussen in der anlage am arbeiten - damit es schön wird. 
Trinken und essen auch druassen.
Was macht eigentlich unser stammtischbruder aus dem osten, d.h. kopenhagen - ist er verschwunden?
Gruss Otto


----------



## goeddoek (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich unser stammtischbruder aus dem osten, d.h. kopenhagen - ist er verschwunden?
> Gruss Otto



Moin Otto #h

Weiß ich auch nicht, mach mir so sachte aber auch Sorgen #c


----------



## Sarah S (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

_*Hallo ihr glücklichen Einheimischen!#h
Ihr habt es gut! Mein Herz schlägt auch für Dänemark :k! Muß immer an den letzten Urlaub denken! Danke Otto! Hoffe ihr hört bald wieder was von Andre. Ganz liebe Grüße Sarah
*_


----------



## LAC (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Sahara rot
Nicole, freue mich, dass eine frau mal unseren stammtisch besucht. Lange nicht tätig gewesen?! Willst wohl nochmal kommen :q - das wetter ist momentan super und ich werde es den fischen erzählen. 
Vor freude machen dann die honfische einen doppelten salto.
gruss otto


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo stammtischbrüder,
ich mache mir nun wirklich sorgen - wo andre geblieben ist. Da muss doch etwas passiert sein, kann mir einer mehr sagen?
Viele Grüsse 
Otto


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo stammtischbrüder,
wo ist denn nur der andre23 geblieben - nun mache ich mir wirklich sorgen.
Über 3000 postings und jetzt ist totenstille - da muss doch etwas passiert sein.
Bitte um antworten - auch per pn - wenn einer etwas genaues sagen kann.
Gruss otto


----------



## Sarah S (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

_*Hey Otto! Würde gerne wieder kommen! Wir werden uns bestimmt wieder sehen und zusammen im Hafen Würmer baden! Hast du nicht eine Telefonnummer oder Adresse von Andre? Kannst ihm doch mal schreiben! Mache mir auch Sorgen! Ganz liebe Grüße! *_


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Sara S
Nicole, ich habe keine anschrift und telefonnummer - jedoch habe ich vor zwei momaten mich angemeldet, dass ich in kopenhagen bin und ihn mal besuchen wollte - da warte ich bis heute noch auf antwort. 
Es kann sein, dass er es nicht mehr ertragen konnte unter den wilden Bordies hier, da er über 3000 postings hatte - dann wäre ich verrückt und würde nur noch angeln, anglen brüllen in der klappsmühle.
Schade, das er nicht mehr unter uns ist - aber es sind noch zig tausend andere hier, die alle gute infos geben oder auch mal eine rat suchen.
Gruss otto


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

An alle. 
so wie ich gelesen habe soll unser stammtischbruder andre23 umgezogen sein und probleme mit den telefon bzw. internetanschluss haben.
Es ist verrückt,  da existieren doch noch wohnungen wo man förmlich abgeschnitten ist von der welt und andere sitzen unterm busch oder im zug und sind mit der welt d.h. mit dem anglerboard verbunden.


----------



## Malte (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> An alle.
> so wie ich gelesen habe soll unser stammtischbruder andre23 umgezogen sein und probleme mit den telefon bzw. internetanschluss haben.
> Es ist verrückt, da existieren doch noch wohnungen wo man förmlich abgeschnitten ist von der welt und andere sitzen unterm busch oder im zug und sind mit der welt d.h. mit dem anglerboard verbunden.


Naja ich hab auch (noch) kein Internet, aber ich geh immer in der Biliothek rein, ist hier ja umsonst.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

sag mal ..... hat hier nicht jemand nen gebrauchten dänisch Sprachkurs so mit Buch/CD usw über ?
würd ja auch gern mal nen büschn lernen - aber hab eh nie Zeit mal für Volkshochschule o.ä. #d


----------



## Malte (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ich leider nicht mehr, die Buecher und die CD`s haben nun meine Eltern.


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ malte,
das mache ich auch, wenn ich unterwegs bin, da diese einrichtungen meistens umsonst sind. 
Wenn jedoch die wohnung verschlossen ist, dann geht es nicht. 

@ HD4ever,
werde mal schauen, ob ich mein altes schulheft noch finde. War ein intensivkursus - eine woche lang - jarplund sund hochschule / flensburg. War sehr preiswert mit übernachtung und verflegung - tolles haus und gute lehrkräfte.
Heute verstehe ich alles und keiner versteht mich - soll nicht an der sprache liegen. Eigenartig


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ja guck mal ...
ich werd schon mal irgendwo was auftreiben denke ich sonst ... #h


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej pige og drenge....


nun bin ich auch wieder hier....keine sorgen mir geht es bestens....war letzte zeit nur etwas stressig....umzug, arbeit, urlaub, angeln und vieles mehr....da ich noch kein i-net habe, habe ich mir erstmal mobilt bredbånd zugelegt....

ps: fisch gab es die letzten wochen auch jede menge....von ål bis sandart alles dabei....werde spæter mal einige fotos reinstelle....als kleine entschædigung fuer mein langes fernbleiben.....

skål sammen...


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Andre
Petri und schön das Du wieder da bist!!!!!


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej gerrit.....

war doch nicht wirklich weg....´ne zeit ohne privates i-net hat auch vorteile....:q:q:q....


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Auch richtig!

Mehr Zeit für Kindermachenüben.


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auch richtig!
> 
> Mehr Zeit für Kindermachenüben.




unter anderem:q:q:q....


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Andre
> Petri und schön das Du wieder da bist!!!!!




schøn das es mobiles breitband gibt.....ich kann jetzt live vom angelplatz berichten.....


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Andre,
freu mich, dass du nicht bei den fischen liegst, hatte mir schon sorgen gemacht.
So wie ich sehe, bist du ja wieder voll am ball, wenn ich die bilder sehe. Nun kannst du direkt vom angelplatz berichten. Dein mobiles gerät, wird dann langsam mit einer schuppenhaut überzogen und nach kurzer zeit, kann man es vom fisch nicht mehr unterscheiden.  Nicht dass du im dunkeln einen falschen griff machst und einen Fisch als tastatur benutzt und uns neuigkeiten vor ort posten willst 
Die postings kommen nicht an und ich mache mir wieder sorgen |supergri
Pn ist raus - wenn ich im botanischen garten in kopenhagen bin, klopfe ich an.
Gruss Otto


----------



## andre23 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

keine sorge otto....das ding funktioniert auch im botanischen garten...in dem so schøne karpfen drin sind.....ein ansitz dort wird aber sehr schwer|supergri|supergri...

du hast doch meine tel. nr. ,beim næchten mal einfach durchrufen.....oder ich schau mal bei dir vorbei#h


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> keine sorge otto....das ding funktioniert auch im botanischen garten...in dem so schøne karpfen drin sind.....ein ansitz dort wird aber sehr schwer|supergri|supergri...
> 
> Nicht nur karpfen - auch schildkröten.
> Tel.Nr. habe ich.
> Gruss Otto


----------



## andre23 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...

wie gesagt, waren wir gestern abend mal kurz auf horni los....1 std. mit fliege 2 stueck....danach 1 std. mit kystpilk 25 stueck...die unterschiede bei der køderauswahl sind schon enorm...mein freund fing mit geschlepten heringsstuecken in 2 std. 37...musste aber auch ca. 30 mitnehmen...

das wetter heute 10 grad und seit ca. 12 std dauerregen....zum glueck geht´s wieder aufwærts...mi./do. 25-27 grad....am wochenende geht´s auf aal....


----------



## Harti (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Er ist wahrhaftig in altbekannterweise wieder da!:vik:

Hej André, es war mit eines meiner schönsten Geburtstagsgeschenke gestern, dass ich gesehen habe das du wieder da bist. Wir haben uns wirklich große Sorgen gemacht!

Aber du bist ja schon wieder voll in deinem Element! Mach weiter so!

Aufgrund meines BWL Studiums habe ich mich leider etwas zurück ziehen müssen, verfolge aber wann immer es geht das AB.
Die erste Woche Juli werde ich auf Fünen nördlich Kerteminde auf der Halbinsel Hindsholm sein. Kennt sich jemand dort aus und kann mir ein paar Tipps für die Brandung und Meerforellenangelei geben? Haut mal rein in die Tasten!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Harti schrieb:


> Er ist wahrhaftig in altbekannterweise wieder da!:vik:
> 
> Hej André, es war mit eines meiner schönsten Geburtstagsgeschenke gestern, dass ich gesehen habe das du wieder da bist. Wir haben uns wirklich große Sorgen gemacht!
> 
> ...



hej torsten....

schøn von dir zu høren....nun bringt ihr mich ganz schøn in verlegenheit........tillykke med fødselsdag#h....

melde mich jetzt auch wieder øfter:q:q:q


----------



## andre23 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

mal´ne kleine schlange aus unseren seen.....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=p_PIEsSWNq8

....gestern abend gab´s ca. 20 recht kleine hornfische i tuborghavn....und morgen geht es dann wieder auf aal und zander...zander ist ab 0:00 wieder freigegeben....

kleine geschichte am rande....sollte ich am so. einen zander entnehmen, werde ich von meinen freunden nur noch frank hvam genannt....wer "klovn c&r in schweden kennt", weiss warum:q:q:q


----------



## BöhserZwerg (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Alter um vieviel Uhr hängst du im Internet ??? 0:20 krass#6#6#6


----------



## Borstenwurm (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

29 Aale?

Wo geht sowas den noch?#c

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Andre, 
29 aale ist ja gewaltig, dieses habe ich noch nicht erlebt, d.h. in meiner kindheit schon mal beim pöddern, als ich als kind  in cuxhaven/döse bei ebbe im elbstrom  auf aal mal mitgehen durfte, es war in den 50iger jahren, da hatte der einheimische fischer etwa diese menge auch gezogen - zwei durfte ich tragen. 
Selbst in meinen zeiten, wo ich mit der rute unterwegs war und der aalbestand noch optimal war, habe ich diese menge in flüsse sowie seen oder im meer (wo er ja weniger vorkommt) nicht landen können in einer nacht. Diese menge sehe ich nur noch in fischkisten.
Gratulation!  
Offenes wort - wo hast du sie gekauft? *lach 
Gruss otto


----------



## Malte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej,

kann mir irgendjemand sagen was "Schrumpfschlauch" auf dänisch heist oder wie der hier bezeichnet wird!  
Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "skrumpslange" |supergri


----------



## andre23 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej malte....

was ist ein schrumpfschlauch....wenn ich wuesste was es ist, kønnte ich evt. antworten....


----------



## Malte (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

jetzt sag nicht du weisst nicht was nen Schrumpfschlauch ist.
Das ist ein Kunststoffschlauch der sich bei Hitze zusammenzieht.


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> hej,
> 
> kann mir irgendjemand sagen was "Schrumpfschlauch" auf dänisch heist oder wie der hier bezeichnet wird!
> Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "skrumpslange" |supergri





Bist aber dicht dran, mit deiner Vermutung #6

> krympeslange


> http://heat-shrinkable-tubes.com/default.asp?lang=dk


Na, ein paar Loops fürs Fliegenfischen schweißen ?  :q


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Falls ihr heute noch einkaufen geht ....


... und 'ne Fliegenrute braucht, schaut doch mal im Laden vorbei, wo's all die ( ALDI ) guten Sachen gibt.

Habe mir heute die Out4Living Fliegenrute geleistet. Kostet 389 DKR kpl. mit Rute, Rolle (fertig bespult ) und Transportrohr .

Na, ja - der Rolle wollte ich keine 55 er Meerforelle zutrauen, ist eben Plastic. Aber die 6/7 er Rute wirft sich klasse #6 Auch mit der mitgelieferten Schnur.
Als Anfänger-Combo, Ersatz-Rute oder um Hornfiske zu ärgern ideal.  


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Malte (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej goeddoeck,
li præcis, will nen paar Loops schweissen. |supergri
Und mange tak


Ne neue Fliegenflitze brauch ich nicht mehr, hab mir die Opti Coast geholt :k


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> Hej goeddoeck,
> li præcis, will nen paar Loops schweissen. |supergri
> Und mange tak
> 
> ...




Opti Coast  |bigeyes |bigeyes


Das erwähnt der Kerl so nebenbei  Erzähl mal ? Zufrieden damit ?
Wurfweiten ?

Weißt doch, was man da alles wissen will   Schade, dass Grenaa zu weit weg ist |supergri


Achso, gern geschehen :m


----------



## andre23 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge...

feierabend....und jetzt geht´s ab an den see...aale ærgern....


----------



## andre23 (5. Juni 2008)

....so direkt zurueck...

heute waren es "nur" 13 sehr gute aale(ca. 600-1500g), und auch 3 schøne zander....grøsster 3,45 kg(die ersten in diesem jahr):vik:....alle 16 fische haben auf køfi gebissen, haben auch nur mit tobis geangelt.... eine wunderschøne neue "zanderstelle":k....auch wenn wir uns viel versaut haben....meisst zu frueh angehau´n...c&r ...wenn man fragt, bekommt man auch sehr gute tips....

fotos kommen auch noch, wie es gewohnt ist....war heute nicht der hinter der kamera....:q:q:q


----------



## andre23 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> 29 Aale?
> 
> Wo geht sowas den noch?#c
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm#h



hier bei uns....ohne berufsfischer und anglerinvation....seht es uns nach, wenn wir den see nicht bei dem namen nennen....


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Alle Achtung, Andre #6

Knæk og Bræk :m


----------



## Malte (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja was solls ich groß zur Opti Coast schreiben!?

Die Aktion ist nicht so steif hat aber genügend Power um die Schnur ins Baking zu befördern.
Der Kork könnte besser sein, denn da wahr gleich am Anfang schon ne kleine Macke drinn,so dass das den Kaufpreis um 500 dkr. geschmälert hat und da wo ich den Daumen drauf hab, ist der Kork schon nen bischen angerubbelt. Naja mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. :g

Mit der Auswahl der Schnüren ist sie glaube ich nen bischen wählerisch. Die Opti Stream in #7 passt aber gut zu der Rute.
Ich habe hier noch ne 7er Sinkschnur die zu meiner vorherigen Rute super gepasst hat, die wirft sich auf der Coast leider nicht so gut. Aber vllt. musst ich meinen Wurstil erstmal nen bischen umstellen.
Heute Nachmittag werde ich mal meine beiden Longbelly ausprobieren.

Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber mit der Rute super zufrieden.


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Na - denn zieh mal 'ne fette Multe raus :m

Bist Du beim Herbsttreffen vom LMF ? Ich würde die Opti gerne mal testwerfen.

Im Gegenzug könntest Du die Greys G-Tec oder Scierra Scandinavian Saltwater werfen.

Na ?


----------



## Malte (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja ich hoffe mal das ich da bin. Ich Versuche es einzurichten.

Kannst dann gerne Werfen, da hab ich kein Problem mit.


----------



## Malte (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na - denn zieh mal 'ne fette Multe raus :m


Apropo Multe

Hier sind sie jetzt eingetroffen, ich hoffe das wird was mit der neuen Rute.|rolleyes


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Jepp - bei uns tauchen die seit ca 4 Wochen sporadisch auf. Sind dann aber auch zwischendurch wieder verschwunden.

Hatte vor einiger Zeit beim Hornhecht angeln Kontakt - alter Schwede |bigeyes
Sowas habe ich an der Fliegenrute noch nicht erlebt, die gehen ganz schön los, die "Zicken" :vik:


----------



## Malte (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ich hoffe ja auch das ich demnächst mal eine erwische, aber meine Krebschenfliege hab die nicht intressiert.
Ist die Durschnittsgröße von 50-60cm normal?
Da waren richtige Klopper dabei, die ich locker auf 70cm geschätzt hab.
Morgen wird nochmal angegriffen. Ich hoffe es klappt und meine Rute kann ihr können beweisen.


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Malte #h

Ja, die haben ziemlich Größen #6 Mit der Krebsfliege würde ich das auch nicht versuchen. Teste mal "den grønne Hævner" oder Ähnliches - Hauptsache grün und buschig |supergri


----------



## Malte (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Oliv grünes Marabou hab ich heute ausprobiert, aber nix mit Multe.

Naja mal sehn was morgen geht.

Vllt. fahr ich in den Hafen und probiere es da. 
Ich hab hier noch nen halben Kopfsalat im Kühlschrank :m


----------



## andre23 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

.......


----------



## andre23 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...ihr macht hoffentlich weiter....aber ohne mich momentan....wir sehen bzw.høren uns irgendwann....zuviel ist genug....

hilsen andré


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ andre23
André deine worte sind so abstrakt - was ist denn los?


----------



## goeddoek (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Andre


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren - was hat Dich verärgert |kopfkrat

Wär schade, auf Dich zu verzichten :m


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Harti (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej André mein Freund,

es ist wirklich schade und der Stammtisch um einiges ärmer wenn du dich hier zurückziehst.:c Du hast den Stammtisch ins Leben gerufen, super moderiert und tolle Berichte abgeliefert. #6

OK, du wirst deine Gründe haben, aber ich hoffe der Stammtisch ist nicht Schuld an deiner Entscheidung. Ich habe gelesen, dass du auch den AB Klönschnack "farvel" sagen willst. Was ist los nach über 3.000 Postings?;+

Ich hoffe das dieses Forum jetzt nicht einschläft und werde meinen Anteil dazu leisten. Sicher werden Georg, Otto, Malte und all die anderen Stammtischler ebenfalls dazu beitragen das es hier weiter geht.

Also dann, 
Prost#g

Torsten


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Prost #gTorsten - trinken wir auf André, dass er uns nicht verloren geht.

Gruss Otto


----------



## Malte (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Klar geht das weiter hier.
Aber Andre wird sein Gründe haben und das sollte man akzeptieren.

Wenn ich den mal wieder was ordentliches fangen sollte kommt auch ein Bericht. |uhoh:
Das einzige was im Moment geht sind "fjæsinger" |evil:, sowohl bei mir mit der Fliege als auch bei anderen mit dem Blinker oder Wurm. 3-4 Stück in der Stunde sind normal.
Naja was solls, kämpfen tun sie ganz ordentlich |supergri und flot sehen sie ja auch aus.

Skål Jungs :#2:


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Malte
wir machen weiter, jedoch kann ich nur über den südlichen bereich (westküste) in dänemark etwas posten, die gegend um esbjerg - hvide sande. Wobei ich die neusten fischuntersuchungen (fjord/fluss/see) vorliegen habe, d.h. ich kann sagen welche fische wo in dänemark vorkommen. 
Skål     #g


----------



## Harti (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

toll, dass ihr weiter dabei seid! Aber Andé wird ganz sicher mit seinen Erfahrungen und Berichten von Sjælland fehlen.

@ malte
klär mich mal bitte auf, was sind "fjæsinger"? ;+

@ otto
Dein Wissen um die Fische und deine Tipps für die Westküste sind wirklich wertvoll und solltest du auch weiterhin zum Besten geben! 
Sag mal Otto, die Forellenstrecke (siehe HV Tröt) kommt mir ziemlich bekannt vor! Habt ihr die jetzt leergefischt? Super Fangergebnis!#6

@ all
Wer kennt sich im nordöstlichen Bereich von Fyn (Fyns Hoved) aus? Ich fahre Anfang Juli dort hin um diese Gegend auch einmal kennen zu lernen. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Malte (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@harti
Fjæsinger sind Petermänchen


@ otto
Was machen die Wolfbarsch an der Ostküste?


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Torsten,
waren wir nicht auch dort, ich glaube ich habe dir die strecke gezeigt. Wir haben zwei mal dort geangelt, jedesmal etwa 2 Stunden, das erste mal haben wir zwanzig eingesackt und das zweite mal 15 stück. Geangelt haben wir zum teil mit fliege und wobbler und was man an so alles am haken hängen kann. Ich bremse mich ja immer, - sonst wäre sie leer - deshalb nur immer zwei stunden. Hat aber auch alles gepasst - wetter und überall sah man die fische steigen - nicht lange, deshalb das ergebnis.

@ malte
die petermännchen liegen ja still im sand bzw. auf grund, sehen toll aus und können bitzschnell den köder schnappen - aber auch zustechen. Zum glück ist in dänemark kaum das kleine peterännchen anzutreffen - das ist auch gut so, denn das ist das gefährlichste gifttier in europa und das grosse, was hier vorkommt, hat ja auch mehr fleisch und ist ein ausgezeichneter speisefisch.
Ich habe die bekanntschaft mal mit dem kleinen gemacht beim tauchen - war der hammer, merke nach zwanzig jahren noch im finger beim bewegen, das sich das gewebe total zersetzt hat und vernarbt ist - und ich bewege ihn viel.:q

Nachsatz:
Betreffend der wolfsbarsche hier an der westküste - sie werden vereinzelt gelandet - an der ostküste kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

gruss otto


----------



## Malte (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Oh hab ich Ostkyste geschrieben, ich meine natürlich Westkyste|rolleyes

Naja, dass die Petermänchen still im Sand liegen hab ich auch geglaubt, aber vorhin hab ich wieder 2 auf flachlaufende Fliege erwischt.
Und ob es nun das große oder kleine ist, ist mir auch wurscht, die werden mit ner Zange vom Haken gelöst und weiter gehts.


----------



## LAC (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> Oh hab ich Ostkyste geschrieben, ich meine natürlich Westkyste|rolleyes
> 
> Naja, dass die Petermänchen still im Sand liegen hab ich auch geglaubt, aber vorhin hab ich wieder 2 auf flachlaufende Fliege erwischt.
> Und ob es nun das große oder kleine ist, ist mir auch wurscht, die werden mit ner Zange vom Haken gelöst und weiter gehts.


 




Malte, 
richtig mit der zange, egal welches petermännchen - vorsicht ist geboten. Hau sie raus - sie schmecken ja vorzüglich.
Es sind bodenlebende fische, wobei sie jedoch auch im freiwasser schwimmen. In den jungen jahren, ziehen sie die uferzonen vor - jedoch können sie blitzartig schwimmen und jagen bis zur oberfläche und die beute überlisten.
Es ist wie beim knurrhahn - er ist auch ein bodenfisch - kann jedoch schneller schwimmen als eine makrele - wenn er ein angriff macht.

Muss toll sein eine petermännchen mit der fliege zu überlisten - das vorkommen ist leider hier an der westkyste sehr mager.

Der wolfsbarsch kommt hier vor, jedoch muss man ihn gezielt beangeln - die ich gefangen habe, waren alles zufälle - da ich nicht gezielt auf wolfsbarsch hier gehe. Ich gehe zwar oft angeln, jedoch nur immer 2-3 std als ausgleich und da muss es fluppen. 
Ich habe zwar schon reichlich wolfsbarsche landen können in anderen ländern jedoch nicht in dänemark. 

Hilsen fra Otto


----------



## Harti (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

@otto
ja, wir waren dort. Eine wirklich schöne Strecke, wir haben auch gefangen, aber diese Ausbeute ist schon aussergewöhnlich! #6 Respekt!
Hoffentlich habt ihr welche unter Wasser gelassen, denn ich werde versuchen im Herbst nochmal Richtung Westküste aufzubrechen. Auch wenn ich mich jetzt in allen möglichen Gegenden Dänemarks aufhalte um diese kennen zu lernen, werde ich der Westküste treu bleiben! #h

@malte
vielen Dank für die Übersetzung! Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Kontakt mit dem Petermänchen. Ist vielleicht auch besser so und ich wusste auch nicht das verschiedene Arten in unseren Breitengraden vorkommen.

Sagt mal, wie behandelt ihr diesen Fisch oder besser gesagt wie bereitet man diesen zum Verzehr vor, wenn der doch so giftig ist? Ich habe da wirklich meine Bedenken, auch wenn in der Literatur der vorzügliche Geschmack erwähnt wird. |kopfkrat

Zu meiner Frage nach Fyns Hoved gab es leider keine Meldungen und ich bin wohl gezwungen meine eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen. In einer Woche geht es los und ich werde dann hier berichten. |bla:

Also bis dahin
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Malte (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Harti 

Ich nehm die nicht mit. Hab mal versucht eins zu filitieren, war mir dann aber zu doof immer aufzupassen wo man hinfasst.

Ich löse die mit ner Zange vom Haken und gut ist.

Ach ja, ich hab gestern ne 42er Mefo erwischt
die ich erst für ne Refo gehalten hab, da sie überall Punkte auf Rücken-, Fett- und Schwanzflosse hatte.


----------



## Harti (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

Samstag geht es endlich los nach Hindsholm.#h 

Sagt mal, wie sieht es mit den Mefofängen aktuell aus? Ist bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen schon "Nachtangeln" angesagt oder geht auch noch was am späten Abend?:g

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Malte (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Harti 
nach dann viel Spaß

Zu den Mefofängen
Gestern Morgen gabs eine untermaßige, einen Nachläufer und ein wahnsinns Biss den ich nicht verwertet hab.

Im allgemeinen würde ich sagen das die Dämmerung ganz ordentlich läuft.

Wenn ich in letzter Zeit Kontakt hatte, dann in der Zeit um und nach Sonnenuntergang bzw. Aufgang. 
Abends von ca. 21.30h bis 0.00h, danach kam nix mehr.
Oder morgens in de Zeit von ca. 4.00h bis 7.30h.


----------



## MefoProf (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin,

ich war zwar schon seit vielen Wochen nicht mehr los, aber nachmeinen Erfahrungen aus den letzten Jahren kann ich nur sagen, dass der späte Abend im Sommer immer ne gute Zeit ist. Früh morgens ist meines Erachtens aber noch besser, aber das ist dann wirklich sehr früh.
 #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Guten Morgen DK-Fans,
hab da mal paar Infos zu der Insel Aero.Kennt sich dort jemand aus und kann mir sagen wie es dort mit ner Bootsvermietung, Angelladen, Bed&Breakfast o.ä.  aussieht (außer Novosol usw.).Würde gerne dort mal ne Woche Urlaub machen, habe von Kollegen gehört das dort Meeresangler gut aufgehoben sind.Ich weiss das die Insel mit einer Fähre von Mommark zu erreichen ist, fährt diese auch ganzjährig?????
Ich bin seit Jahren auf Als unterwegs und möchte nun auch mal was anderes probieren.Also wer Infos hat bitte fleißig schreiben.
Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## LAC (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Matze,
schöne kleine insel hast du dir ausgesucht, dieses kann ich nur sagen. Das kleine städtchen auf der insel ist förmlich ein museum und sehenswert. Im sommer wird die insel gerne aufgesucht, im winter wird es sehr still dort. Mehrmals täglich fahren schiffe zur insel. Zur information: jede dänische insel wird täglich von staatlichen fähren angefahren, sonst sind die einheimischen abgeschnitten von der welt. Betreffend der angelei kann ich nichts sagen.
Viele grüße


----------



## inchi-69 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen DK-Fans,
> hab da mal paar Infos zu der Insel Aero.Kennt sich dort jemand aus und kann mir sagen wie es dort mit ner Bootsvermietung, Angelladen, Bed&Breakfast o.ä.  aussieht (außer Novosol usw.).Würde gerne dort mal ne Woche Urlaub machen, habe von Kollegen gehört das dort Meeresangler gut aufgehoben sind.Ich weiss das die Insel mit einer Fähre von Mommark zu erreichen ist, fährt diese auch ganzjährig?????
> Ich bin seit Jahren auf Als unterwegs und möchte nun auch mal was anderes probieren.Also wer Infos hat bitte fleißig schreiben.
> Viele Grüße
> Matze


Hallo matze2004 und natürlich auch an alle  anderen.

Ich habe gerade in deinem Beitrag gelesen das du die letzten Jahre Als unsicher gemacht hast.
Ich fahre am 9. Aug. wieder für 14 Tage nach Skovmose und wir wollen eventuell nächste Ostern auch nochmal eine Woche hin,hast du als Insider nicht  ein paar Tipps für mich.

Ich nehme mein Boot mit und wollte eigentlich,wie im letzten Jahr und im April,  auf Dorsch und Butt gehen doch leider haben sich die Stellen aus dem altbekannten Angelführer Als schon soweit rumgesprochen das da nicht mehr viel übrig zu sein scheint.

Desweiteren gehe ich auch gerne mal an den Forellenteich aber leider kenne ich nur den einen der direkt an der B8 liegt, kennst du in der Nähe vielleicht einen anderen?

Danke im Voraus


Sascha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ sascha

Moin Moin, ja klar ich kenne mich dort gut aus aber die GPS Daten aus den Angelführern......naja.

Also was für ein Boot hast denn? Zur Zeit ist es wirklich schwierig im kleinen Belt was ordentliches zu fangen (Dorsch).Plattfische und Hornis sind z.Zt. jedoch überall gegenwärtig.Ich selber war gestern los mitn Boot vor Süd Aero und habe dort dicke Brummer um 70cm gefangen.Von Skovmose,falls du dort irgentwo Slippen wolltest sind es bestimmt 15-20 km bis dorthin,mit ner kleinen Jolle wird das schwierig wenn der Wind mal unerwartet zunimmt.Gammel Poel ist eigentlich auch immer für ein fisch gut aber du musst zur Zeit seeeeeeehhhrrrr viel Geduld haben mit dem Dorsch und suchen suchen suchen.Ich empfehle dir so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig zu angeln.Ich fische grundsätzlich mit einer Rute mit einem WG 40-100gr. und Jigs oder Gummifische von 35-50gr.Fängige Farben sind japanrot,orange mit schwarzen Glitter und dunkelgrün mit glitter.
Es gibt noch einen Put & Take See wenn du Richtung Nordborg fährst,ich glaube der heisst Egon Mölle oder so.

Das war es ersma
Gruß
Matze


----------



## inchi-69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Danke Matze!

Ich hatte eigentlich wieder vor am Gammel Poel zu slippen ist zwar etwas abenteuerlich aber dafür günstig und zur Tonne ist es auch nicht so weit.
Mein Boot ist knapp 5m lang aber nur gut 1,4m breit und hat 25 PS also 20 km möchte ich damit nicht unbedingt fahren.

Naja wir werden es ja sehen sind ja noch leider gute 4 Wochen bis es los geht.

Also ich melde mich wieder mit meinem Fangbericht und eventuell auch ein paar Fotos schaun mer mal (wie Franz sagen würde).


Grüße


Sascha


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Invasion der freundlichen Art  :q

> http://www.berlingske.dk/article/20080713/danmark/807130311/


----------



## Malte (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Bist du jetzt auch Landwirt und Rosenzüchter? 

Dänemark das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten :q


----------



## goeddoek (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Nee, Malte - das bin ich nicht. Aber da wir hier einen großen Garten haben, kann ich meinen Namen ( Georg - der Ackerbauer ) hier richtig ausleben.

Hätte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht gedacht, das mir das Spaß macht  :q

Ein Nachbar hat übrigens Bienen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich nicht ......   :q


----------



## skippi (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ich weiß ja net so genau,was Du dir so vorgestellt hast was " unter  Stammtisch " so alles rein soll an Themen. Aber wenn ich mir so vorstelle ich hätte bei mir ums Eck in Aabenraa so nen Stammtisch würde bei mir gleich ne Frage über gemeinsames angeln kommen. Also ich frage mal hier drauf los : : : Ich komme aus Rheinland Pfalz über Friedberg Hessen nach Rödekro Dänemark.Ich wohne hier seit einem knappen Jahr und ziehe jetzt um nach Varnaes ca. einen guten Kilometer von der Varnaes Bucht entfernt mit Sack und Pack , 18 Angeln und Rollen,einem 3,33 m Schlauchboot mit 5 PS 4 Takt Außenborder.
Ich suche Leute hier aus der Umgebung von Aabenraa mit denen man zusammen angeln gehen kann , gehen auch in der Watthose zum Salzforelli und Horny , na ja , einfach was unternehmen auch beim grillen und räuchern mit lecker Aquavit und Krombacher ( Deutschlands bestes Bier !!! )
Ja , kann ich die Fragen hier im AB Dabmark Stammtisch stellen ????#h


----------



## goeddoek (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



skippi schrieb:


> Ja , kann ich die Fragen hier im AB Dabmark Stammtisch stellen ????#h



Das hast Du ja schon. Und wie das bei einem dänischen Stammtisch so ist, werden jetzt - aufgrund deiner Fragen - ein paar bärbeißige Wikingernachfahren auf Dich losgehen :q:q:q:q

Im Ernst - wieso solltest Du die Frage nicht stellen dürfen. Wir beide wohnen ja leider etwas auseinander. Ansonsten habe ich im Interesse, mit Jemandem angeln zu gehen #h


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ skippi
wenn du in der gegend  (nordsee/ringköbing fjord) mit sack und pack wohnen würdest, würde ich gerne mal mit dir angeln gehen, solltest du mal hier landen - mache ich es möglich. Es sind nur etwa 100 km entfernt.
Sicherlich wirst du einen finden - wünsche es dir.


----------



## skippi (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Na Ja , schaun wir mal


----------



## andre23 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej otto, goerg...

habe nun erstmal urlaub und wuerde den ein oder anderen doch besuchen...men...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xydh-wTo4MU


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej otto, goerg...
> 
> habe nun erstmal urlaub und wuerde den ein oder anderen doch besuchen...men...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xydh-wTo4MU


 

@ Andre, 
solltest du an der westküste mal auftauchen, schau mal rein, würde mich freuen, jedoch vorher einen Termin ausmachen, da sich bei mir etwas anbahnt in der nächsten 3 wochen, d.h. ich muss nach deutschland sowie mit den flieger nach spanien und bin für 4-5  tage nicht anwesend.
Gruß Otto


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ alle
habe gerade eine nachricht erhalten, dass die makrelen jetzt in hvide sande an der mole sind, werde morgen mal mit bordie jürgen (j.breithardt) etwas angeln - berichte dann mal kurz.


----------



## prinz1980 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@otto
kannst auch lang berichten, und mit ganz vielen fotos


----------



## Leo08 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hi Leute,
fahre anfang September nach Odder in die Arhus Bucht.
Wie sieht's dort mit Platte aus und geht in der Dämmerung schon was auf Meefo ?
Freue mich auf Antworten.
Gruß Leo


----------



## LAC (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> @otto
> kannst auch lang berichten, und mit ganz vielen fotos


 
@ Ronny, ich habe abgebrochen und mir einen kaffee getrunken, habe keine gelandet, jedoch hatte jürgen drei,vier bisse gehabt. Vereinzelt wurden welche gelandet.
Das wetter war nicht gut, d.h. der wind und es war ebbe. Ausserdem ware es ein kindergarten - in reih und glied haben sie dort gestanden und ständig haben sie über meine angel geworfen.
Gruss otto


----------



## Malte (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Sagt mal geht bei euch auch die Welt unter?
Das gießt hier in einer Tour!
|uhoh:


----------



## MefoProf (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> Sagt mal geht bei euch auch die Welt unter?
> Das gießt hier in einer Tour!
> |uhoh:



Nee noch nicht. Kommt dann ja wahrscheinlich heute Nacht. Gestern sind wir hier auf Fünen auch oredentlich nass geworden.


----------



## goeddoek (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Beklagt Euch nicht, Jungs #h

Wir hatten gestern Nacht seit Langem endlich mal wieder Regen. Ist fast alles vertrocknet hier :c

Dafür haben wir nun nach langem, starken Ostwind, langen, zu starken Westwind |rolleyes

Was soll's - wird schon wieder |supergri


----------



## Malte (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja klar Regen ist schön nach den doch recht trockenen Wochen, aber gleich so viel!

Laut Radio waren es heute schon 95mm/qm!


----------



## MefoProf (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo,

beklagt sich ja auch keiner |supergri. Hatten ja nun wirklich einen ganz passablen Sommer. Ein bisschen mehr Regen hätte ich mir allerdings auch gewünscht. Hier sah es teilweise auch aus wie in Südeuropa. Inzwischen ist der Rasen aber wieder grün und meine Rinder haben auch wieder etwas zu fressen.
Das leidige Problem mit dem Westwind kenne ich zur genüge.|rolleyes Sollte ich nochmal umziehen, dann auf jeden Fall an die Ostküste. Da hat man einfach mehr Angeltage.
|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo zunächst einmal,
wir sind mit den "Kindern" und unseren zwei Hunden vom 23.-31.08 in Spodsberg. Kann ich da zu der Zeit mit Dorschen und Platten rechnen? Boot habe ich bei IBI gemietet. Hoffe dass ich ein paar mal rauskomme. Stimmt das mit den Makrelen, oder sind die nur auf der Nordseeseite?


----------



## rutic (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hallo zunächst einmal,
> wir sind mit den "Kindern" und unseren zwei Hunden vom 23.-31.08 in Spodsberg. Kann ich da zu der Zeit mit Dorschen und Platten rechnen? Boot habe ich bei IBI gemietet. Hoffe dass ich ein paar mal rauskomme. Stimmt das mit den Makrelen, oder sind die nur auf der Nordseeseite?


 

Zur Trüffelsuche sollen sich Schweine eigentlich gut eignen .
Bei Markrelen in der Ostsee bin ich überfragt.#c


----------



## Ossipeter (4. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



rutic schrieb:


> Zur Trüffelsuche sollen sich Schweine eigentlich gut eignen .
> Bei Markrelen in der Ostsee bin ich überfragt.#c



Wieso antwortest du überhaupt;+


----------



## andre23 (5. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge und ossi....melde mich auch mal kurz zu wort....

makrelen gibt/gab es die letzten tage/wochen im ueberfluss (øresund)....wie es weiter suedlich aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen....dazu kommt der nicht gerade vorteilhafte wetterumschwung von ueber 30 grad auf 15-17 grad....und von sonne in regen (hier dauerregen!!!)....und die tage soll es nicht besser werden max. 20 grad und regen die næchsten 5-7 tage...aber platte und aal beissen....dorsch habe ich die letzten 3 wochen leider keinen bekommen, war auch nicht wirklich drauf aus....wenn das wetter so bleiben sollte, versuche es auf aal, es lohnt sich...es sind ja aber bis zu deinem urlaub noch 3 wochen, da kann noch viel passieren.....


----------



## andre23 (5. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



rutic schrieb:


> Zur Trüffelsuche sollen sich Schweine eigentlich gut eignen .
> Bei Markrelen in der Ostsee bin ich überfragt.#c




schweine in der ostsee, und die finden auch noch das weisse gold...hehe#6


----------



## andre23 (5. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ps: pilze gibt es nun auch im ueberfluss....


----------



## Ossipeter (5. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo andre23,
danke für deine Tipps. Welchen Wetterbericht empfiehlst du? Segelwetterbericht Ostsee, oder Wetteronline.de.


----------



## Malte (5. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich empfehle http://www.dmi.dk/eng/index/forecasts.htm


----------



## Malte (9. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej, 

ich konnte am 08.08.08 meine ersten Makrelen mit der Spinnrute überlisten.
Aber nein, nicht von der Mole in Grenaa, an einer ganz geheimen Geheimstelle mit tiefem Wasser dicht unter Land.:q

Aber wie die Biester an ner leichten 5-25gr Rute abgehn ist einfach nur Klasse.
Quasi Rumble on the Beach 

Die beiden sind ca. 40cm, eine von geschätzen 50cm ist in letzter Sekunde noch entkommen. 
Hatte sie schon in der Hand. |uhoh:

Dazu noch 2 Austeiger und ne kleine die weiter schwimmt.

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/8431/forummakrelenoh9.jpg


----------



## LAC (9. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Malte
super gratulation - es sind schön kleine kraftpakete. Bei uns ist momentan keine makrelenzeit - es regnet und er wind kommt auch noch von der falsche richtung.
Habe zwei forellen verhaftet als ausgleich.
Gruss otto


----------



## prinz1980 (9. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@otto
meinst du 2 mefos, wenn ja, dann ein ganz dickes petri heil von mir


----------



## MefoProf (9. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Mensch Malte, das ist ja ein Knaller! #6

Ich warte immer noch auf meine erste Ostseemakrele. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch dieses Jahr.

Gruss von Fünen


----------



## Malte (9. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Heute werde ich da noch mal hinfahren. Mal sehn ob es nur Zufall war.
Kann man denn sagen, wo man einmal welche erwischt hat sind die dort öfter anzutreffen?


----------



## BSZocher (9. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Malte schrieb:


> Heute werde ich da noch mal hinfahren. Mal sehn ob es nur Zufall war.
> Kann man denn sagen, wo man einmal welche erwischt hat sind die dort öfter anzutreffen?



Klares:  JA!!

Da wo ich welche letztes Jahr welche hatte waren sie dieses Jahr auch wieder. Aber erst jetzt in der letzten Woche waren es dann auch mal 3-4 von den 40-45cm Fischen gleichzeitig :m

Ansonsten war in den Wochen davor recht schwer. 2 -5 sm vor der Küste waren 21 Grad Wassertemp. 

Fischen vor Grenaa war dieses Jahr leider nicht wegen defektem Bootsmotor. Nächstes Jahr :vik:

P.S.: Köhler und Polack liefen am Donnerstag ganz gut. Größen zwischen 35 und 60 cm! #6


----------



## Malte (11. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Gestern hat ich ne Makrele von der Mole aus an der Fliegenrute drann.
Der schiere Wahnsinn. 
Leider schwam sie um nen großen Stein herum, so dass sich die Schur festklemmte und das Vorfach brach :c


----------



## LAC (11. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ Malte
Schade dass du sie nicht landen konntest - jedoch den drill ja erlebt hast - ist das nicht der hammer - einmalig.
Man kann dieses auch schon mit einer leichten spinnrute erleben - jedoch ohne tannenbaum voll haken.
Ich habe gestern mit mit einem bordie getroffen um 20.00 uhr und noch einige hornhechte gezogen - jedoch musste man weitwürfe machen um noch grosse zu bekommen, wobei im uferbereich auf der fjordseite in hvide sande nur schnürsenkel gelandet wurden.
Gruss Oto


----------



## Ossipeter (11. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Danke Malte für deinen Tipp.
Glückwunsch zu deinen Minitunes!


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge, 

nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu wort...waren heute abend von 19:00-00:00 mit unserem boot auf unserem lieblingssee unterwegs...

2 std. geschleppt...ausbeute 3 hechte 2,2/3,8 und 6,3 kg

4 zander 3 kinder bis 0,9 kg (geschætzt) aber mein freund hat mit 5,1 kg den vogel und sein persønlichen rekord abgeschossen

von 21:15 dann vor der insel auf aal angesessen...zusammen 16 verhaftet (alle zwischen 60-80 cm) und 2 karpfen abgerissen...geschætzt auf 9-12 kg...die waren im kraut einfach nicht zu halten...

war endlich mal wieder ein schøner abend ohne regen....


----------



## andre23 (29. August 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ps...die schildkroeten werden hier ja bald zur plage....


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Bitte um Hilfe,
 Hallo und Petri nach DK.
Bräuchte bitte eine Übersetzung von diesem:

Zink-trykstobt ( schräger Strich durchs o) gear
und 
Zink-belagt trykstobt gear

Stammt aus dem dänischen Shimano Katalog 2008.
Danke im Voraus und allzeit gute Fänge
Gruß A.


----------



## Costas (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hi

Zink trykstøbt = mit Zink-Druck gegossen
Zink belagt trykstøbt = verzinkte Oberfläche

Welche Seite ist's im Katalog?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

danke für die Antwort, 
Seite 16/17 Seido und Nexave und 32/33 Biomaster
Danke 
Gruß A.


----------



## uwe103 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Freunde #h

nach längerer Abstinenz und frisch operiert melde ich mich (dank vieler Zeit) hier auch wieder zu Wort.

Scheint ja viel passiert zu sein hier während meiner Abwesenheit. Werde nun aber wieder regelmäßig hier vorbeischauen 

@Andre23

wenn ich die Info über Aal- und Karpfenfänge lese, muss ich mir wohl doch überlegen, im kommenden Jahr mal wieder Richtung Sjælland zu fahren (vorausgesetzt Du sagst mir dann, wo ich auf die Biester ansitzen kann).


----------



## andre23 (1. November 2008)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

uwe, das aal und karpfen jahr ist leider vorbei, aber wenn du gewillt bist, werden wir dich sicher mitnehmen und dir die stellen zeigen...alles in 2009 und ueber PN...

ps: der øresund und seine å´en sind momentan einfach sahne...


----------



## Malte (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Go' aften AB. :m

_Hvem kan hjælpe mig_?

Ich lese grad das Buch "Havørred på kysten I" und mir ist jetzt öfter ein Begriff aufgefallen dessen deutsche Bedeutung ich einfach nicht finde. 


Es handelt sich um das Wort "labre". Wie auf den "labre larver" Haribo Tüten. 
Und genau in dem Zusammenhang brauch ich es.

"De små labre larver"


----------



## andre23 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej malte....kigger på denne her...http://www.nordjyske.dk/livsstil/husoghave/spoerg-gartneren.aspx?ctrl=10&data=187,2854556,5,3

dann weisst du worum er sich dreht ....


----------



## Malte (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej andre, irgendwie bin ich genauso schlau wie vorher |kopfkrat

Denn was "labre" bedeutet, dass weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## goeddoek (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Malte |wavey:

In diesem Fall bedeutet das etwas soviel wie "steiler Zahn"  :q

Ursprünglich wurde das im Bezug auf hübsche Mädels benutzt, hier steht es einfach für "giftige fluer"


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Malte,

hab gerade mal ins Wörterbuch (Politikens NuDansk, also dansk-dansk) geschaut. 

So etwas altmodisches gibt es tatsächlich noch und kann manchmal sogar ganz nützlich sein :q.

Dort steht unter labre (Stammform ist laber): som ser godt ud, tiltrækkende, flot, lækker. Davon darst du dir jetzt eine Bedeutung aussuchen :q

Wird wie Georg schon schrieb, auch für attraktive Mädels verwenndet. 

Schlußendlich kann auch der Wind laber sein, was dann so viel wie schlapper Wind bedeutet. Ob diese bedeutung des Wortes auch auch noch in weiteren Bereichen Anwendung findet, steht nicht da |rolleyes

Hoffe du bist jetzt ein wenig schlauer als vorher#h


----------



## Malte (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja das hat mir geholfen, ich war mir einfach nicht sicher ob "laber" die Stammform ist, und "labre" für plural verwendet wird.

Tusind tak


----------



## Harti (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Leute,

man ist das ruhig geworden hier am Stammtisch!|kopfkrat

Nach längerer Abstinenz möchte ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Mein BWL Studium ist momentan unterbrochen, da einige das Handtuch geschmissen haben und jetzt die Mindestteilnehmeranzahl nicht mehr erreicht wird. :q:q:q Kommt mir persönlich recht entgegen, wo doch die Angelsaison jetzt wieder beginnt.#6

Sagt mal, kennt sich jemand am Kolding Fjord aus? Ich habe vor, für Ende März mal eine Woche nach Agtrup Vig zu fahren und will dort die Mefos ärgern oder es in der Brandung zu versuchen. 

Haut mal in die Tasten, wenn ihr Infos zu der Ecke habt!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Malte (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Harti,
kannst du dänisch?

Ich habe hier 7 Seiten über den Koldingfjord aus der December/Januar Ausgabe von Fiske Feber 




Ach ja, ich war heute morgen mal eben los eine rausnehmen. :q


----------



## MefoProf (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Schönes Ding #6. Hier tut sich an der Küste leider noch überhaupt gar nix.:c Nicht einmal Grönländer findet man hier zur Zeit.

hilsen fra fyn


----------



## Malte (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Danke

Die Maße waren 60cm und 2,2kg, gebissen hat sie auf Tobisfliege.
Einen untermaßigen Grönländer hatte ich vorher auch noch.
Mal gucken was die nächsten Tage bringen. |rolleyes


----------



## Harti (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Malte,

#r, toller Fisch! Einen solchen Jahresauftakt würde ich mir auch wünschen.

Der Bericht aus der Fiske Feber wird mich schon interessieren. Vielleicht kannst du mir den ja mal einscannen und mailen? Wird mich freuen! Zu meiner Schande muss ich leider zugeben, dass ich dänisch nicht wirklich beherrsche.|kopfkrat Meine Kenntnisse beschränken sich auf das, was halt so im Urlaub mitbekommt und was aus dem Nachschlagen im Wörterbuch:b hängen geblieben ist. Wenn es um Angelberichte geht kann ich aber z.B. Berichte auf fangster.dk sinngemäss verstehen. Ansonsten bin ich hier ja am Stammtisch in guter Gesellschaft mit dänisch/deutsch Kennern! 

@andré
Sind die Mefo´s in der Køge Bugt auch schon erwacht?|rolleyes

@otto
Wenn die Heringe Ende März schon in HS angekommen sind, komme ich bestimmt mal einen Tag im Urlaub rüber. Bist du zu dieser Zeit da? Oder schaust du den hübschen Fischen auf den Kanaren hinterher?:g

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Malte (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Alles klar Harti, dann schick mir mal deine Email Adresse per PN und ich lasse dir den zukommen.


----------



## Harti (2. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Malte,

vielen Dank für den Bericht! Soweit ich es verstanden habe, scheint es ja wirklich eine interessante Gegend mit vielen Möglichkeiten zu sein. Wenn der Frühling endlich Einzug hält und das Wasser etwas wärmer wird stehen die Chancen sicher nicht schlecht eine schöne Mefo zu landen. #6 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Malte (2. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Ja hast du richtig verstanden. 

Hier gibts auch noch was über den Koldingfjord.
Allerdings auch auf dänisch, aber mit einigen Bildern von den Stränden.

Auf der linken Seite unter "Fiskepladser"

http://www.fluefiskersiden.dk/default.asp?id=1&mnu=1&ACT=11


----------



## Malte (9. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Nabend

hat nix mit Angeln zu tun, aber als ich folgenden Spot gesehen habe...ich konnte nicht mehr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waULqzUG05c


----------



## Plattfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hi folks,

bin auf der suche nach einem angler set für dorsche und Scholle(n) habe jetzt schon ein paar gefunden von d.a.m und den üblichen verdächtigen, aber die waren für alles andere nur nicht für meine wünsche

da wir jedes jahr nach greena in dänemark fahren wollte ich mir jetzt mal ein eigenes set zulegen wir angeln im hafen und von den brandungsfelsen aus.

würde mich über jegliche hilfe und set´s freuen #6

ps.preisklasse bis 150-200 euro

mfg plattfisch


----------



## Der Goldaal (11. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Also wenn ich Dir mal was raten darf....Du scheinst die Angeln ja nur einmal im Jahr zu gebrauchen. Aber auch egal. Du solltest sie auf jeden Fall vorher in die Hände nehmen, bevor du sie kaufst. Es gibt sogar läden, da kann man die Angeln ausprobieren. Ich würde mir aber keine Teleskop Angeln mehr kaufen, sind zwar praktisch, machen aber keinen Spaß, da sie eine schlecjte Aktion haben. Also geh in ein Geschäft mir einer ordenlichen Auswahl und entscheide Dich vor Ort.


----------



## Harti (21. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Malte,

vielen Dank für die Masse an Informationen zum Koldingfjord. Hab mich da jetzt "durchgebuddelt" und hoffe mit dem Wissen auch den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen zu können.

Letztes Wochenende habe ich meine Angeln aus der Garage geholt und die Saison eingeleutet. Ich war südlich von Hamburg in der Elbe auf Stint angeln. Der Saisonauftakt war erfolgreich und die Mini-Salmos haben vorzüglich geschmeckt.#6


Heute in einer Woche sind wir dann schon in Agtrup Vig und ich bin voller Erwartung auf das Gebiet.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (30. März 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge, mal zur info, nicht ueberall sieht´s schlecht aus...also ran an den fisch...

http://24.dk/article.jsp?articleId=4909


----------



## andre23 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej gutter...

um den threat mal wieder etwas feuer zu geben....wir waren vorletzte woche in helsigør und haben die nacht durch gemacht...ergebniss mit 3 mann...57 makrelen, ca. 100 heringe , 9 aale, ungelogen ca. 100 dorsche (davon leider nur 3% zum mitnehmen, was aber zu hoffen læsst),ca. 60 platten ( keine einzige scholle, nur flundern und nicht sonderlich gross, bis auf wenige ausnahmen) 7 knurrhæhne, 5 petermænnchen und zwei schøne mefos, die leider aufgrund der spundwand nicht landbar waren....wir haben von 19:00 bis 7:00 geangelt, von 23:00 - 04:30 nur auf grund ohne spinn und pilk....


das wochenende darauf ging es an unseren see, ausbeute waren 17 aale....der grøsste 2,3 kilo und das komische...0 aale auf wurm, 17 aale auf køfi lebend....

heute und morgen...scheix wetter angesagt


----------



## Costas (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej gutter...
> 
> um den threat mal wieder etwas feuer zu geben....wir waren vorletzte woche in helsigør und haben die nacht durch gemacht...ergebniss mit 3 mann...57 makrelen, ca. 100 heringe , 9 aale, ungelogen ca. 100 dorsche (davon leider nur 3% zum mitnehmen, was aber zu hoffen læsst),ca. 60 platten ( keine einzige scholle, nur flundern und nicht sonderlich gross, bis auf wenige ausnahmen) 7 knurrhæhne, 5 petermænnchen und zwei schøne mefos, die leider aufgrund der spundwand nicht landbar waren....wir haben von 19:00 bis 7:00 geangelt, von 23:00 - 04:30 nur auf grund ohne spinn und pilk....
> 
> ...



das hört sich gut an, gratuliere! wie ist es eigentlich, darf man in DK mit lebendigem köderfisch angeln? oder gibt es kategorien darunter was man darf und was nicht?


----------



## Malte (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@Costas

Ob man es darf weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber wenn mit Tobi geangelt wird, dann angelt nahezu jeder mit lebendem


----------



## gustaf (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

HAllo

Das angeln mit lebendem koederfisch ist auch in daenemark nicht erlaubt.
Ganz egal ob nun im suess oder salzwasser.

in diesem sinne 
Gustaf


----------



## MefoProf (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



gustaf schrieb:


> HAllo
> 
> Das angeln mit lebendem koederfisch ist auch in daenemark nicht erlaubt.
> Ganz egal ob nun im suess oder salzwasser.
> ...



Das ist mir neu |kopfkrat. Hast du da vielleicht mal ne Quelle?


|wavey:


----------



## gustaf (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej

Nein hab ich im moment nicht. Aber ich habe viele jahre in dk gelebt und kann dir ersichern das  das richtig ist.
Werd morgen mal ne mail an das fiskeridirektorat schicken und um einen quellennachweiss bitten.
Die antwort werde ich dann hier reinsetzen.

In diesem sinne
Gustaf


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Gustaf #h


Das wär klasse #6 Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt auch neu, dass Lebendköder - zumindest im Salzwasser - verboten sind.

Im Süsswasser ist das an einzelnen Stellen schon länger verboten. Da ging es aber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, um die Verbreitung von Parasiten etc.


----------



## gustaf (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

HAllo

Ja der parasitengedanke war mal der ausgangspunkt der discusion in daenemark. Aber mitlerweile hat das "nur" noch tierschutzrechtlichen hintergrund.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war da damals sogar ne diskusion von danske volkepartie (ultrarechte partei in DK) ob man sich sowas von der EU vorschreiben lassen will.
Mitlerweile ist das aber auch in DK in nationales recht umgesetzt worden.
Aber wie gesagt ich werde die leute morgen mal anschreiben und sehen was die antworten.

In diesem sinne
Gustaf


----------



## gustaf (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Morgen zusammen

So die mail ist draussen, mal sehen ob und wann die antworten.

Mein frauchen war aber der meinung das das verbot tatsaechlich nicht fuer salzwasser gilt.|bigeyes

Aber warten wir mal ab.

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## gustaf (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin

So die erste antwort ist da

Hej 

Jeg har videresendt din mail til min kollega Lene Jensen, som vil besvare mailen, når hun kommer tilbage fra sommerferie.



Med venlig hilsen
Heidi Kallesøe
Overassistent/Fiskerikontoret

Direkte tlf. 72 18 58 45
e-mail hkha@fd.dk  "

Die MAil wurde an den entsprechenden mitarbeiter weitergeleitet, dieser wird die mail beantworten sobald er aus den sommerferien zurueck ist.

Warten wir also noch ein wenig ab

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## andre23 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Drenge,

um das ganze mal abzukuerzen, dass angeln mit lebenden køfi ist in ganz dk erlaubt...in wenigen ausnahmen (fluessen) verboten auf grund von parasitismus...selbst die angelvereine betreiben wettkampffischen mit lebenden køfi´s und in fast jedem gut sortierten angelladen bekommt man sie zu kaufen...ob man es dann auch in die tat umsetzt ist jedem selber ueberlassen, da lassen sich die dænen nichts vorschreiben....* 
*


----------



## MefoProf (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

So kenne ich das auch, aber vielleicht hat sich da ja was geändert....


----------



## andre23 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

um das ganze mal auf den stand zu bringen....hier das gesetz fuer dk...leider nur in dansk...aber wer hilfe brauch darf gerne fragen 

https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=8370


----------



## andre23 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

es gibt allerdings auch noch eine reihe von verordnungen fuer naturschutzgebiete, ...ect....

Vandløbsloven (_”Bekendtgørelse af lov om vandløb”_)   
Naturbeskyttelsesloven (_”Bekendtgørelse af lov om naturbeskyttelse”_)   
Miljøbeskyttelsesloven (_”Bekendtgørelse af lov om miljøbeskyttelse”_)   
Skovloven (_”Bekendtgørelse af skovloven”_)   
Okkerloven (_"Lov om okker"_)   
Planloven (_”Bekendtgørelse af lov om planlægning”_)   
Vandforsyningsloven (_”Bekendtgørelse om lov om vandforsyning m.v.”_)


----------



## andre23 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

allerdings wurde das gesetz fuer freizeitangler zuletzt 1992 geændert, soweit ich darueber informiert bin #c....liegt wahrscheinlich mit dem gewinn der fussball em zusammen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## MefoProf (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Na da hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben |bigeyes. Ich hatte da weder Zeit nocjh Lust zu |rolleyes


----------



## andre23 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



gustaf schrieb:


> HAllo
> 
> Ja der parasitengedanke war mal der ausgangspunkt der discusion in daenemark. Aber mitlerweile hat das "nur" noch tierschutzrechtlichen hintergrund.
> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war da damals sogar ne diskusion von danske volkepartie (ultrarechte partei in DK) ob man sich sowas von der EU vorschreiben lassen will.
> ...



hej gustav...die df ist zwar momentan 3. groesste partie in dk , hat aber zum glueck nach wie vor nichts zu sagen|supergri|supergri|supergri....von ´98 mit 7,4% auf 13,9% im letzten wahlgang....ueber deren....ach ne, politik ist nicht erlaubt laut boardregeln:vik:....also sollten wir es auch lassen...und wenn du hier gelebt hast, dann weisst du auch, dass die dænen kaum eu recht in nationales recht umschreiben...genau so wenig wie die norweger...:m....heirate hier mal eine nicht eu staatsbuergerin....nur soviel dazu#h


----------



## andre23 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Na da hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben |bigeyes. Ich hatte da weder Zeit nocjh Lust zu |rolleyes



wird leider den wenigsten helfen#c...aber ob ich die zeit zum uebersetzen habe|kopfkrat....

knæk og bræk...men de er jo os ligegyldig...sådan...nu har vi os lov og ret i vores Anglerboard :m


----------



## MefoProf (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> h....heirate hier mal eine nicht eu staatsbuergerin....nur soviel dazu#h



Soll das jetzt heißen, daß du unter der Haube bist und die dänischen Mädels links liegen gelassen hast |kopfkrat :m


----------



## boot (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> hej drenge....
> 
> da es diese plattform noch nicht gibt und ich vor ca. 6 monaten bei den mod´s mal´ne anfrage gestellt habe...ohne erfolg....erøffne ich mal diese diskussionsplattform...#h
> 
> ...


 Danske Goddag kære, jeg er som et barn til at deltage i Dansk voksede og synes, det er godt, at disse gibt.lg Ole TRED#6


----------



## andre23 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen, daß du unter der Haube bist und die dänischen Mädels links liegen gelassen hast |kopfkrat :m



ahhhh....wer ich|kopfkrat....nene, die suessen mædels hier lasse ich doch nicht links liegen:m....nene, der bruder meines besten freundes hat eine us-staatsbuergerin geheiratet....mehr als ein "touristenvisum" bzw. kurzzeitige arbeitsgenehmigung bekommt sie aber nicht....deshalb mussten sie nach malmø (schweden) ziehen |uhoh:....um permanent hier sein zu kønnen


----------



## andre23 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



boot schrieb:


> Danske Goddag kære, jeg er som et barn til at deltage i Dansk voksede og synes, det er godt, at disse gibt.lg Ole TRED#6



Hej Ole, sådan der:m...håbe du er parat og klar at skrive nogle om danmark, jeg glæder mig....skål og en go weekend alle sammen....lorte vejr herude|uhoh:


----------



## boot (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> Hej Ole, sådan der:m...håbe du er parat og klar at skrive nogle om danmark, jeg glæder mig....skål og en go weekend alle sammen....lorte vejr herude|uhoh:


 


hej til dig er scheiss vejret, hvor du er lige så slemt?, men HH er ikke besser.Lg Ole


----------



## andre23 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...hejsa, hat denn irgendwer, irgendwo, irgendwas gefangen?...ich werde evt. morgen mal angreifen


----------



## Costas (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...hejsa, hat denn irgendwer, irgendwo, irgendwas gefangen?...ich werde evt. morgen mal angreifen



die hechte beissen zur zeit wie verrückt. ich habe am mittwoch 2 gefangen, einer davon 65cm, und mehrere nachläufer. die kleinen lachsen um die 4kg kommen vermehrt in die auen jetzt und täglich werden mehr gefangen.


----------



## andre23 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...mit hecht und zander sieht es hier momentan schwer aus, es ist/war einfach zu warm....da geht so gut wir garrrrrnischt, deshalb werden wir auf diese erst wieder ende oktober angreifen....der see in dem wir angeln hatte vor 3-4 wochen ueber 25 grad #d...das einzige, was da geht ist aal und karpfen :q:q:q....aber der øresund bringt momentan ja auch sehr gut fisch....:m


----------



## andre23 (3. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...hej gustav, da du immer noch in anderen threats auf das thema lebender køfi in dk eingehst...hier nochmal ein paar links...

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/nyheder/Nyheder_2004/April/Store_aborrer_paa_levende/ ...die grøsste angelzeitung in dk wird sicher keine berichte schreiben, wenn es verboten ist

http://www.fisketips.dk/Default.asp?Obj=spsm&funk=vis&spId=259359 ....fisketips mit lebenden køfi

http://www.farumlf.dk/Artikler/junior/junior.htm ...hier wird den jungangler von den angelvereinen empfolen lebende køfi´s mitzubringen, da es unter umstænden schwer ist genug zu fangen....

http://www.bursell.dk/artikler/freshwater/levendeagn-aborre-2.pdf ....zeitungsartikel tips zum angeln mit "levende agn"

....nur einige beispiele....

und jetzt bitte zeig mir wo steht das es in dk verboten ist....

irritierende gruesse nach norwegen#g


----------



## andre23 (3. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...hatte ganz vergessen zu erwæhnen, dass wir gestern nachmittag kurz am sund waren....meine nichte, schwester+mann (machen gerade ferien hier oben) wollten mal einen angelnachmittag starten....wir waren gegen 16:30 am sund...gefangen haben wir leider nur 4 makrelen und sage und schreibe 15 hornfische (die burschen sind nach dem ablaichen wieder da), 3 dorsche die pilker-groesse hatten... um 17:40 mussten wir dann leider wieder zusammenpacken....es fing leider an zu regnen und meiner 15 monate alten nichte wollten wir dieses wetter nicht zumuten ...die 4 makrelen haben wir dann bei mir gegrillt und die hornfische wurden heute auf arbeit verteilt|supergri


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej

Mea Culpa

Auch ich bin nicht unfehlbar, und warte immer noch auf die antwort vom fiskerivesen in DK.
Deine ausfuehrungen scheinen richtig zu sein.

Meine anmerkungen in dem anderen threat kamen wegen deiner anmerkungen zum norwegischen zoll in verschiedenen threats.
Hier konnte es tatsaechlich zu teuren missverstaendnissen kommen.
In der geschichte mit dem lebenden koedefisch werde ich nochmal ein wenig intensiver nachhaken, weil es aus natuschutzrechtlicher lage auch in dk verboten ist lebende wirbeltiere zum anlocken von bejagbarem wild zu verwenden. (nichts anderes machen wir angler doch eigendlich)

Also wie gesagt warten wir mal die direkte antwort von denen ab, bis dahin will ich gerne eingestehen das ich mit meiner aussage falsch gelegen habe.

In diesem sinne
Gustaf


----------



## gustaf (3. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...hatte ganz vergessen zu erwæhnen, dass wir gestern nachmittag kurz am sund waren....meine nichte, schwester+mann (machen gerade ferien hier oben) wollten mal einen angelnachmittag starten....wir waren gegen 16:30 am sund...gefangen haben wir leider nur 4 makrelen und sage und schreibe 15 hornfische (die burschen sind nach dem ablaichen wieder da), 3 dorsche die pilker-groesse hatten... um 17:40 mussten wir dann leider wieder zusammenpacken....es fing leider an zu regnen und meiner 15 monate alten nichte wollten wir dieses wetter nicht zumuten ...die 4 makrelen haben wir dann bei mir gegrillt und die hornfische wurden heute auf arbeit verteilt|supergri



Hej

Gegrillte Makrele#d
Brrrr wie grauslich ist das denn? Haetteste mal besser anders rum gemacht. Makrelen verschenken und die hornies auf den grill.
In gefetteter alufolie etwas abrieb von einer limette etwas olivenoel, ein kleiner rosmarinzweig und etwas zitronenpfeffer und salz...
Oh mann ich sabber schon wieder meine tastatur ein...

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## andre23 (3. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej gustav, ich hatte mich ja auch schon dazu geæussert, dass ich mit der norwegensache daneben lag....wie geschrieben gab es einen allgemeinen artikel hier im www.tv2.dk ....dort stand zum damaligem zeitpunk allerdings nichts ueber "nur norweger" ...der artikel war ziemlich verallgemeinert und fuer meine begriffe war dort herauszulesen, es ist fuer alle erlaubt....nichts fuer ungut....so ist dass eben.......aber um dieses leidige thema dann auf den aktuellen stand zu bringen rufe ich morgen dort einfach mal an und frage nach....evt. handelt es sich hierbei auch um eine grauzone, evt. ist es verboten und wird toleriert...allerdings habe ich von noch niemanden etwas ueber ein verbot gehørt und ich fische viel, habe viele angler als freunde und spreche mit vielen anglern und angelladenbesitzern....


----------



## andre23 (3. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



gustaf schrieb:


> Hej
> 
> Gegrillte Makrele#d
> Brrrr wie grauslich ist das denn? Haetteste mal besser anders rum gemacht. Makrelen verschenken und die hornies auf den grill.
> ...



hehe, genau so haben wir die makrelen gestern gemacht ...etwas zwiebeln und knoblauch kamen allerdings noch dazu...:m....ich muss dazu sagen, an makrele kann man sich aber sehr schnell "ueberfressen"....ich esse auch erst wieder seit diesem jahr makrele....habe mich irgendwann ende der 90´er mal in norwegen "satt-gegessen"


----------



## andre23 (14. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej, hat lange gedauert....hatte sehr viel zu tun in der zwischenzeit....aber ein telefonat mit søren cristensen vor einigen tagen hat mir dann doch die nøtige sicherheit verschafft..."das angeln mit køfi ist, soweit nicht anders vorgeschrieben, landesweit erlaubt"...seine aussage

"dennoch sollte jeder fuer sich entscheiden, was fuer ihn vertretbar ist"...das soll ich dazu sagen....klingt eher so, als wenn man sich gedanken macht....b.z.w. die moral jedem angler selber ueberlassen møchte....


----------



## boot (25. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hvordan det ser ud i Lille Bælt, med fisk? lg OLe


----------



## Costas (25. August 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



gustaf schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Auch ich bin nicht unfehlbar, und warte immer noch auf die antwort vom fiskerivesen in DK....



Hej Gustaf

Schon eine Antwort gekriegt? 

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## andre23 (7. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge, ich hatte heute nach der arbeit ein sehr interessantes gespræch mit dem vorsitzenden des ishøj fiske klub ( bekannt fuer seine grosszander auf lebendem køfi im furesø und bagsværdsø)....zufællig im angelladen getroffen...ein verbot mit lebendem køfi, wird es hier, laut seiner aussage niemals geben....c&r ist dabei eine andere sache und immer willkommen....er hatte letztes we im furesø 12 zander bis 7,96 kg....es geht wieder los  

wir werden am freitag mal ein aal-abangeln mit grill und bier veranstalten, hecht und zander bekommen auch ihre chance, boote sind vorhanden....wer lust hat, einfach per pn melden ...wir starten ca. 17:00 mit frøhlichem køfi-fangen und ab ca. 19:00 wird dann aufgesattelt...


----------



## andre23 (7. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



boot schrieb:


> hvordan det ser ud i Lille Bælt, med fisk? lg OLe




hej ole, de ved jeg ikke, bor alt for langt væk....men jeg er næsten 100% sikker, at der er fisk...så må de være, skrubbe, torsk, måske havørred...hmmmm...prøve de bare:m...sild og makrel.......som http://www.fishing-khaolak.com/images/saltwater_fishing/day_charter/day_charter_1.jpg


----------



## andre23 (12. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> wir werden am freitag mal ein aal-abangeln mit grill und bier veranstalten, hecht und zander bekommen auch ihre chance, boote sind vorhanden....wer lust hat, einfach per pn melden ...wir starten ca. 17:00 mit frøhlichem køfi-fangen und ab ca. 19:00 wird dann aufgesattelt...



|rolleyes....wir verschieben das ganze dann doch auf morgen, wir waren per boot draussen...einen hecht von ca. 1,5 kg (kent per fliege, keinen zander)....dass grillen und aalangeln musste leider ausfallen lassen...ich habe so etwas noch nie erlebt, ueberall haben russen und polen versucht friedfische zu fangen...unglaublich#d...landangelstellen waren nicht verfuegbar...wir mussten osteuropæische familien darauf hinweisen, dass wir eigentuemer der liegeplætze sind (fast mit kørperlicher gewalt, sie wollten nicht gehen)......das ist / war unglaublich..........ich muss wirklich sagen, ich war sehr bedacht....im nachhinein, bratpfanne#c....noch nie kam mir ein familienvater so dumm#d....zu seinem glueck, hatte er 5 kinder am laufen|uhoh:.....warum haben solche personen dann ihren ruf weg????...genau deswegen.....osteuropæer;+

ich bin/war stinke sauer.....


----------



## HoHo (12. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej,

nun tobe ich schon seit fast 6 Jahren hier rum und sehe den Thread heute zum ersten Mal.."Selfditsch"!! Finde ich richtig klasse. Bin auch großer DK-Fan und bis vor 2 Jahren mindestens zweimal im Jahr dort gewesen. Herrlich.. Naja so`n VHS Sprachkurs habe ich auch mal gemacht, aber leider hat die Schule nach nem Jahr das Ding einschlafen lassen weil wir nur noch 4 Teilnehmer waren die weiter wollten. Watt solls.. Also jede Menge Grüße an die Dänen und deren Freunde..Und weiter so in der WM-Quali 

HoHo


----------



## andre23 (13. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej, sauer war gestern  ...heute gab es einige heringe, mak´s und 2 gute mefos...auf grund ging bei mir irgendwie gar nichts....ein freund bekam 3 riesen platten und einen ok dorsch, alle auf tobi...ich auf ringelwurm bekam nix  ...nichtmal einen aal, hmmmm...unser angelplatz am sund war allerdings klasse...grill, feuer und bier und dann noch den kessler kampf ueber kenneth´s laptop...einfach nur geil...


und @ HoHo, schøn, dass du uns gefunden hast


----------



## goeddoek (13. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Andre #h

Na, so schlecht ist das doch nicht :m

@ HoHo

Freut mich, hier nun noch 'nen Oostfrees zu sehen - höffentlich in Zukunft häufiger #h


----------



## gustaf (14. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej

Wenn es um Ostfiesen geht bin ich dabei! Bin doch auch ein waschechter.
Komme aus dem kreis Leer:m

Aber was ich eigendlich schreiben wollte:
Ich hatte vor einigen wochen die behauptung aufgestellt das das angeln mit lebendem koederfisch in Dk verboten sei.

Andre und einige andere waren aber der meinung das ich unrecht hatte und ich wollte dieses nicht einsehen/zugeben da ich mich im recht waehnte.
Wie versprochen habe ich darauf hin die zustaendigen stellen in Dk angeschrieben und doch tatsaechlich heute eine antwort bekommen.

Vorab: Ich moechte hiermit offen um entschuldigung bitten. Ihr hattet recht und ich unrecht.

Aber hier die antwort:




Tak for din henvendelse vedr. fiskeri med levende agn.



De er tilladt at anvende levende agn til lystfiskeri i Danmark.



Agnfisk skal fanges og anvendes i overensstemmelse med bekendtgørelse nr.1199 af 11. december 2008 om rekreativt fiskeri i salt- og ferskvand samt redskabsfiskeri mv. i ferskvand. Det betyder bl.a. vs. at fredede-  eller undermålsfisk af arter omfattet af bekendtgørelse nr. 1143 af 1. december 2008 med senere ændringer,  om mindstemål for fisk og krebsdyr i saltvand og / eller bekendtgørelse nr. 895 af 6. november 1992, med senere ændringer, om fredningstider for fisk og krebsdyr i saltvand, straks skal genudsættes.



Du kan finde reglerne på fiskeridirektoratets hjemmeside http://fd.fvm.dk/Lyst-_og_fritidsfiskeri.aspx?ID=16471



Med venlig hilsen

Esben Sverdrup-Jensen
Fuldmægtig/Fiskerikontoret

Direkte tlf. 72 18 56 43
e-mail esje@fd.dk

Ministeriet for Fødevarer, Landbrug og Fiskeri
Fiskeridirektoratet
Nyropsgade 30, 1780 København V
Tlf. 72 18 56 00, Fax 33 45 58 00, e-mail fd@fd.dk, www.fd.dk 

Die uebersetzung im groben:

*Vielen dank fuer deine anfrage bezueglich Angeln mit lebendem koederfisch
Es ist erlaubt beim sportfischen lebendigen koederfisch zu verwenden
Lebender koederfisch ist in uebereinstimmung mit der veroeffentlichung  1199 vom vom 11 december 2008 ueber nachhaltige fischerei im salz und suesswasser inc geraetefischerei im suesswasser (reusen und netze) erlaubt.Das bedeutet edel oder untermassige fische von arten die in der zusammenfassung der veroeffentlichung 1143 vom 1 december 2008 mit spaeter aenderung aufgefuehrt sind muessen in ihren regeln beachtet werden*
So im groben uebersetzt. Jetzt steht es auf rechtlich sicheren fuessen und ihr koennt loslegen

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## goeddoek (14. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Gustaf |wavey:

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die Info. Jetzt haben wir's schwarz auf weiß :m

Aber entschuldigen #d ? Abgelehnt  :m Du hast ja nicht absichtlich die Unwahrheit verbreitet, sondern warst einfach der Meinung, dass das Verboten ist. 

Schließlich sollte ein Forum doch zum Austausch und gegenseitigem Lernen sein - is't neet so ? :q


----------



## HoHo (14. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Goeddoek,

wi ostfreesen sitten ook overaal.. Du in Dänemark un ikk mitten bi dat sachsenvolk 
Was hat denn Dich nach DK verschlagen? War mal ein langgehegter Traum von mir, der dann aber leider mit meiner Trennung unterging. Du scheinst es ja geschafft zu haben.

Also, dann Prost Tee und n lekke Piep rook Du man..

HoHo


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Grüße nach DK
keine Angst, ich komme jetzt nicht und hänge da ständig lebende Köfis ran.
Nur was steht in der Veröffentlichung 1143 und Folgende?
Da steht ja vermutlich drinn, welche Fische, unter welchen Voraussetzungen verwendt werden dürfen.
Oder wo finde ich das ( google war nicht hilfreich)
Danke
Gruß A.


----------



## gustaf (15. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo

Hier findest du was du suchst!

http://search.fvm.dk/search.aspx?pckid=768965733&aid=260336&pt=6018936&addid=770492434&sw=1143

Einfach die Loftidende pdf runterladen.

Aber erwarte jetzt bitte nicht das ich das alles uebersetze#d
Solltest aber auch so damit klarkommen

In diesem sinne
Gustaf


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Tak, 
wollte gerade danach fragen#h
Gruß A.


----------



## andre23 (15. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej gustaf, danke fuer die antwort 

ich habe ja schon damals geschrieben, dass ich mit einem mitarbeiter dort telefoniert habe...

"...aber ein telefonat mit søren cristensen vor einigen tagen hat mir dann doch die nøtige sicherheit verschafft..."das angeln mit køfi ist, soweit nicht anders vorgeschrieben, landesweit erlaubt"...seine aussage

"dennoch sollte jeder fuer sich entscheiden, was fuer ihn vertretbar ist"...das soll ich dazu sagen...."


...wie geschrieben, soll es nicht heissen, dass es ueberall uneingeschrænkt erlaubt ist... deutsche touristen sollten sich immer erst im voraus informieren...


----------



## andre23 (15. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



gustaf schrieb:


> Hej
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gustaf, musst du nicht:q:q:q...in der norwegen sache, dachte ich auch, ich habe/hatte recht (vom høren/lesen)...hatte ich aber nicht:q:q:q...so ist es eben #h


----------



## andre23 (18. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

so, morgen abend geht es wieder los....børsteorm und tobis liegen im kuehlschrank....aber wo sollen wir nur hin|kopfkrat....kattegatvej, helsingør, hornbæk oder evtl. mal amager versuchen|bigeyes....oder vor ishøj auf steinbutt (die netze der fischer sind gut gefuellt, auch mit mefo)#cund was wollen wir fangen???....so viele fragen, die morgen frueh geløst werden muessen....zum glueck geht´s erst morgen abend los


...es ist ja kaum auszuhalten....so viele ostfriesen hier in DK und im threat |rolleyes.......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri....liegt wohl in der sache...flaches land |kopfkrat


----------



## HoHo (19. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Lach ach andre, nimms locker..wir tun nix, wollen nur spielen. Die lieben Ostfriesen.
Petri Heute Abend,

Gruß, HoHo


----------



## andre23 (20. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...so, da bin ich wieder....ach, was war das fuer ein genialer abend...wir haben uns mal fuer eine ganz andere stelle entschieden und unser instinkt gab uns recht 12 aale darf ich mein eigen nennen, war das eine geile sitzung#6...komisch, kein dorsch und keine platte....heringe "spielten" fast den ganzen abend an der oberflæche...wir waren aber zu faul um ihnen nachzustellen....bisse kamen fast alle 10 min., wir haben auch viel vergeigt...kim bekam 3 aale, er hat auch nur mit einer angel geangelt...

...schade nur, dass uns die wuermer ausgingen....ein sehr guter aal war auch dabei, weit ueber die meter marke und sicher auch knapp 2 kg...muss das heute frueh erstmal vermessen...

um 00:30 uhr hatten wir hier immer noch 19 grad luft und 18 grad wasser (entgegen der vorhersage 8 grad die nacht) ....die tage wird sicher nochmal angegriffen:q:q:q


----------



## andre23 (20. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@HoHo....danke, es hat sich gelohnt....und ja, die spielenden ostfriesen...hehe


----------



## RäuberEutin (22. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo alle zusammen! Ich würde mich sehr freuen,wenn ich mal ein paar Adressen von Bootsvermietungen in DK bekomme! Wenn es geht nicht zu weit von der Grenze entfernt! Kolding, Als usw. Wollen nächsten Monat zum angeln dort hin. Wer weiß bitte auch mit Hütte o.ä!   Vielen Dank im voraus, und ein kräftiges Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## andre23 (22. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...nachtrag, aal... 102 cm.....doch nicht so weit ueber die meter marke wie ich dachte  , aber mit 1,86 kg  und einigen krabben im bauch (dachte nie, dass die solche krabben runter wuergen kønnen) war es ein geiles erlebniss....schade nur, dass ich erst wieder in 10 tagen angreifen kann....muss erstmal nach deutschland....familie, freunde und party....was gibt es schøneres


----------



## andre23 (22. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@RäuberEutin .....kolding liegt leider etwas zuweit weg, dazu kann ich dir keine boot-tip´s geben...sorry...


----------



## HoHo (23. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Sach ma andre was hat Dich eigentlich nach DK verschlagen? Und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri zur Aal-attacke 
HoHo


----------



## Harti (23. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



RäuberEutin schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen! Ich würde mich sehr freuen,wenn ich mal ein paar Adressen von Bootsvermietungen in DK bekomme! Wenn es geht nicht zu weit von der Grenze entfernt! Kolding, Als usw. Wollen nächsten Monat zum angeln dort hin. Wer weiß bitte auch mit Hütte o.ä!   Vielen Dank im voraus, und ein kräftiges Petri Heil!!!!



Hej RäuberEutin,

empfehlen kann ich dir das Angelrevier am kleinen Belt rund um Middelfart. Dort gibt es einige Bootsvermietungen und preiswerte Häuser.#6
 Am besten stöberst du mal die Seite vom Middelfart Turistbureau durch. http://www.middelfartturist.dk/
Du wirst dort ganz bestimmt nach deinen Wünschen das Passende finden.

@andré
Respekt! Ein Aal über der Metermarke ist schon ein toller Erfolg.:vik:  

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## andre23 (30. September 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



HoHo schrieb:


> Sach ma andre was hat Dich eigentlich nach DK verschlagen? Und natürlich ein kräftiges Petri zur Aal-attacke
> HoHo



danke...ach nach dk...du weisst doch wie es ist, die schønen frauen, denen man nicht wiederstehen kann :q:q:q....und das land bietet auch andere vorzuege...ich liebe einfach die mentalitæt und unbefangenheit hier...deshalb fuehle ich mich auch mehr dænisch als deutsch:q:q:q

@Torsten...danke, aber du solltest auch mal wieder los  ...


----------



## andre23 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...also bei diesem wetter ist die aalsaison dann wohl vorbei


----------



## Costas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo 

Ich weiss nicht, ob es hier passt, frage trotzdem. Wie ist es eigentlich, wenn Touristen, die nach Deutschland reisen, in D engeln möchten? Kann man dort sowas wie eine Tageskarte kaufen oder muss man eine "Lizenz zum Angeln" vorweisen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hallo Costas,
in D alles unterschiedlich in den Ländern. Wo möchtest du denn angeln?


----------



## Costas (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Costas,
> in D alles unterschiedlich in den Ländern. Wo möchtest du denn angeln?



hallo

ich habe noch nichts bestimmtes vor. aber irgendwo im norden mal vielleicht, hamburg, schleswig-holstein usw.

gruss,
costas


----------



## goeddoek (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin #h

Für die, die den Bericht nicht im TV gesehen haben > http://www.dr.dk/NETTV/Naturtid/2009/10/04/205031.htm?play=default<br><br><br><br>www.vsf-vejle.dk

Ein sehr schöner Streifzug an der Vejle Å. Ist auch ohne Dänischkenntnisse sehr spannend, wie ich finde #h


----------



## andre23 (7. November 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej gutter, habe mr. jensen in naturtid auf dr2 gesehen....was fuer ein schnakker, sa. 19:00-19:30  ...nachts geht immer was  ....ich kannte ihn nicht, meine freunde lagen vor lachen auf dem fussboden|kopfkrat....am store vejle å haben sie ihn weggejagt :m


----------



## andre23 (28. November 2009)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

..........schade,


----------



## andre23 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

.....war einige wochen, oder monate nicht im AB....aber mehr kann und muss man irgendwie nicht sagen...es gibt fische hier wie lange nicht mehr, der stavsild ist im øresund zurueck(Kent hatte einen von sage und schreibe 935g), dorsche sind sehr gut in den abendstunden zu fangen, platten lassen zu wuenschen uebrig (ausser einige sehr grosse oder sehr, sehr kleine)....mefos gehen bestens, 9,6 kg vor 3 wochen und komischer weise blank und auf børsteorm auf grund.....die welt spielt verrueckt, genau wie das AB...was ist hier bloss passiert?....


----------



## MefoProf (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> .....war einige wochen, oder monate nicht im AB....aber mehr kann und muss man irgendwie nicht sagen...es gibt fische hier wie lange nicht mehr, der stavsild ist im øresund zurueck(Kent hatte einen von sage und schreibe 935g), dorsche sind sehr gut in den abendstunden zu fangen, platten lassen zu wuenschen uebrig (ausser einige sehr grosse oder sehr, sehr kleine)....mefos gehen bestens, 9,6 kg vor 3 wochen und komischer weise blank und auf børsteorm auf grund.....die welt spielt verrueckt, genau wie das AB...was ist hier bloss passiert?....




Moin, 

9,6 kg |bigeyes. So etwas kriegen wir hier nicht mal beim Elektrofischen zu Gesicht. Dorsche gibts meist auch nur  gerade so ums Maß herum. :c

Bin anscheinend auf der falschen Insel gelandet. Muß dann nur noch meine Frau zum Umzug überreden :g |supergri.

Was das AB angeht, weiß ich allerdings nicht was du meinst. Ist doch alles so wie gehabt. Immer wieder die gleichen Themen und der gleiche Streit. Nur die Protagonisten werden ab und an mal ausgetauscht |supergri.

Knæk og bræk nach Sjælland.

Mir ist es im Moment noch einen Tick zu schattig zum fischen


----------



## andre23 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Inselnachbar, die 9,67 kg Blanke war leider nicht meine, ich durfte leider nur beihilfe leisten  in Ishøj sieht es aber sehr gut aus...mehr sag´ich nicht....Eis over det hele

...und du musst deine Frau nicht nach Sjælland lotzen  die Dorsche sind gut aber noch lange keine Umzug wert ...im Schnitt 6-10 gute(45+ und unter 55)) in 2 Stunden wenn man weiss wo 

wenn das Eis nicht...egal...die riesen Heringe, sind wohl noch da aber nicht beangelbar .....da hat man mal Zeit....


----------



## andre23 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

....wie und wo alles vereist und mit schnee bedeckt....ich werde mal nach schweden laufen


----------



## MefoProf (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> Hej Inselnachbar, die 9,67 kg Blanke war leider nicht meine, ich durfte leider nur beihilfe leisten  in Ishøj sieht es aber sehr gut aus...mehr sag´ich nicht....Eis over det hele
> 
> ...und du musst deine Frau nicht nach Sjælland lotzen  die Dorsche sind gut aber noch lange keine Umzug wert ...im Schnitt 6-10 gute(45+ und unter 55)) in 2 Stunden wenn man weiss wo
> 
> wenn das Eis nicht...egal...die riesen Heringe, sind wohl noch da aber nicht beangelbar .....da hat man mal Zeit....



Moin,

na ok, an guten Tagen kann ich hier im Kleinen Belt ähnliche Fänge machen, aber irgendwie scheinen eure Forellen doch ein bißchen dicker und schwerer zu sein|rolleyes.

Ich glaub ich geh dann auch gleich mal zu Fuß rüber nach Seeland. Die Gelegenheit ohen Brückenmaut nach drüben zu kommen sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen |supergri Unterwegs kann man dann ja noch ein bißchen Eisnageln|supergri

#h


----------



## andre23 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...wollte ich auch in richtung schweden  sind mir doch nur die eisbrecher zuvorgekommen  St. Vejle Å ist wieder offen(mefo) ab d. 16.01. und offen (eisfrei) gøssten teils  ....der øresund sieht auch wieder gut aus, ich war aber noch nicht los....


----------



## andre23 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

....und eis, eis, eis....und eisschollen....eisangeln war ok, kent hatte 12 barsche und einen hecht von 4,1 kg....nicht mein ding


----------



## 19jakob88 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

moin leute,
hab da mal ne frage zum angeln in dk!
Dänemark ist ja mehr oder weniger bekannt durch Lachs und mefo usw.! hab vor kurzem von einem Arbeitskollegen erfahren das er genau aus dem grund zum hecht und zanderfischen nach dk fährt da diese fischarten relativ wenig befischt werden!!! er erzählte mir das sie mit 4 leuten in 3 tagen knapp 20 hechte fangen konnten, von denen knapp die hälfte über 70cm gewesen sein soll!! habe auch bilder gesehen mit etlichen großen hechten!! wollt deshalb einmal nachfragen ob es sich dabei wieder um anglerlatein handelt oder tatsächlich die möglichkeit besteht dort den hecht seines lebens zu fangen :vik:
hoffe auf baldige antwort da ich dann schnell urlaub buchen werde :q 
bis dahin petri an alle


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

[QUOTE = 19jakob88; 2807322] moin leute,
hab da mal ne frage zum angeln in dk!
Dänemark ist ja mehr oder weniger bekannt durch Lachs und MEFO usw..! hab vor kurzem von einem Arbeitskollegen erfahren das er genau aus dem Grund zum Hecht und zanderfischen nach dk fährt da diese Fischarten relativ wenig befischt werden! Erzählte er mir das sie mit 4 Leuten in 3 Tagen knapp 20 Hechte fangen Konnten, von Denen knapp die Hälfte über 70cm gewesen sein soll! habe auch bilder gesehen mit etlichen großen hechten! Deshalb wollt einmal nachfragen ob es sich dabei wieder um anglerlatein Tatsächlich handelt oder die möglichkeit besteht dort den Hecht seines Lebens zu fangen :vik:
hoffe auf baldige antwort da ich dann schnell urlaub buchen werde :q 
bis dahin petri an alle [/ QUOTE]

Das man in dänemark gut angeln kann, steht fest. Nun kenne ich nicht das gebiet wo dein arbeitskollege die zander und hechte in dänemark gefangen hat. Zum beispiel an der westküste, ist der ringköbingfjord ein gutes gebiet für hecht, der zander jedoch ist dort nicht vertreten. In diesem fjord besteht die möglichkeit mit 4 personen in drei tage 20 hechte zu landen, da muss aber alles gut laufen und man muss die stellen kennen, wobei dann noch die untermaßigen mitgerechnet werden. Ob dabei, der hecht des lebens ist, steht in den sternen geschrieben, obwohl kapitale um die metermarke gelandet werden - aber nicht stündlich |supergri Um den hecht seines lebens zu landen - muss man ein leben lang angeln - sie werden immer größer oder auch nicht.


----------



## 19jakob88 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hi danke erstmal für die antwort!!!
Ich glaube er sagte was vom roerbaeksee oder so. Weis nicht genau wie das geschrieben wird. Hab das nur so gehört. Ist irgendwo in der Nähe von kolding!! Hast da drüber schon einmal was gehört.


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



19jakob88 schrieb:


> Hi danke erstmal für die antwort!!!
> Ich glaube er sagte was vom roerbaeksee oder so. Weis nicht genau wie das geschrieben wird. Hab das nur so gehört. Ist irgendwo in der Nähe von kolding!! Hast da drüber schon einmal was gehört.


 
Hier ist er:
http://www.naturnet.dk/index.asp?page=/NaturFoldere/vis_folder.asp?FolderID=559

http://roerbak.dk-camp.dk/pages/webside.asp?languid=4&articleguid=19092

Ich hoffe, dass es eine kleine hilfe ist.
Gruss


----------



## andre23 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge, wollte heute abend mal wieder hier vorbei schauen....viel passiert ja nicht hier....schade eigentlich....

fænge der letzten wochen / monate....einige schøne mefos, dorsche und kleine seelachse....hornfisch und platten ueberschwemmen uns jetzt ....

aber was ich niemals gedacht hætte, letzte woche gab es nach vielen platten sogar 2 seezungen und eine rotzunge....da schlægt das anglerherz gleich høher


----------



## andre23 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hej drenge, 

was im øresund momentan abgeht...geht gar nicht....die fotos von den ersten 20 min. am samstag....3 platten zwischen 700g -1kg....3 dorsche 3-4,5kg und ein hori von 1,01 m und "nur" 900g

einen dorsch von ca. 10kg verloren, da er sich unter eine schwedische!!!!!!!!! reuse gesetzt hat und ich mit der 30g spinne ihn nicht pumpen konnte......

was macht das spass momentan....10 dorsche ueber 3 kg......platten ca. 70 stk. und hornis keine ahnung ....alle, die gebissen haben gingen c&r ...ruecken & bauch mussten leider mit ....


----------



## andre23 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...nachtrag zwischen 16:00 und 19:30 ...hehe


----------



## MefoProf (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin Andre,

super Ergebnis! Schön, dass es wenigstens bei euch noch reichlich Fisch gibt. 

Immer nur Mefo ist auf Dauer auch langweilig. Werde heute mal schauen, ob sich eine überlisten läßt |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Zanderspezie (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

War vor drei wochen in Ebeltoft/ Draby Strand und hatte dort an drei Abenden ca.110 Platte.Nächste Woche Freitag fahren wir wieder hoch in der Hoffnung auf ein paar schöne Hornis,letztes mal wurden nur vereinzelt welche gefangen.


----------



## andre23 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

und gab´s eine ....ich war heute abend los und habe 2 gute bekommen ca. 1,5 kg ohne wiegen....4 grønlænder lernen schwimmen.....komischer wiese nicht einen hornfisch dort.....3 stunden mit blink...mein kumpel mit fliege im belly boat hatte 7 kleine dorsche, grøsster ca. 35 cm....nicht einen hornfisch und mefo´s bei ihm auf fliege, fehlanzeige.....allerdings waren wir auch hier in der "stadt" unterwegs.....ohne das "tiefe wasser" zu befischen....


mal´ne andere sache .....

http://derstandard.at/1271376477116/Seltener-Fund-Seeungeheuer-an-schwedische-Kueste-geschwemmt


----------



## MefoProf (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Jo,

hat ganz gut geklappt. Ich hab drei kleinere erwischt, konnte außerdem zwei Freunden zu ihren  ersten Mefos verhelfen. :qImmerhin 40 und 49. Die beiden waren sehr zufrieden. dazu gab es noch reichlich Hornies. 
So einen Riemen hätte ich auch gerne mal , an dere Angel natürlich. Schon krass was sich hier so in den Gewässern rumtreibt |bigeyes


----------



## andre23 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hehe, tillykke, bei so einem wetter wie heute bleibt einem ja nix uebrig als zu warten


----------



## andre23 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

...erste sitzung im see auf aal bis 24:00 uhr....6 stk. grøsster 1,2 kg....die anderen ca. 400-500g....schøn zu sehen, dass der see trotz eisigem winter nicht kaputt-gefroren ist


----------



## andre23 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

heute ging´s leider nicht los.....bei diesem sagenhaftem wetter.....morgen aber ....zumindest auf mefo


----------



## MefoProf (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Und wie ist es gelaufen? Ich war letzte Woche los. Es gab aber keinen Fisch, obwohl ich viele gesehen habe. So ist das eben manchmal beim Mefoangeln :q Nicht einmal die Hornhechte haben gebissen |bigeyes. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, als ob auch da die Bestände kleiner werden |uhoh:


----------



## goeddoek (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Na, das hört sich ja nicht so doll an  Hier rappelt es im Moment - zumindest, was die Hornies anbelangt  :q

Ich musste mich allerdings vorgestern von einem englischen Gast "in Grund und Boden fischen lassen " :q

Da bindet man schöne Fliegen um den Hornfisk zu überlisten und er kommt mit einer "Kreation" an, die den Namen Fliege eigentlich nicht verdient hat, und fängt wie 'n Großer.

Die Fliege ist eigentlich nur ein roter Woll- oder Antronfaden, der in Längsrichtung vorne und hinten auf dem Haken eingebunden wird. Nennt sich San Juan Worm und ist unglaublich fängig.

Meerforelle ist gestern noch eine rausgekommen, ist zurzeit aber wegen der schnelleren Hornies nicht immer einfach |supergri


----------



## andre23 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

server down....also nochmal...wir waren gestern los....kim und ich je eine mefo von 1,4kg....ein riesen ding mefo/laks ist mir nach ca. 15 sekunden ausgestiegen ueber 10kg.....wir haben noch eine rute mit børsteorm bestueckt....kim hatte 17 geile platten und nicht einen einzigen dorsch....ich stand 100m weiter hatte 22 geile dorsche und nicht eine einzige platte


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Büschen ruhig hier. Was gibts Neues von Fyn und aus der Hauptstadt ? #h


----------



## andre23 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

København und Sund geht erst ab morgen/næchste woche wieder los....ich war eine woche in deutschland, bin gerade wieder hjem  hætte gerne mal in deutschland geangelt, allerdings nicht mit dieser buerokratie und diesen tagespreisen....schade....fuer den preis kann ich hier einige jahre angeln!!!!!....tageskarte 15€/nacht....woche 80€/nacht plus 6€ fuer meinen fischereischein 2010....und das fuer einen einzigen see mit kaum noch fisch drin????...nein danke!!!!!


----------



## MefoProf (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin,

ich war auch in Tyskland und hab dort sogar geangelt! Ich war am Wittensee. Da waren die Wochenkartenpreise mit 18 Euro zwar noch ganz akzeptabel, aber die Beschaffung des Turiangelscheins war einen Posse die seinesgleichen sucht . Fast zwei Stunden hab ich dafür auf dem Rathaus verbracht |uhoh:. In Sachen Bürokratie ist und bleibt Deutschland wohl immer Weltmeister :m

#h


----------



## andre23 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich/wir haben vom 27.06.2010-19.07.2010 noch eine kostenlose unterkunft auf  dragør/amager (kopenhagen) anzubieten 100m vom strand  entfernt.....allerdings muss eine katze versorgt werden, das ist  voraussetzung!!!!!eine freundin und auch boardy hier sucht vergebens!!!! also meldet euch bei interesse


----------



## MefoProf (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hört sich gut an, bräuchte dann allerdings jemanden für meine 4 Katzen, 15 Hühner, 4 Rinder und den Hund mit 7 Welpen


----------



## pebu85 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

moin jungs,

bin ein absoluter newbie was das angeln im meer betrifft....

fahre im september nach lokken in urlaub, wollte da gern am strand mal angeln.... 
habt ihr paar tips/tricks/anregungen wie ich das am besten anstellen sollte...???
Welche ausrüstung, Köder, Plätze?!

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure hilfe!

MfG Peter


----------



## andre23 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, bräuchte dann allerdings jemanden für meine 4 Katzen, 15 Hühner, 4 Rinder und den Hund mit 7 Welpen




nach fyn ziehen mich keine 15 huehner|rolleyes


----------



## Costas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, bräuchte dann allerdings jemanden für meine 4 Katzen, 15 Hühner, 4 Rinder und den Hund mit 7 Welpen



Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach 3 Hühner!

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## andre23 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich habe schon mal mit nur einem huhn in svendborg zusammengelebt....war ein´s zuviel


----------



## MefoProf (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Von welchen Hühnern sprechen wir denn jetzt hier |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Costas (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Von welchen Hühnern sprechen wir denn jetzt hier |rolleyes |supergri



Ich sprich von echten und bin tatsächlich auf der Suche nach 3 eilegenden Hühner. Am liebsten von der alten Rasse "Danske landhøns". 

Fotos

@andre
Vielleicht findest Du eines Tages das richtige Huhn für Dich.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## andre23 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

ich war nicht los, aber meine beiden freunde.....2 sehr gute zander 5.8 kg und 7,3 kg ....dazu 2 aale von fast 2 kg beim køfiangeln auf zander  vom boot....7 hechte, ohne angaben und 3 kleine zander.....schade, dass ich so lange arbeiten musste.....


----------



## andre23 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Hej Costas, habe ich doch schon


----------



## dewi23 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

moin alle zusammen.

giebt es jemanden in raum kolding dk der gerne angeln geht?
wohne jetzt hier und suche noch jemanden mit dem man zusammen auf jagt gehen kann. 
bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## MefoProf (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

@ costas Schöne Tiere. Gefallen mir auch sehr gut nur leider sind sie viel zu gute Flieger für meinen Hühnerhof :q. Hab hier auf Fünen ne Adresse, wo man so ziemlich alle Hühnerrassen bekommen kann.

#h


----------



## andre23 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

als gruender des themas und des threat´s møchte ich das er geløscht wird, genau wie mein account im AB, private themen und geschæfte zur bereicherung von dritten stehen hier im DK-Threat sehr im vordergrund ......ich finde es persønlich sehr schade.....

Ich habe das in einem anderem threat geschrieben:

Hej Gutter, lasst es sein, ich geniesse meinen urlaub und ueber kunst  læsst es sich nicht streiten, zumal meine freundin kunst (sogar 3  semester in berlin) studiert hat....und ich aus der DDR bin 

im uebrigen heisse ich nicht andy und bin auch nicht deines  gleichen....also lass es sein otto....deine pn´s uebers geld-verdienen  mit den dummen deutsch darf ich hier leider nicht  verøffentlichen.....oder wie war das....den dk stammtisch aufteilen in  regionen(und pushen ferienhæuser zu vermieten , so koennen wir alle  verdienen?)....deine post´s sind wirklich mit philosophischen zitaten  gestueckt ohne ende....zielen aber nur auf das eine heraus.....und jetzt  mal an alle fuehrsprecher.....wer hat 2 wochen gratis bei otto  gewohnt?....die heringe und hornfisch-tip´s bekommt man auch ueber´s  internet 		...."


meine worte, ich kann diese luegen nicht mehr høren!!!!!!von jemanden, der in seinem leben nie wirklich geangelt hat, sondern nur fotos von fischen  gemacht hat und mich dann fragt wie man auf aal angelt um es 3 stunden spæter in "seinem-threat" zu verøffentlichen ......mein auszug aus dem AB.... ich habe immer gerne geholfen, nun løscht bitte meinen account!!!!!!!....ich fuehle mich als dæne und arbeite als dæne!!!!


----------



## andre23 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



andre23 schrieb:


> als gruender des themas und des threat´s møchte ich das er geløscht wird, genau wie mein account im AB, private themen und geschæfte zur bereicherung von dritten stehen hier im DK-Threat sehr im vordergrund ......ich finde es persønlich sehr schade.....
> 
> Ich habe das in einem anderem threat geschrieben:
> 
> ...



ikke sand????


----------



## MarkrelenFan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

hallo. 

ich bin auf der suche nach einer dänischen seite welche anzeigt wo was gefangen wurde. ein verzeichnis mit vielen Daten.(Größe, Ort, mit Bildern etc) leider finde ich diese seite nicht mehr. 

vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen . danke.


----------



## MefoProf (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moin,

meinst du so etwas hier?

www.fangster.dk

|wavey:


----------



## MarkrelenFan (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> meinst du so etwas hier?
> 
> ...



danke Prof. das war die seite


----------



## Sleepwalker (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*

Moinsen,

wollte mal hören ob es irgendwelche Fangmeldungen im Bereich Hanstholm, Hirtshals oder Skagen gibt.
Oder gibt es in den Häfen Angelgeschäfte die einen diesbezüglich weiterhelfen können.
Mit den Fangmeldungen meine ich die Fänge von der Küste aus nicht vom Kutter oder Boot.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## jcacph (1. Dezember 2020)

Sie können auch probieren .. https://lastminuteholidayhomes.eu/ferienhauser


----------



## Trollvater (7. April 2021)

prinz1980 schrieb:


> *AW: der AB Danmark Stammtisch....*
> 
> hallo an alle,
> find ich super diesen thread, werde auch einiges zu berichten haben, bin ja bald da...lach..


*Wer kennt sich aus ? *
*Da wir von Falster / Seeland wegen Corona umbuchen mussten ,dann auf Grasten umgebucht haben.
Aber schlechte Infos von dort bekommen wenig Fisch usw. haben wir jetzt für September ein Haus in oder bei Grönninghoved DK angemietet
Was kann man von dort aus starten bzw. ereichen Kutter ? Forellenseen??

Hochseeangeln , In oder um Grönnighoved und  Forellen Angeln in der Umgebung Brauche Eure Hilfe*


----------

